# Keynote du 12 septembre. On réagit aussi sur iGeneration.fr



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

L'ITMS est ferm&#233; 









Alors Apple a t'elle prevue des surprises  :love: :rose: 











(d&#233;sol&#233; je ne savais pas o&#249; poster ceci  ), et le site macg.co est indisponible


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> L'IMST est fermé



ITMS  
On en parle également ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149453&page=14


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Ouais le nouvel album de radiohead !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

Vous êtes également invités à réagir sans ce sujet du forum iGeneration.


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes &#233;galement invit&#233;s &#224; r&#233;agir sans ce sujet du forum iGeneration.



Merci, pour ton invitation   mais il faut que je cr&#233;e un compte aussi sur igeneration alors que j'ai pas d'Ipod :rateau: , m'enfin j'irai faire un petit tour  

J'adore tu as repris mon image  :rateau:


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais le nouvel album de radiohead !




Non celui de Mireille Mathieu


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

ET le prix dans tout &#231;a ? combien &#234;tes vous pr&#234;t a mettre? avec  un DRM ultra restrictif ou "cool"?


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Mais ne vous excitez pas comme ça si ça se trouve c'est simplement un nouvel iPod U2 auquel on aura droit, mais cette fois ci en vert (pomme of course)...
Et si l'iTMS est mis à jour c'est parce qu'on aura le droit aux albums de U2 chantés à l'envers, d'ailleurs l'iTMS va être renommé le U2 Music Store...

Ou alors Steve voit plus grand, et l'iTMS devient iTunes SuperMegaStore ou a coté d'un album de U2 on trouvera un paquet de lessive, une machine a café, la dernière Ford Mustang U2 édition, un mug U2.

Sans rire c'est presque désolant de savoir le contenu du nouvel iTunes Store. Espérons que celà cache un TRES bel iPod... Et des prix honnêtes. Parce qu'un film iTune au prix d'un DVD... Je prend le DVD bien sur. Alors que le Seigneur des Anneaux à 9 je prends... mais ne rêvons pas...


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

a partir de quelle heure on en saura un peu plus? y'a un keynote de prevu?


----------



## Freelancer (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> ET le prix dans tout &#231;a ? combien &#234;tes vous pr&#234;t a mettre? avec  un DRM ultra restrictif ou "cool"?



humm, &#231;a depend de la qualit&#233;.
Pour un timbre poste comme les vid&#233;os musicales, rien du tout. j'ai uniquement celles qui &#233;taient offertes pour la pr&#233;commande d'albums.
pour du 480p, hummm, il faut voir...

De toutes fa&#231;ons, il y a peu de chances pour que les films soient disponibles en France pour un bon moment... Combien de temps &#224; mis le music store pour arriver en Europe? 3 ans, non? j'exag&#232;re un peu l&#224;


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

guigus31 a dit:


> a partir de quelle heure on en saura un peu plus? y'a un keynote de prevu?



Keynote à 19h heure française


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Alex6 a dit:


> Keynote à 19h heure française





Et a partir de là, je sens que les serveurs de MacG seront mis a rude épreuve:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Et a partir de là, je sens que les serveurs de MacG seront mis a rude épreuve:rateau:



Je doute que l'on batte de record ...


----------



## Kir Kanos (12 Septembre 2006)

vous avez vu l'article du Monde &#224; propos de l'annonce de ce soir ?

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-812347,0.html?xtor=RSS-651865

Je ne savais pas que l'actuel CEO de Microsoft s'occupait du buzz marketing de Apple 

cf : la 1&#232;re ligne de l'article :



> Expert mondialement reconnu en marketing, champion du buzz, Steve Balmer, &#233;galement fondateur d'Apple, s'appr&#234;te &#224; r&#233;ussir un nouveau coup m&#233;diatique.


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je doute que l'on batte de record ...


On verra, mais d&#233;j&#224; il n'y a qu'une seule page de r&#233;actions alors que je m'attendais &#224; 10


----------



## Nebuchad34 (12 Septembre 2006)

il n'y a pas de retranscription textuelle en direct comme d'habitude ?

C'est bizarre, je n'en trouve pas non plus sur MacBidouille. d'Habitude on a le lien vers une page spéciale dans la journée, histoire d'actualiser quinze fois avant l'heure, au cas où il y aurait de l'avance....


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> On verra, mais d&#233;j&#224; il n'y a qu'une seule page de r&#233;actions alors que je m'attendais &#224; 10





Allez floodons un peu plus :rateau:


----------



## iManu (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir dans Le Monde

"Expert mondialement reconnu en marketing, champion du buzz, Steve Balmer, également fondateur d'Apple, s'apprête à réussir un nouveau coup médiatique. "It's showtime" ("C'est l'heure du show") indique, sans plus de précisions, le carton d'invitation distribué aux médias."

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Kir Kanos (12 Septembre 2006)

j'en parlais 3 messages plus haut


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

Mis &#224; part ce sujet du forum R&#233;agissez, vous &#234;tes &#233;galement invit&#233;s &#224; poster vos r&#233;actions et impressions sur iGeneration.


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

En attendat la keynote, je vous propose ceci     


http://coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=143


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2006)

Des infos sur les sites qui retransmettent la keynote textuellement?

Pour le moment j'ai uniquement trouvé mac4ever à cette adresse

quelqu'un a des adresses à donner?


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Des infos sur les sites qui retransmettent la keynote textuellement?
> 
> Pour le moment j'ai uniquement trouvé mac4ever à cette adresse
> 
> quelqu'un a des adresses à donner?




Demande a Benjamin si MacG participe :rateau:


----------



## iManu (12 Septembre 2006)

Kir Kanos a dit:


> j'en parlais 3 messages plus haut


Rhoooo à 4 minutes près    
Me suis fait griller en essayant de mettre en forme mon post


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Sans rire c'est presque d&#233;solant de savoir le contenu du nouvel iTunes Store. Esp&#233;rons que cel&#224; cache un TRES bel iPod... Et des prix honn&#234;tes. Parce qu'un film iTune au prix d'un DVD... Je prend le DVD bien sur. Alors que le Seigneur des Anneaux &#224; 9&#8364; je prends... mais ne r&#234;vons pas...



En m&#234;me temps le seigneur des anneaux, m&#234;me &#224; 9 &#8364;&#8230; :sleep: 

Ce qui serait vraiment bien c'est qu'Apple vende les films en 2 versions : une version regardable (480p par exemple comme dit Freelancer) et une petite pour iPod.



Steph-24 a dit:


> quelqu'un a des adresses &#224; donner?


euh, http://keynote.macg.co/ ?


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

A quoi va ressembler notre ipod vid&#233;o :love: ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Sans rire c'est presque désolant de savoir le contenu du nouvel iTunes Store. Espérons que celà cache un TRES bel iPod... Et des prix honnêtes. Parce qu'un film iTune au prix d'un DVD... Je prend le DVD bien sur. Alors que le Seigneur des Anneaux à 9 je prends... mais ne rêvons pas...




Bah de toute façon le DVD du seigneur des anneaux, ça fait longtemps qu'il est à 9 euros dans le commerce, alors...


----------



## duracel (12 Septembre 2006)

Mais non, il va y a voir un Ipod Queen.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Moi vouloir : Mise &#224; jour de l'Ipod Nano :love:


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

iManu a dit:


> C'est nouveau, ça vient de sortir dans Le Monde
> 
> "Expert mondialement reconnu en marketing, champion du buzz, Steve Balmer, également fondateur d'Apple, s'apprête à réussir un nouveau coup médiatique. "It's showtime" ("C'est l'heure du show") indique, sans plus de précisions, le carton d'invitation distribué aux médias."
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 

Les journalistes du MOnde lisent MacG, c'est sûr!.... c'est déjà corrigé!


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ce que devrait faire Apple, c'est vendre des versions HD pour 9,99$ et 14,99$ pour les nouveautés.
Comme ça l'utilisateur aurait un moyen plus simple d'avoir du HD sans subir la guerre HD-DVD et Blue Ray. mais quid de l'espace disque....


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps le seigneur des anneaux, m&#234;me &#224; 9 &#8364;&#8230; :sleep:
> 
> Ce qui serait vraiment bien c'est qu'Apple vende les films en 2 versions : une version regardable (480p par exemple comme dit Freelancer) et une petite pour iPod.



Moi je trouve que le Seigneur des Anneaux est un bon exemple : c'est le 2&#232;me plus gros succ&#232;s commercial apr&#232;s l'abyssal Titanic, et en plus je suis fan de Tolkien. Tout &#231;a pour dire que si le Seigneur des Anneaux est &#224; 9 &#8364; (version sans microscope), c'est "honn&#234;te" pour un support d&#233;mat&#233;rialis&#233; d'un gros film.
Maintenant si c'est un film qui a fait 2 entr&#233;es qui est vendu &#224; 9 &#8364; &#231;a laisse inquiet quant au prix des productions r&#233;centes.

Mais Steve Jobs est assez en pointe sur la probl&#233;matique du prix des contenus d&#233;mat&#233;rialis&#233;s. Il s'est battu contre les majors pour le tarif unique de la musique, je doute qu'il lance le Video Store avec des tarifs Jupiteriens comme aimeraient imposer les majors (qui ne vivent d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas sur la m&#234;me plan&#232;te que nous).

EDIT : Pour ceux qui sont traumatis&#233;/fatigu&#233;s/insult&#233;s/obnubil&#233; par "Le Seigneur des Anneaux", remplacez "Le Seigneur des Anneaux" par le dernier film r&#233;cent que vous avez aim&#233; au cin&#233;ma (ceci n'indique pas que le dernier film que j'ai vu au cinoche soit Le seigneur des bijoutiers, d'ailleurs moi les bagues...)... Bref c'est un exemple, le sujet c'est l'ex iTMS maintenant iTS, ou iTMVS comme vous voulez


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Et du temps de t&#233;l&#233;chargement... ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ce que devrait faire Apple, c'est vendre des versions HD pour 9,99$ et 14,99$ pour les nouveautés.
> Comme ça l'utilisateur aurait un moyen plus simple d'avoir du HD sans subir la guerre HD-DVD et Blue Ray. mais quid de l'espace disque....


 Et je ne te parle pas de la bande passante de la connexion internet... parce que charger 80 Go pour un film (si je ne m'abuse c'est ce que propose la norme Blue-Ray... à moins que ce ne soit l'autre...) !


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> A quoi va ressembler notre ipod vidéo :love: ?



je suis en train de chercher ce que je vais graver au dos de mon nouvel ipod....  (j'ai un 3G, j'ai le droit de changer non ? )


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et du temps de t&#233;l&#233;chargement... ?


Peut &#234;tre une nouvelle version de iTunes bas&#233;e sur le P2P ou le torrent ??


----------



## Kir Kanos (12 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Les journalistes du MOnde lisent MacG, c'est sûr!.... c'est déjà corrigé!



je leur ai laissé un message qui a dû être modéré


----------



## sleb (12 Septembre 2006)

le store est fermé (preum's)


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Peut être une nouvelle version de iTunes basée sur le P2P ou le torrent ??



j'espère mais bon j'imagine la galère même pour les gens qui sont en 512, ca va être chaud, j'espère qu'ils ont fait le plein de xserves chez Apple


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> le store est ferm&#233; (preum's)



Oh la la la la pression monte   

Il va &#234;tre ferm&#233; jusqu'&#224; 19h ????


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> le store est fermé (preum's)



sachant que la conférence est dans deux heures, ça doit en faire des nouveautés à rajouter :rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> le store est fermé (preum's)



déja ???? d'habitude c'est juste avant la keynote !

j'adore ces moments, et parfois, je suis content d'etre un macuser rien que pour ces moments !!!! ha... l'avant keynote... (bon ok c'est un peu débile mais c'est comme ça !)


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Ben oui mais le store américain toujours ouvert ...


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> le store est fermé (preum's)


 

lequel??? parce qu'on ne sait plus!

L'iPod Store? Le Music Store? Le Movie Store ? Le Car Store (celui qui vend des voitures pour mettre autour de son iPod)? L'AppleStore?


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> le store est fermé (preum's)



Peut être qu'ils arrêtent toute activité ?


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> lequel??? parce qu'on ne sait plus!
> 
> L'iPod Store? Le Music Store? Le Movie Store ? Le Car Store (celui qui vend des voitures pour mettre autour de son iPod)? L'AppleStore?



L'AS


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

et sinon est ce qu'on sait finalement si les nouveautés de ce soir seront présenté demain matin à l'AE, est ce que des stands vont etre ajouter ???

ça me paraitrait vraiment bizarre qu'apple n'est pas ses tout derniers produits sur son propre stand !!!


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Alex6 a dit:


> Peut être qu'ils arrêtent toute activité ?





T'as fumé ou quoi :afraid::rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2006)

Une page de streaming du special event a &#233;t&#233; ouverte 
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/sep_2006/event/index.html


ou alors ils anticipent la fin de la keynote  :mouais:


----------



## sleb (12 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> lequel??? parce qu'on ne sait plus!
> 
> ... Le Car Store (celui qui vend des voitures pour mettre autour de son iPod)?



lol 

bizzare que le store américain soit encore ouvert ???


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

Mais le store am&#233;ricain est toujours ouvert.... une annonce purement fran&#231;aise? ou uniquement europ&#233;enne? (comme de nouvelles bornes Airport et iSight rempla&#231;ant celles retir&#233;es de la vente en Europe)


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> T'as fumé ou quoi :afraid::rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Si ils ferment le Store 2 heures avant la keynote, ils vont en avoir une sacré fournée de trucs nouveaux à vendre.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> bizzare que le store américain soit encore ouvert ???



Exclusivité française


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

sleb a dit:


> lol
> 
> bizzare que le store am&#233;ricain soit encore ouvert ???





r e m y a dit:


> Mais le store am&#233;ricain est toujours ouvert.... une annonce purement fran&#231;aise? ou uniquement europ&#233;enne? (comme de nouvelles bornes Airport et iSight rempla&#231;ant celles retir&#233;es de la vente en Europe)



l'AS americain ferm&#233;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

Non, il est ferm&#233; chez moi. Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre parce que j'ai un compte. 

_edit : oups, j'ai confondu avec l'ITMS, enfin l'ITVS, ou l'ITS. Rha, je ne sais plus. _


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2006)

Peut-être une nouvelle version du site


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Quand j'ai post&#233; &#224; 17h22, c'etait encore ouvert les loulous 












ps : 52 utilisateurs regardant la discussion


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Exclusivit&#233; fran&#231;aise


 
Un contrat d'exclusivit&#233; avec l'INA pour vendre la collection compl&#232;te du "Man&#232;ge enchant&#233;" et de "Bonne nuit les petits" sur le nouveau iTonalit&#233; Film Magasin


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Steve a certainement mal r&#233;gl&#233; l'alerte sur son iphone pour &#234;tre &#224; l'heure !


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Un contrat d'exclusivité avec l'INA pour vendre la collection complète du "Manège enchanté" et de "Bonne nuit les petits" sur le nouveau iTonalité Film Magasin



Excellent   

vous devriez donner des points, bla bla bla.... à r e m y


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, il est fermé chez moi. Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'ai un compte.
> 
> _edit : oups, j'ai confondu avec l'ITMS, enfin l'ITVS, ou l'ITS. Rha, je ne sais plus. _




La pression monte :rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Apple Store ferm&#233;, iTMS ferm&#233;... Apple met la clef sous la porte et Steve se barre avec le pognon... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: It's Showtime.

EDIT : J'esp&#232;re que la retransmission de la Keynote sera en direct mais faut avoir une sacr&#233; bande passante et un paquet d'XServes pour assurer derri&#232;re, parce qu'il va y avoir du monde a baver derri&#232;re son &#233;cran : l'iPod n'est pas un produit Mac, c'est un produit a large diffusion, y compris chez les utilisateurs de Windows...


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Apple Store fermé, iTMS fermé... Apple met la clef sous la porte et Steve se barre avec le pognon... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: It's Showtime.





C'est billou qui va pas être content   sur qui va t'il copier maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Max London (12 Septembre 2006)

Hmm, le store fermé, c'est bon ça 
Un iPhone :love:
Ou alors un bon iPod 6g


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

On est déjà 63 sur le topic alors qu'on a rien de nouveau à dire et qu'il ne se passera rien avant 1h30.

On est un dingue non ?

Bon je reviens dans 2h (si je tiens).

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Apple Store fermé, iTMS fermé... Apple met la clef sous la porte et Steve se barre avec le pognon... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: It's Showtime.


 
Ben faut dire qu'il a bien préparé son coup.... et que je te mets de l'INtel Inside, et que je t'explique comment installer Windows sur ton Mac.... et maintenant que tous les MacUsers sont passé dans de bonnes mains (j'ai nommé le couple de l'année Intel/CrimoSoft), asta la Vista! :rateau:


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

maxlondel a dit:


> Hmm, le store fermé, c'est bon ça
> Un iPhone :love:
> Ou alors un bon iPod 6g



Vous avez demandé un Iphone, ne quittez pas :rateau:


----------



## globeman (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est bizarre, l'apple store ferme tr&#232;s t&#244;t par rapport &#224; d'habitude !!!! 
pas mal de nouveaut&#233;s &#224; venir donc !!!! ????


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Y'a que les macusers pour &#234;tre accro comme &#231;a    :love:


----------



## Quentind (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Y'a que les macusers pour être accro comme ça    :love:


 

je pense que tu peux aussi rajouter les iPodusers ... parce que ce soir ca va pas etre du mac a priori


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

globeman a dit:


> c'est bizarre, l'apple store ferme très tôt par rapport à d'habitude !!!!
> pas mal de nouveautés à venir donc !!!! ????




Pas forcement :rateau: j'ai parfois vu l'AS fermé plusieurs avant:rateau:


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

Le coeur qui s'emballe, la tension qui monte 1h21 avant l'heure H! Une soirèe typique de conférence/keynote :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Y'a que les macusers pour &#234;tre accro comme &#231;a    :love:



Tu ne savais pas que les appleusers etaient en fait des membres d'une puissante secte avec comme chef Steve Job :rateau:   




Mon 50eme post :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de relever que ce n'est pas l'iTunes *Music* Store qui est fermé, mais *iTunes Store* tout court.


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Pitetre un macbook pro avec du Merom dedans ... Je cite un des employés apple que j'ai harcelé à l'apple expo:

Q: Le Merom pour bienôt ??
A: Je n'en sais rien et même si je le savais je ne vous le dirais pas. Mais ce serait en effet logique.

En tout cas si c'est pas ce soir, ce sera pour la photokina... Mais en attendant tous les Apple Store sont fermées. Esperons que les nouveauté soient attrayantes 

En tout cas je risque de retourner à l'Apple Expo demain. En tout cas sur Europe 1 (dans les interview qu'il ont fait) on comprenait clairement que les nouveautés quelqu'elles soient seront disponibles demain ...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Si je savais mais je dis &#231;a pour moi aussi, je suis accro


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Au fait si nouvel ipod nano ce soir, je vais faire changer le mien, moins de 15 jours de date d'achat


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Rahhh... la pression monte, tout le monde est là, y'a même Georgio le fils maudit avec des Ipods pleins les bras...

Vais faire un tour et je reviens vers 18h30.


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

en rechargeant la page de l'Itunes store : erreur 404

&#8230;


le lien http://phobos.apple.com/showtime/showtime.html
ne marche plus&#8230;


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Le coeur qui s'emballe, la tension qui monte 1h21 avant l'heure H! Une soirèe typique de conférence/keynote :love: :love: :love:



Tu sors la biere ou le champagne toi:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Tu ne savais pas que les appleusers etaient en fait des membres d'une puissante secte avec comme chef Steve Job :rateau:


 
C'est la grande loge de la pomme


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

On remarquera tout de même que la keynote a lieu à 19h c'est à dire exactement à l'heure ou l'apple expo ferme. Pour pas que les vendeurs sortent devant nous les nouveaux produits ?? Pour leur reserver la pub qui leur est du ??


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Bi&#232;re


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Abalam a dit:


> On remarquera tout de même que la keynote a lieu à 19h c'est à dire exactement à l'heure ou l'apple expo ferme. Pour pas que les vendeurs sortent devant nous les nouveaux produits ?? Pour leur reserver la pub qui leur est du ??



C'est pas du a l'AE, les keynote en France sont toujours a 19h....


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> y'a même Georgio le fils maudit avec des Ipods pleins les bras...



Y'a la mama aussi, mais je ne vais pas mourir


----------



## macboy (12 Septembre 2006)

69 membres qui dit mieux (du moins 42 + 27 invit&#233;s)


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Y'a la mama aussi, mais je ne vais pas mourir



Salut Mama


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

QUESTION : est ce qu'à l'apple expo ont peut acheter les produits et repartir tout de suite avec ? de mémoire je crois que c'est non mais bon....


merci!


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> QUESTION : est ce qu'à l'apple expo ont peut acheter les produits et repartir tout de suite avec ? de mémoire je crois que c'est non mais bon....
> 
> 
> merci!



Nop je crois pas qu'ils aient des stocks pour ce qui est de l'Apple Store. Après c'est Fnac digitale ou autres revendeurs mais je pense pas qu'ils auront les nouveautés (si nouveauté il y a lors de l'Apple Expo ^^)


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Coucou Trevise, belle r&#233;f&#233;rence musicale :love:


----------



## macboy (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> QUESTION : est ce qu'à l'apple expo ont peut acheter les produits et repartir tout de suite avec ? de mémoire je crois que c'est non mais bon....
> 
> 
> merci!


&#231;a d&#233;pend des quels
si c'est du Apple tout frait alors l&#224; faut attendre plusieurs mois .. (des fois plusieurs semaines quand Cupertino arrive &#224; produire juste in time)


----------



## Fondug (12 Septembre 2006)

iWork 06,5 avec un tableur ?

ok ok...


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Le nouvel Ipod disponible de suite uniquement à l'AE, ce serait un beau cadeau pour la France !


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Le nouvel Ipod disponible de suite uniquement à l'AE, ce serait un beau cadeau pour la France !



Pourquoi Apple ferait-il un cadeau à la France ?


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Parce que Steve aime Paris ? :love::love:


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Le nouvel Ipod disponible de suite uniquement à l'AE, ce serait un beau cadeau pour la France !



faut pas rêver apple s'en fout de la France à mon avis avec ses lois à la con (dadvsi quand tu nous tiens...) la preuve un apple store va ouvrir à Zürich et toujours rien a Paris  

Sinon pourquoi pas un tablet mac? :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

pouvez suivre la keynote en direct ici :

http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Sinon pourquoi pas un tablet mac? :love:



Faut pas rêver...


----------



## bertrand b. (12 Septembre 2006)

Putain, une heure à tenir


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Ouais en plus moi je finis dans 30 minutes et une heure de route, fais ch*er....
A tous les coups je rate les nouveaut&#233;s....


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

On joue à la bataille navale ?


----------



## macboy (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On joue à la bataille navale ?


4G
3G... ===> Iphone lol
trop facile


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> faut pas rêver apple s'en fout de la France à mon avis avec ses lois à la con (dadvsi quand tu nous tiens...) la preuve un apple store va ouvrir à Zürich et toujours rien a Paris
> 
> Sinon pourquoi pas un tablet mac? :love:



Ca c'est à cause des règles d'urbanisme à la con à Paris. Pour avoir un permis de construire pour faire quelquechose "digne d'apple" comme celui fait sur la 5th Avenue à New York par exemple ^^


----------



## ficelle (12 Septembre 2006)

et dire que j'ai accepté une invitation à dinner ce soir, je dois partir à 19h ! 
reste à me trouver un bon flux RSS pour suivre ça du K800i


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que cet engouement pour tout ce qui tourne autour de la marque est assez extraordinaire. On ne trouve ça que chez Apple je pense...

Et le pire, c'est qu'on se prend au jeu (cf moi, qui au lieu de sagement bosser, attend avec impatience des nouvelles...  ) !


----------



## Grosquick (12 Septembre 2006)

Et y a personne qui parle d'une révision du macbook ou du mbp (fréquence cpu par exemple ?)


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Septembre 2006)

Grosquick a dit:


> Et y a personne qui parle d'une révision du macbook ou du mbp (fréquence cpu par exemple ?)


Ils les auraient faites avec les revisions de l'iMac et du Mac Mini la semaine derni&#232;re...je pense...


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Grosquick a dit:


> Et y a personne qui parle d'une révision du macbook ou du mbp (fréquence cpu par exemple ?)



Si tu remonte dans la conversation, je l'ai évoqué mais c'est passé inappercu


----------



## ficelle (12 Septembre 2006)

Grosquick a dit:


> Et y a personne qui parle d'une révision du macbook ou du mbp (fréquence cpu par exemple ?)



Le MBP, jouet préféré des photographes en vadrouille pourrait être updaté à la conf du 25, avec Aperture


----------



## Grosquick (12 Septembre 2006)

Abalam a dit:


> Si tu remonte dans la conversation, je l'ai évoqué mais c'est passé inappercu



Ben j'ai pris le topic en cours, j'ai essayé de lire depuis le début mais c'est assez, ... ,  confus


----------



## Darkfire (12 Septembre 2006)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-12348-deroulement-de-la-soiree-evente

Vous y croyez vous ?
Moi je trouve que ce serai un peu gros comme fuite...tout le programme.
(J'imagine que vous avez tous vu l'article, mais je voulais quand même ajouter mon grain de sable, et ma petite question habituelle... )
A++
Tiger-PRo


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Parce que Steve aime Paris ? :love::love:



oui c'est pour &#231;a qu'il vient plus nous voir&#8230;
:mouais: 






sinon pour moi la page de l'Itunes Store au chang&#233;e, c'est &#233;cris en plus gros que tout &#224; l'heure !


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-12348-deroulement-de-la-soiree-evente
> 
> Vous y croyez vous ?
> Moi je trouve que ce serai un peu gros comme fuite...tout le programme.
> ...



Je l'avais posté ce matin à 6h30 ...


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens 2 remarques :
- Pourquoi Steve n'a pas gard&#233; les r&#233;visions des iMacs/Mac Mini pour la keynote... Il doit avoir beaucoup de choses &#224; raconter pour &#233;luder l'introduction d'un iMac 24 pouces avec un simple communiqu&#233; de presse.
- Pourquoi sur le site de MacRumors la keynote doit commencer dans 1h40 (il est 18h20 et tout le monde ici attends le d&#233;but pour 19 h). Perso je suis perdu : Londre a une heure de d&#233;calage avec Paris, mais avec l'heure d'&#233;t&#233;... Quand &#224; l'heure de Cupertino je n'en ai aucune id&#233;e...


----------



## Darkfire (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je l'avais post&#233; ce matin &#224; 6h30 ...




Rlalalalala...tu m'&#233;tonne...j'ai toujours trois ans de retard.  
Mais bon, je voulkais juste avoir votre opinion la dessus...
Tiger-Pro

EDIT pour zerozerosix : chez moi, la page de macrumors indique qu'il ne reste que 35 minutes...c'est donc juste...Il doit y avoir un probl&#232;me avec le d&#233;calage horaire.


----------



## Nebuchad34 (12 Septembre 2006)

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/sep_2006/event/index.html

La page refonctionne apparemment !

Peut-on espérer la keynote en streaming ??


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

Nebuchad34 a dit:


> http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/sep_2006/event/index.html
> 
> La page refonctionne apparemment !
> 
> Peut-on espérer la keynote en streaming ??



Si c'est vrai, ça veut dire que'Apple a les reins solides pour diffuser de la vidéo en streaming sur tout la planète en même temps.

Ce qui veut dire... que l'iTunes Movie Store pourrait aussi fonctionner sur le principe du streaming ?


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si c'est vrai, ça veut dire que'Apple a les reins solides pour diffuser de la vidéo en streaming sur tout la planète en même temps.
> 
> Ce qui veut dire... que l'iTunes Movie Store pourrait aussi fonctionner sur le principe du streaming ?



Comme pour L'iTunes Music Store ou on pouvait "DL" 30sec de musique pour se faire une idée avant d'acheter une chancon, on pourra peut-etre voir en streaming la bande annonce d'un film avant de l'acheter ....


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Abalam a dit:


> Comme pour L'iTunes Music Store ou on pouvait "DL" 30sec de musique pour se faire une id&#233;e avant d'acheter une chancon, on pourra peut-etre voir en streaming la bande annonce d'un film avant de l'acheter ....



La bande annonce &#231;a marche d&#233;j&#224; via Front Row... Certe on peut pas acheter les films via FR mais la technologie des bandes annonces est au point. Par contre servir en m&#234;me temps plusieurs dizaines de milliers (centaines ? millions ? milliards  ) d'internautes en streaming pour la keynote l&#224; &#231;a tiendrait vraiment de la prouesse technique... En fait si &#231;a se trouve Apple va annoncer des nouveaux M&#233;gaXServe.


----------



## Nebuchad34 (12 Septembre 2006)

> Si c'est vrai, ça veut dire que'Apple a les reins solides pour diffuser de la vidéo en streaming sur tout la planète en même temps.
> 
> Ce qui veut dire... que l'iTunes Movie Store pourrait aussi fonctionner sur le principe du streaming ?



Une déduction qui nous arrangerait bien...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> LaPar contre servir en même temps plusieurs dizaines de milliers (centaines ? millions ? milliards  ) d'internautes en streaming pour la keynote .


 
tu crois que ça interesserai aussi les martiens?


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

et la keynote elle serait en direct sur quicktime ou pas vous pensez?


mat


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

macboy a dit:


> 69 membres qui dit mieux (du moins 42 + 27 invités)





Tu sais les vacances sont finis :rateau:


----------



## Faribole (12 Septembre 2006)

On peut s'attendre à un iPod vidéo 100GO 24" pliable, pour la keynote, ou faut pas trop (?) rêver...?


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

au passage les serveur s de macgé commence a saturé...

mat


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Plus qu'un petit quart d'heure ...


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

A bien revoir l'adresse le "streaming" de la keynote doit être un fake

l'adresse http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/ ne renvoie sur rien et surtout pas sur la page habituelle d'Apple quand on a composé une mauvaise adresse. Il n'y a pas que l'iPhone de fake aujourd'hui... Si ça ce trouve vous êtes tous des fakes et je vous écris mais vous n'existez pas. En fait je me demande même si moi-même je ne suis pas un fake...


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

ici


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Job annoncera qu'il quitte sa fonction de CEO d'Apple


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Job annoncera qu'il quitte sa fonction de CEO d'Apple



C'est possible mais c'est pas vraiment showtime ^^


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> ici



Gaffe au film X à 19h... Mon dieu que vous avez un gros ... fake ... vous ne croyez pas :mouais:


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

et c'est en direct tout ca????


mat


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> et c'est en direct tout ca????
> 
> 
> mat




oui:rateau:


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est ici les dernières annonces de Microsoft


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> et c'est en direct tout ca????
> 
> 
> mat


 

c'est deja parti sur MacRumors... 

http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> C'est ici les dernières annonces de Microsoft



Et notamment du Zune , oui :rateau:


----------



## sleb (12 Septembre 2006)

Pffff ! Ayé je suis rentré du boulot, et c'est avec un bon petit cocktail à base de rhum que je vais découvrir les nouveautés (une petite révision du macbook avec le nouveau core duo ???)


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

bon c'est l'heure là non?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> au passage les serveur s de macgé commence a saturé...
> 
> mat


 
ça a commencé vers 14h.....


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

Sa y est il est 19h!!!


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

Rahhhh c'est cool tout ce stress (hic!)... J'adore ça !!! :rateau:

Moi je vote pour un Iphone !!!! 


Bill


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

It's showtiiiime!


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

infos de première ordre:



> 9:52 am	iLounge: Folks are crowding to get up-front seats. (wonder why?)
> 9:51 am	iLounge: Griffin Technology, Belkin, Incase and Nike are in attendance.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est moi ou la vid&#233;o directe ne marche pas ? J'ai un "404" et "d&#233;connect&#233;" ici...


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est loooong.................


----------



## Max London (12 Septembre 2006)

On est que des sales accros, &#224; compter les minutes :rateau:
Cela me fait penser &#224; une sc&#232;ne dans le tr&#232;s bon Retour &#224; Brooklyn :rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Popcorn, Glaces, Soda, Barres chocolatées...

Popcorn, Soda, Glaces...

Demandez le programme...


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

moi non plus ca marche pas


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

je vois rien sur quicktime ni sur macgé...


je pleure

mat


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

maxlondel a dit:


> On est que des sales accros, à compter les minutes :rateau:
> Cela me fait penser à une scène dans le très bon Retour à Brooklyn :rateau:



requiem for a dream STP


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

19h02, marche toujours pas :rose:


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> moi non plus ca marche pas



LA VIDEO C'EST UN FAKE que je dis (enfin que je pense) !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Mwais, le showtime est pas très show...  Pas moyen de voir la vidéo...


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon je profitte qu'il y ait du monde:

Ca intéresse qqn une R9 GTL de 93 très bon état couleur pomme?

On peux même y brancher son ipod


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2006)

http://live.ilounge.com/

http://www.macrumorslive.com/

http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


----------



## Max London (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon les gars on se calme, il y a une moyenne de 4 messages/minutes :rateau:


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> requiem for a dream STP





Ecoutez ça :rateau: :rateau: 


http://coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=143



:rateau:


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> LA VIDEO C'EST UN FAKE que je dis (enfin que je pense) !



Tu sais...tant que j'ai pas un gros film de cul dessus, tu ne me feras pas fermer cette fenêtre Quicktime !!!!


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

maxlondel a dit:


> Bon les gars on se calme, il y a une moyenne de 4 messages/minutes :rateau:





C'est tout 



Allez les gars on peut faire mieux  :rateau:


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Argh, il passe du Dylan


----------



## Max London (12 Septembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> requiem for a dream STP



Oh, le titre du livre en français est très cohérant


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

on est 116 cons aglutinés ici....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

il marche le lien MacG cette fois ci?


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Ecoutez ça :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> http://coucoucircus.org/da/generique.php?id=143
> ...



pourquoi tu poste ça ?

sinon moi aussi erreur 404 pour la vidéo


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

sur mac4ever: autonomie de 3h30??? c quoi sa???


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

"19:04
Nouvel iPod :60% plus lumineux.
"

Bingo!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

guigus31 a dit:


> on est 116 cons aglutinés ici....


 
118 même


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

3 nouveaux ipods, nano et shuffle...


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Si l'ITVS marche ausi bien que la keynote en streaming...


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

Regardez , Dehors, Il Neige!!!!!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Bon je profitte qu'il y ait du monde:
> 
> Ca intéresse qqn une R9 GTL de 93 très bon état couleur pomme?
> 
> On peux même y brancher son ipod



Moi, ça m'intéresse, c'est un accessoire très vintage pour mon iPod !!


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> "19:04
> Nouvel iPod :60% plus lumineux.
> "
> 
> Bingo!




ouais bien c'est bof bof ça !!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> "19:04
> Nouvel iPod :60% plus lumineux.
> "
> 
> Bingo!


Arf mac 4 ne sait plus ce qu'il dit^^


----------



## I-bouk (12 Septembre 2006)

Bein ils ont &#233;ffac&#233; le new iPod..


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Waauuoohhh 129 a être sur le fil


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> Si l'ITVS marche ausi bien que la keynote en streaming...



C'est par ce que le streaming en question est un fake ...


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ah si en fait iLounge: iPod is getting enhanced today. 60% brighter with brighness control, 3.5 hours video playback (up from 2 hrs... big version goes to 6.5 hours), new headphones, gapless playback

Ca commence fort!


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

mais merde je suis frustré avec mon con de quicktime la!!!


merde, je dois attendre comme un con devant mac4ever....


la looose meme si il montrerons le nouvel ipod, yaura aucun screen!!!


mat


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

10:07 am	iLounge: iPod is getting enhanced today. 60% brighter with brighness control, 3.5 hours video playback (up from 2 hrs... big version goes to 6.5 hours), new headphones, gapless playbac

Si c'est effectivement gapless, alors c'est une excellente nouvelle !


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

iPod is getting enhanced today. 60% brighter with brighness control, 3.5 hours video playback (up from 2 hrs... big version goes to 6.5 hours), new headphones, gapless playback

grille...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Waauuoohhh 129 a être sur le fil



oups  143 !


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

nouveaus jeux sur l'ipod... on s'en tape !!!!! on veut du lourd !!!! :rateau:


----------



## sleb (12 Septembre 2006)

Dooooo ! y a tout qui est saturé ! y a t'il un moyen de suivre cette @#!$& de kinot'sse ?


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Wahooooo, le mahjong sur les nouveaux ipods, enormeeeee !!


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

nouveau jeux: excellent


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

gapless=?


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Purée ça c'est de l'annonce : des nouveaux jeux pour l'iPod... Une révolution.


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Je reve où les jeux sont payants ?


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

pas cher 259$


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Surtout qu'ils sont payants, les jeux...

Pas bête au niveau commercial remarquez...

249$ annoncés sinon.


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

on est 147&#8230;
^^


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

"Nouvel iPod ameliore
60% plus brillant
On passe de 2h de video a 3,5 et sur le gros de 4 a 6,5
Nouveau casque 
Lecture sans drop de frame
Nouveelles fonctions logicielles
recherche instantanee, nouveaux jeux (cubis majong mini golf...)
Resolution en hausse
Il sera possible d'acheter des jeux sur l'iTunes Store pour 4,99$. Ils fonctionneront sur tous les 5G.
L'entree de gamme coute 249$
Deux modeles, 30 et 80 Go pour 249 et 349* !
"

C'est ça la reponse d'Apple contre le Zune..... je suis tres deçu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

et unde 80 Go en plus !!!!


----------



## Grosquick (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Purée ça c'est de l'annonce : des nouveaux jeux pour l'iPod... Une révolution.



ouai, j'suis d'accord. Je vois plus l'intéret de bootcamp, la concole du jeu...


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Nouveau Nano plus fin en couleur comme le mini



:love::love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## mini-mac (12 Septembre 2006)

fallait bien que je poste aussi 

mince je voulais un ipod pda moi


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> on est 147
> ^^



147 déçus !!!! allez, crache-le ton Iphone  

Ouh la... faut que je me calme moi... je vais disjoncter total !!! :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> gapless=?



Lecture sans trous entre deux morceaux, très utile pour les live et pour certains albums.

Nouveaux nano..


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

euh c'est quoi la lecture sans drop de fréquence??? Bof bof pour l'instant... :/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Et sinon, pour le look : ils sont toujours pareils ?


----------



## TK3 (12 Septembre 2006)

les nanos noir et blanc deviennent collector


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

omg, 24 hour battery


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

g&#233;nial le nano mini-liked !


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

52% plus fin ? C'est possible ?? :mouais: 

Gimli510 : je t'ai répondu un peu au dessus...


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

24h d'autonomie!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

D'où tenez-vous vos infos ?


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Je suis largué  :rateau:


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est une deferlante?


mat


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> D'où tenez-vous vos infos ?



MacB


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

argh nouveau shuffle !
moi je voulais un ancien


----------



## mini-mac (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> D'où tenez-vous vos infos ?




de la : http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


----------



## Grosquick (12 Septembre 2006)

moi aussi, j'suis largué, je décroche:rateau:


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

Merci  nouveaux shuffles! 3ipods 15 minutes ca commence tr&#232;s fort!


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> D'où tenez-vous vos infos ?



J'appelle Steve sur son iPhone, caché dans sa poche, ce qui fait que j'entends tout


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Piti&#233; ONE MORE THING... Le doublement de la capacit&#233; des Nano c'est bien mais &#231;a vaut pas une keynote


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

excellent le nouveau shuffle, clip ceinture int&#233;gr&#233;


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

http://keynote.mac4ever.org/

(on est 167 ici, de + en + quoi ^^)

&#233;dit ' grilled&#8230;
vous allez trop vite&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et sinon, pour le look : ils sont toujours pareils ?



Nan un clip ceinture ... le pied


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> de la : http://keynote.mac4ever.org/



Thanks.


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

tro bo les nanos!!!


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Nouveau Shuffle petit et abordable
de la taille de l'iPod Radio remote
Un boitier en alu avec un clip integre
livre avec un dock USB2, le plus petit balafeur MP3 du monde 79$ pour 1 Go et 12 h d'autonomie


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est ça le nouvel ipod ??? putain ! ya intéret à avoir de l'iphone là !!!

ou alors... un one more thing et un ipod vidéo...


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est tout pour les iPod !!! Pas d'iPod video (enfin avec un vrai écran)


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Fini pour les Ipod, Itunes maintenant.

Ca pulse...


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Apparement il fait encore un truc en trois actes ... La on passe à l'acte 2 (iTunes et donc je suppose iTunes Store). Donc il reste de la place dans l'acte 3 ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

ITVS sur le point de sortir ? :love:


----------



## mini-mac (12 Septembre 2006)

Punky_14 a dit:


> tro bo les nanos!!!




ou les tof ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Pas d'iPod 16/9 snif


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

Le retour de la couleur ... cool ils sont beaux :love: (bon j'espère quand même un peu plus  )


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

Safari ne peut ouvrir la page &#8220;http://www.macg.co/&#8221; car le serveur ne r&#233;pond plus.

lol


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

mais merde pourkoi ya pas un NOUVO PRODUIT BORDEL!!!!!!!!


mat


----------



## JarJar (12 Septembre 2006)

Steve a un nouveau pseudo, Flash Gordon !

Des annonces a la chaine, ca fait peur :O


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Il vous faut pas grand chose ... :rateau:


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

ITVS !
Non, je déconne...


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> ou les tof ?



laaa http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> ou les tof ?



Toujours ici


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

...... (&#233;dit&#233


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Oui. Il fait quoi Steve là ?


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

il chante


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

http://keynote.mac4ever.org/

l&#224; pour les photos


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Je vais mettre quoi au dessus de mon futur ipod hifi


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

il devrait faire peter des nouvo produit pas des update, ya eu que des updates sur les ipods la.... snif



je prie pour liphone......


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Il fait quoi Steve là ?



Il joue a un super jeu sur son popod


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Itunes 7


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Itunes 7...

Grill&#233;...

(c'est quand m&#234;me compl&#232;tement fou cet int&#233;r&#234;t... )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 !


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

je prie pour le Itunes movie store


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

"iTunes va rechercher de lui même et gratuitement les jaquettes des CD."

Encore heureux que c'est gratuit, faut pas déconnay


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 : sympa la MAJ en direct des pochettes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Les grands esprits se rencontrent.


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Itunes recherche les jacquettes de CD

grill&#233; et dyslexique en plus


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2006)

Pour l'instant : aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

"220 s&#233;ries TV sur iTunes"

ouai...sur itunes US..


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Je vais aller m'ouvrir une bonne biere moi !


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

s&#233;rie tv yeees

EDIT: grill&#233;!


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> il devrait faire peter des nouvo produit pas des update, ya eu que des updates sur les ipods la.... snif



Qu&#233; ??





 


Bon sinon au final, les derni&#232;res rumeurs ne se trompaient pas (y avait un lien dans les premi&#232;res pages de ce fil&#8230 &#233;dit : http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> "iTunes va rechercher de lui même et gratuitement les jaquettes des CD."
> 
> Encore heureux que c'est gratuit, faut pas déconnay



Mais que fait la police... Où sont les annonces fracassantes je suis à 2 doigts de l'infarctus... Vite...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

je ne fais aucun commentaires sur les matchs de NFL.....


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

la NFL ... n'importe nawak


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

itunes lecture en gapless


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

et les Macbook Pro a base de Core 2 Duo, ils sont ou ? 

Ah y en a pas, ok c nul alors :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Les films, b***** !


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

Punky_14 a dit:


> je prie pour le Itunes movie store



pour les regarder sur l'ipod avec l'écran nano ??? non merci !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

pour l'instant ils ne font qu'int&#233;grer ce qui existait d&#233;j&#224; grace aux autres....


----------



## tinibook (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est bizarre y'a comme un écho doublé d'une belle odeur de toasts par ici! :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (12 Septembre 2006)

Voilà voilà voilà, en fait jusqu'à maintenant tout ça reste assez décevant...:sleep:


----------



## binch2005 (12 Septembre 2006)

Julien qui est sur place nous confirme que l'interface utilisateur de iTunes 7 est top


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

il va chercher automatiquement les jaquettes ca c'est bien (meme si ca ne remplace pas une veritable annonce
Sinon, les ipods nano, c'est mignon, sans plus les jeux aucun interet pour moi
Voila mon etat actuel pas completement decu, bien que je trouve les produits interessant (une mise a jour en Janvier, juste apres Zune? sauf si Apple table sur un repport de Zune :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> pour les regarder sur l'ipod avec l'écran nano ??? non merci !


 
non pour les écouter avec le Shuffle....


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

Il y a en ce moment même une femme nue au bar.


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

combien ca coute les series tv?


mat


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Septembre 2006)

Haha, la navigation en "Cover Flow", on sait pas où il l'on trouvé


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

Punky_14 a dit:


> "220 séries TV sur iTunes"
> 
> ouai...sur itunes US..



ouai mater une série Tv sur un écran de la taille de 4 timbres post, c'est le pied 

Non franchement c du grand n'importe quoi :sleep:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

de mieux en mieux ... c'est pas possible y a un truc :hein:


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Apple fait la meme erreur qu'il y'a 20 ans!!! elle se prends trop haut et ignore le zune et la capacit&#233; de M$ a l'imposer!!!
Qu'elle est la reponse d'apple, un DD plus grand et des couleurs!!! n'importe quoi!!!! :bad:


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

Par contre du Dorcel sur ipod serait plus tentant 


je suis dehoors -----------> ici


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

ONE MORE THING ONE MORE THING ONE MORE THING (si vous criez tous très fort on a ptete une chance)...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

voila j'ai fini ma biere ... je vais aller en chercher une autre ...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Voilà voilà voilà, en fait jusqu'à maintenant tout ça reste assez décevant...:sleep:



+1


> On peut maintenant avoir plusieurs ordinateurs avec un même acompte. On peut synchroniser un iPod sur plusieurs ordinateurs et transférer la musique de l'un à l'autre, via l'iPod



la législation a évolué :mouais:


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas fini, y'aura bien un one more thing...


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> la législation a évolué :mouais:



Non, mais Apple OUI  :love:


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

ya encore un truc c pa possible...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> C'est pas fini, y'aura bien un one more thing...



Ca vaudrait mieux car pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de quoi grimper aux rideaux.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

Oui, il nous reste tous les films Pixar sur ITMS.

 

Laurent


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> voila j'ai fini ma biere ... je vais aller en chercher une autre ...



T'en a pas une pour moi ?


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

a defaut ... on flood un max !

Va falloir fermer ce fil


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

Apparemment, il n'y aurait d&#233;sormais plus de blancs entre les chansons. (Il serait temps !)

quelle r&#233;volution!


----------



## bill clinton (12 Septembre 2006)

Mais on va évoquer les desktop et laptop ou c'est pas du tout prévu ????


----------



## binch2005 (12 Septembre 2006)

&#224; titre d'exemple voici Cover Flow, voici le soft qui faisait &#231;a : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19081


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

correction: it appears as though the nano's packaging is 52% smaller, not the nano itself.

Je trouvais ça bizarre aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> a defaut ... on flood un max !
> 
> Va falloir fermer ce fil



Pas tout de suite : le keynote n'est pas fini.


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

super decu pour l'instant ya ke des updates rien de new!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

M'en fous des films....... j'veux du matos, de l'imagination, de la cr&#233;ativit&#233;, du nouveau, du r&#234;ve, du bon gadget.....


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

Ca sent la iTrotinette.... Une nouveaut&#233; hyper utile aussi


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

it appears as though the nano's packaging is 52% smaller, not the nano itself.

la blague du jour...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

35 mn quand même ... pour une premiere pour moi ... j'rigole bien pour l'instant


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> T'en a pas une pour moi ?



plutot un lexomil et au lit


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

ONE MORE THING on y est


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon, finalement, on va peut-être l'avoir l'iPhone. Ca fera au moins un truc à se mettre sous la dent.


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

Les iPod sont effectivement bien mis à jour. Mais ce n'est pas encore LE iPod vidéo, avec écran large...

iTunes Video est lancé !


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

non c la vid&#233;o

quelle arnaque les keynote de jobs maintenant !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Enfin ! iTunes Vidéo !


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Je commence a avoir faim :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Des films !


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi itunes?


----------



## totoffff (12 Septembre 2006)

Allez je suis comme Lara Fabian moi, J'y crois encoreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

15 $ le film, et puis quoi encore !!


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Il a pas fait le One More on est seulement en 3 partie (mais y aura t'il un one more?


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des films !



des pornos ?? :love:


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

et le prix ! 14$

non mais il craque compl&#233;tement le jobs, c'est quoi les vraies nouveaut&#233;s l&#224; ???

des ipods &#224; peine mis &#224; jour, et des films cher sur un itunes relooker !

merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Par contre les prix... beurk !


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

A defaut ... je salue tout le monde !


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

15 $ le film (donc 15 &#8364; car comme tout le monde le sait il y a parit&#233; euro dollar quand on traverse l'atlantique)... Bye bye iTune, je pr&#233;f&#232;re un vrai DVD qui ne disparait pas en cas d'&#233;crasement des t&#234;te de mon DD.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Et on peut les mettre sur DVD ces films ?


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Le tarif, de 13 a 15, puis de 15 a 10 si tu es patient, tu les as a 10


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

d&#233;&#231;u, d&#233;&#231;u, d&#233;&#231;u...


----------



## benjaminbis (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> et le prix ! 14$
> 
> non mais il craque compl&#233;tement le jobs, c'est quoi les vraies nouveaut&#233;s l&#224; ???
> 
> ...



Ils ne se sont pas tromp&#233;s dans Le Monde... c'est bien Steve Ballmer


----------



## mini-mac (12 Septembre 2006)

et voila le iphone !!!! yes !!!!


mais non je plaisante


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> et le prix ! 14$
> 
> non mais il craque complétement le jobs, c'est quoi les vraies nouveautés là ???
> 
> ...



OUai franchement rameuter la moitié de la planete, faire un keynote live pour  annoncer ça :sleep:


----------



## TK3 (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> 15 $ le film (donc 15  car comme tout le monde le sait il y a parité euro dollar quand on traverse l'atlantique)... Bye bye iTune, je préfère un vrai DVD qui ne disparait pas en cas d'écrasement des tête de mon DD.



surtout que c'est presque le prix d'un HD-DVD


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Quand je pense que ca fait 40mn que je clique sur refresh comme un abruti ... :hein:


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

trevise a dit:


> 15 $ le film, et puis quoi encore !!


 
Ils ont meme pas mis de vaseline...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

Vous comprenez pourquoi il n'a pas fait le déplacement jusqu'à l'AE


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et on peut les mettre sur DVD ces films ?




15  + le prix d'un DVD+R qu'il faut réencoder tous les ans parce que ça crève vite ces bêtes là = je vais à la FNAC m'acheter un original avec la boite et tout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> et voila le iphone !!!! yes !!!!
> 
> 
> mais non je plaisante


C'est pas bien de nous faire des fausses joies !


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et on peut les mettre sur DVD ces films ?



Mais bien sur, et sur Blue Ray aussi par le Firewire 800


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

On va bouller rouge


----------



## valoriel (12 Septembre 2006)

International en 2007

Il parle des séries ou des films....  :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> 15  + le prix d'un DVD+R qu'il faut réencoder tous les ans parce que ça crève vite ces bêtes là = je vais à la FNAC m'acheter un original avec la boite et tout.



Moi aussi. Mais à 13 je peux encore.


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Vous comprenez pourquoi il n'a pas fait le déplacement jusqu'à l'AE



Il se serait pris des itomates sur la tronche...


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> OUai franchement rameuter la moitié de la planete, faire un keynote live pour  annoncer ça :sleep:



En même temps apple n'a rameté personne. Ce sont les sites de rumeur qui ont mysthifié ce specil event. Apple a juste dit "it's show time" le 12 septembre sans plus de précisions ...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Plus rien ...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

Très très bonnes annonces, surtout pour ma carte bleue.

Elle va rester bien au chaud encore quelques mois.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

si ce sont les films en 2007...pfff c nuuuullllllllll


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a sent la fin de la keynote toute toute nase (comme celle d'aout en fait)

mais qu'est ce qui se passe chez apple ! ils ne regardent pas les sites de rumeurs et ne savent pas ce qu'on veut ou quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> Mais bien sur, et sur Blue Ray aussi par le Firewire 800



Bonjour le prix de la gravure ! :afraid:


----------



## Pooley (12 Septembre 2006)

calme ta pile pommeQ


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Steve aurait dit "we HOPE to take this international in 2007." suivi de vous saisissez la difference (macrumors)
On est pas rendu


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

fini.


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

un attentat :hein:


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

decu a mort, nimp


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

we HOPE to take this international in 2007.

l'autre blague du jour... peut-etre en 2007... nos avocats travaillent encore les droits


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Plus rien. C'est fini ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

tout &#231;a....
pour &#231;a....

j'ose pas y croire....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

ben alors; il le sort ou pas mon ipad ????????


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'a pas lancé l'iMac 24" maintenant !
Si c'est juste pour ca la keynote !   :sleep:


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est fini??


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon je viens d'arriver chez moi, que pasa ? nada ?


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

bon bah...jy retourne faire mes exos de maths! pff..


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

apple store ouvert...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

EScTB a dit:


> C'est fini??



Je sais pas. Ca devait pas durer une heure ?


----------



## TK3 (12 Septembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Très très bonnes annonces, surtout pour ma carte bleue.
> 
> Elle va rester bien au chaud encore quelques mois.
> 
> ...




Tout pareil ,

je tiens à REMERCIER iPapy pour m'avoir fait faire des iEconomies ce soir  

l'est vachement bien mon nano :love: 

sur ce je vais quand même télécharger iTunes ( la seule vraie annonce se soir  )


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

rien de rien, tout pourri (&#224; part Itunes 7).


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

tsss pas encore ouvert  :mouais:


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

euh non. apple store US encore ferme...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Septembre 2006)

toujours pas d'ipod........


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

bonne nuit... de d&#233;pit...


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Oui bof ...
Note pour plus tard ..ne pas rester à la maison pour suivre une keynote :mouais:


----------



## binch2005 (12 Septembre 2006)

One more thing !!! nan je dec


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> ça sent la fin de la keynote toute toute nase (comme celle d'aout en fait)
> 
> mais qu'est ce qui se passe chez apple ! ils ne regardent pas les sites de rumeurs et ne savent pas ce qu'on veut ou quoi ?



En même temps les différentes solutions ils ne peuvent pas les pondrent comme ca. Ca demande du travail (de création, conception, fabrication etc), du temps (pour verifier qu'on ne viol aucun brevet, études de marché, etc). Donc bon faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'apple sorte 300 nouveaux produits par an non plus ...


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Vous êtes ou ????


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

idem aussi,

vais garder mon bon vieux 3G jusqu'a..; ba je sais pas ? septembre 2007 maintenant ??????????


----------



## Pooley (12 Septembre 2006)

ptetre qu'il fait une putain d'annonce et que tout le monde a eu un infarctus devant l'ingeniosité de ce truc...

je sors


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Je sens que ça va troller à mort sur Apple un peu partout sur les sites de news...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Vous êtes ou ????



Ici.


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

10:51 am  iLounge: One last thing, an unusual sneak peek

10:52 amiLounge: Q1 2007 "Completes the story"


????????????


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

mais ya pas de one more thing en fait...


c'est bidon ca, et ya tjr pas dipod videos, mais merde!


mat


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Enfin, les predictions de analystes&#8230; sur les ventes d'iPhone&#8230; etrange 
Aaaaaaaah&#8230; une annonce au premier Quarter 2007&#8230; ca va laisser planer le doute&#8230; tout comme depuis aout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas mac4ever est scotché sur 19h40.


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

Abalam a dit:


> En même temps les différentes solutions ils ne peuvent pas les pondrent comme ca. Ca demande du travail (de création, conception, fabrication etc), du temps (pour verifier qu'on ne viol aucun brevet, études de marché, etc). Donc bon faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'apple sorte 300 nouveaux produits par an non plus ...



je suis d'accord sur le principe, sauf que l'ipod actuel, excuse moi, mais à part des amélioration "technique", rien de très novateur...

et puis je considére pas la transition comme l'annonce de nouveau produit.

pour moi le dernier nouveau produit c'est le nano l'année dernière.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

y'en a peut &#234;tre une autre la semaine prochaine.??????


----------



## CharlesX (12 Septembre 2006)

wireless box for TV!!!


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> ptetre qu'il fait une putain d'annonce et que tout le monde a eu un infarctus devant l'ingeniosité de ce truc...
> 
> je sors



 loool g pensé a sa moi aussi


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

There Is One Last Thing


----------



## Pooley (12 Septembre 2006)

je te dis le mec a eu une attaque ^^


----------



## Nebuchad34 (12 Septembre 2006)

toujour spad d'itunes 7 sur le site d'Apple
vite vite !


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

10:53 am	iLounge: Apple is releasing its long-rumored set-top box in Q1 2007. It will be Wireless

Je sais pas trop ce que c'est mais bon...


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

Airport express video !


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2006)

Pas de quoi casser 4 pattes a un canard tout ca !


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

10:53 amiLounge: Apple is releasing its long-rumored set-top box in Q1 2007. It will be Wireless10:52 amiLounge: You can take content to computer or iPod, but now... TV


----------



## valoriel (12 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> pour moi le dernier nouveau produit c'est le nano l'année dernière.


et le macbook... 

le macpro.... :mouais:


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

Chouette un ptit truc (moitié d'un mac mini) dont le nom est ITV (pas définitif)


----------



## TK3 (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> wireless box for TV!!!



    

----->


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

je croyais, mais NON !

fausse joie !!

quelle horrible keynote


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> There Is One Last Thing



Un dernier truc ? Un iSlip pour ceux qui font dans leur froc lors en attendant les annonces lors des keynotes ?


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

Enfin quelque chose d'interressant


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Attention iDuck n'est pas loin


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

Mais en 2007 seulement...

Ils sont &#224; la bourre chez Apple.


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

merci, a ciao bonsoir


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh  la keynote


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

un media center made in apple !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est quoi une sorte de Media Center ?


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

ITV! C'est une sorte de mini télé


----------



## Giam_ (12 Septembre 2006)

Le store ré-ouvre petit à petit ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Attention iDuck n'est pas loin



Gagné !


----------



## EScTB (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas fini!!!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

EScTB a dit:


> un media center made in apple !!!




Ah ouais, un nouveau Mac mini quoi...


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

EScTB a dit:


> un media center made in apple !!!



Sorties optiques et HDMI et RCA
HDMI ca pas trop mal et aussi un iPod avec sorti mini-HDMI (c'etait marqué en tout petit sisi )


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

je veux connaitre les stat de cette conversation lol....


mais sinon, pk j'ai acces au store avec les imac en frontpage...???:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> wireless box for TV!!!





trevise a dit:


> Airport express video !



Bah oui, bien sur. &#231;a se pr&#233;sente depuis l'arriver de front Row


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> je veux connaitre les stat de cette conversation lol....
> 
> 
> mais sinon, pk j'ai acces au store avec les imac en frontpage...???:mouais::mouais::mouais:



pb de cache nan ?


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Forcément, pour mater la belle au bois dormant payée à prix d'or en 2007, il faudra bien un média center... Euh chouet... Hip hip hip... HOurra.. .. ..

Bof  

Perso j'aurais mis la média center en communiqué de presse et l'iMac 24 pouce introduit en grandes pompes... perso. Mais je ne suis pas Steve, je ne suis pas CEO...


----------



## valoriel (12 Septembre 2006)

EScTB a dit:


> C'est pas fini!!!


Non, ça commence...

Mais chacun son tour pour taper sur Steve


----------



## Punky_14 (12 Septembre 2006)

Game Over


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

iTV (tiens comme la chaine c'est pas gagné pour le nom ), sinon, c'est un FrontRow en boite


----------



## mxmac (12 Septembre 2006)

C&#8217;est pas avec &#231;a qu'ils vont se d&#233;fendre avec l'ipod ... &#199;a fait presque 2 ans sans nouveau
t&#233;, l'ipod va se faire d&#233;chirer par crosoft et ils se la p&#232;tent sur l'ouverture d'itunes video aux us ... mdr

show time !!! des journalistes invit&#233; dans le monde entier alors qu'on s'en pete !!! trop fort steve ! je comprend pas ... 

en tous cas &#231;a explique qu'il ne l'ai pas faite en france cette keynote creuse ... apple c'est pas pixar, faudrait qu'il s'en rendent compte ...   :mouais:


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Perso j'aurais mis la média center en communiqué de presse et l'iMac 24 pouce introduit en grandes pompes... perso. Mais je ne suis pas Steve, je ne suis pas CEO...



+1 (on est au moins 2 comme ça)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> iTV (tiens comme la chaine c'est pas gagné pour le nom ), sinon, c'est un FrontRow en boite


Arf...  :love:


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas Steve, je ne suis pas CEO...



le plus dur, c'est d'etre Steve, ou d'etre CEO? :rateau:

 The software features 3D animated graphics with a menu on the right and graphics on the left. Jobs demonstrated it, going into the Movies menu and scrolling through floating artwork on the left-hand side.
&#8230;


----------



## CharlesX (12 Septembre 2006)

99 dollars iTV


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2006)

iTV, c'est en gros ce que propose déjà la freebox HD... 
géniale la nouveauté !!


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Cest pas avec ça qu'ils vont se défendre avec l'ipod ... Ça fait presque 2 ans sans nouveau
> té, l'ipod va se faire déchirer et ils se la pètent sur l'ouverture d'itunes video aux us ... mdr
> 
> show time !!! des journalistes invité dans le monde entier alors qu'on s'en pete !!! trop fort steve ! je comprend pas ...
> ...



et steve qui avait dit "great product this year"

ha wais ???


----------



## valoriel (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> 99 dollars iTV



mouais :mouais: 
ça va encore....  :sleep:


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> 99 dollars iTV


 
Bon, le prix est raisonable au moin...


----------



## CharlesX (12 Septembre 2006)

La freebox c'est Franco francais et pas très user frendly.

Ok c'est top mais faut quand même aller poser tes films et ftp ou les voir avec Freeplayer (pause pas top, qualité bof).


----------



## valoriel (12 Septembre 2006)

sirromano1er a dit:


> iTV, c'est en gros ce que propose déjà la freebox HD...


Et même la freebox, tout court  

Enfin tout le monde n'a oas la chance d'être chez free :love:


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

il reste la photokina bon, pas du grand public, mais great product je suis pro-pro


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

bref, un eyehome de chez la pomme.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

sirromano1er a dit:


> iTV, c'est en gros ce que propose d&#233;j&#224; la freebox HD...
> g&#233;niale la nouveaut&#233; !!



Ouais mais on a pas la Freebox en Suisse,  et bien loin d'avoir des alternatives similaires propos&#233;s par nos chers op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques...


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

moins cher que eyehome de elgato qui va faire la gueule...


----------



## CharlesX (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> 99 dollars iTV




Ce qui m'étonnes c'est de ne lire cette info QUE sur Clubic et pae encore ailleurs.
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-38434-live-apple-nouveautes-audio.html


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

en fait non, elgato va pas faire la guele... la eyehome n'est plus dans la liste de produits elgato !!!


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Septembre 2006)

Alors là, pour une déception, c'est une vraie déception !
Quid de l'ipod vidéo !
Quid des ordinateurs ! mais y sont où ? mais y sont où ? Apple se spécialise dans le marchandising web et puis, c'est tout !
Marre de cette keynote à 2 bales !
 Dire que je vais à l'AE ce jeudi !

Bon, je suis sur le coup de la groooose déception !

PS : et tu me diras pourquoi il lance l'imac 24" une semaine avant cette kaynote ? Là, apple, vous faites encore super fort en n'importe quoi !


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

J'ai le nom ultime pour le média center :

*iBrick*


----------



## fpoil (12 Septembre 2006)




----------



## I-bouk (12 Septembre 2006)

Vous pensez pas que si il y aurais vraiment eu une grosse nouveauté , il serais venu a Paris...
Mais la non , une petite keynote pour dire qu'il y auras un iTunes vidéo.. Arrêté de gueuler ou critiquer Apple parce que vos rêve ( bien entretenu pas les site de rumeur ) ne se sont pas réalisé...


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> La freebox c'est Franco francais et pas très user frendly.
> 
> Ok c'est top mais faut quand même aller poser tes films et ftp ou les voir avec Freeplayer (pause pas top, qualité bof).





Oui tu as raison, ce sera plus agréable sur mac.. mais je voulais juste dire que ça n'avait rien de franchement innovant en soit...

Sinon j'ai hate de voir les ipod nano encore plus fins... vous pensez qu'ils seront à l'apple expo demain?


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est pas 299 $???


----------



## Abalam (12 Septembre 2006)

Sur iLounge ils disent *$299*


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> 99 dollars iTV



Fausse joie : ce sera 299 dollars.

:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

299 $


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

euh la j'ai $299 et pas $99


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

works with iTunes on PC or Mac.  price will be $299


----------



## disfortune (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est une impression ou l'icone itunes a maintenant une note bleue au lieu de verte....


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Euh... Pour le prix : iLounge: works with iTunes on PC or Mac. price will be $299

Ca me parait plus raisonnable...

Et c'est une bonne nouvelle pour Windows je pense...

Ouah, faut être rapide !


----------



## trevise (12 Septembre 2006)

299 $ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

quelle merde... ils savent chez Apple qu'ils ont des concurrents pour l'iPod et qu'ils ne vendront pas ad eternam le même produit?
déçu-déçu-déçu, d'autant que l'annonce plutôt discrète de l'iMac 24'' laissait présager des trucs extras. Mais non.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Et en plus c'est cher...


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2006)

299$ le iTV lol


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> PS : et tu me diras pourquoi il lance l'imac 24" une semaine avant cette kaynote ? Là, apple, vous faites encore super fort en n'importe quoi !



Pour avoir plus de stock pour les personnes qui n'ont pas encore achetée d'iPod :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

299$ le iTV : abus&#233;, ils croient que l'on gagne combien chez Apple ? Le smic, ils connaissent ?


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

CharlesX a dit:


> 99 dollars iTV



Ca aurait été trop beau ! Il manque un chiffre c'est 299 $ !


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> 299$ le iTV : abusé, ils croient que l'on gagne combien chez Apple ? Le smic, ils connaissent ?



Vu l'appareil que c'est ce prix élevé n'est vraiment pas justifié !


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

Omt! :d


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

> iLounge: One More Thing (again)


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2006)

qqn a lu quelque part si les produits (ipod, ipod nano, etc.) seront à l'appele expo demain?


----------



## CharlesX (12 Septembre 2006)

Oizo a dit:


> Ca aurait été trop beau ! Il manque un chiffre c'est 299 $ !



Oui, désolé. Clubic vient de corriger en plus.


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

iLounge: One More Thing (again)

iLounge: John Legend has a new album next month (Legend slides on sage via moving platform)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est tout là ?

parce que moi ausiis je suis deçue et......recommencer a chercher un palm qu'il me faut absolument pour la fin du mois


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

One more thing :rateau:


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

11:11 am	iLounge: John Legend has a new album next month (Legend slides on sage via moving platform)

...


----------



## illicoo (12 Septembre 2006)

personne l'avait prévu celui la !!!!


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est lui qui a l'iPhone dans la poche


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Un media center xp c'est 1300 mais il y a disque dur, tuner et ici c'est quoi? En fait le voilà l'airport vidéo.


----------



## Gimli510 (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est fini...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:


> 11:11 am    iLounge: John Legend has a new album next month (Legend slides on sage via moving platform)
> 
> ...




Je sais pas qui c'est ce Monsieur Legend ??


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est con, je l'aurais bien ecouté son nouvel album mais le disquaire est fermé


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

je sais plus ou j'ai lu ce matin que sa keynote devrait durer 1h40... il reste encore 30 minutes... de quoi faire au moins encore 2 ou 3 one more thing...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est lui qui a l'iPhone dans la poche



non, maintenant Apple vend des chanteurs.

John Legend nano, John Legend vidéo, John Legend Shuffle, etc.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un media center xp c'est 1300 mais il y a disque dur, tuner et ici c'est quoi? En fait le voilà l'airport vidéo.



"Son nom : iTV, serait une sorte de Mac Mini WiFi qui permettrait de relier l'iPod et le Mac à la TV. Il est Ethernet, USB, AirPort et avec des entrées/sorties vidéos. Il gère la HD."

Pourquoi c'est une sorte de mac mini sans disque dur ?

 

Laurent


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

store ouvert


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2006)

Ben non&#8230; rappelez vous du dernier events : concert de Winston Marsalis donc l&#224;&#8230;


_sinon &#231;a r&#226;le toujours autant on dirait    _


----------



## guigus31 (12 Septembre 2006)

11:16 am Aside from John Legend's performance, it appears as though the event is over.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> non, maintenant Apple vend des chanteurs.
> 
> John Legend nano, John Legend vidéo, John Legend Shuffle, etc.



C'est pas cher a 300$$
et le iJob nano? c'est pour quand? c'est celui la que je veux (sauf s'il raconte que des trucs ininteressant pendant 1h30


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Septembre 2006)

Bilan :
Pas de nouvel iPod (une nouvelle batterie c'est pas un nouvel iPod qu'on soit d'accord),
Pas d'iPhone
Pas de Mac
Une borne Airport Video qui coute le prix d'un rein...

Bilan mitigé.


----------



## illicoo (12 Septembre 2006)

apple store open !!!!


----------



## canardo (12 Septembre 2006)

le store US est ouvert...


----------



## lordnicolas! (12 Septembre 2006)

il est mignon le shuffle.... (store francais ouvert aussi)


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Le nouveau Shuffle est... Sublime !!!! :love: :love: :love: 

Un fan de la première heure  
Moi, pas déçu


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2006)

sirromano1er a dit:


> iTV, c'est en gros ce que propose d&#233;j&#224; la freebox HD...
> g&#233;niale la nouveaut&#233; !!





valoriel a dit:


> Et m&#234;me la freebox, tout court
> 
> Enfin tout le monde n'a oas la chance d'&#234;tre chez free :love:



Oui, c'est comme l'iPod c'&#233;tait ce que faisait l'Arcos en plus chers et moins de fonctions (l'ipod)    



trevise a dit:


> bref, un eyehome de chez la pomme.





canardo a dit:


> moins cher que eyehome de elgato qui va faire la gueule...



En fait, Apple, petit constructeur informatique, coupe l'herbe sous le pied des op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;com et des grands groupes TV. L'a pas d&#233;j&#224; fait un truc du genre... avec la musique


----------



## fredintosh (12 Septembre 2006)

Allez, une soupe et au lit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Pourquoi c'est une sorte de mac mini sans disque dur ?
> 
> Laurent



Ben justement je me le demande Est-ce que les films sont diffusé en direct ou «bufferisé» sur un dd interne?


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Le Shuffle ne fait plus clé USB, dommage  
Mais il est... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pooley (12 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Allez, une soupe et au lit.


parle pour toi j'ai ma philo qui m'attend maintenant...

"l'imagination est elle vaine?" faut voir


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Le noir n'existe qu'en 8go ou je r&#234;ve ? 

Si c'est le cas, la peinture noire ca coute tr&#232;s cher chez Apple (macbook)


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Le Shuffle ne fait plus clé USB, dommage
> Mais il est... :love: :love: :love:



Faut pas dire ça, du coup on peut plus le voir le store est HS  

 

Laurent


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Sinon, iTunes 7 c'est pour quand exactement ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 install&#233; : Apple a vraiment des probl&#232;mes d'inconstance au niveau de l'interface. 
C'est s&#251;rement une question d'habitude, mais le nouveau look fait tr&#232;s "Windows", et pour les barres de d&#233;filement je pr&#233;f&#232;re aqua.



Paski.pne a dit:


> Le Shuffle ne fait plus cl&#233; USB, dommage


C'est vraiment dommage, c'&#233;tait son meilleur atout pour moi (pas grave j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; un :rateau


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Sinon, iTunes 7 c'est pour quand exactement ?



Déjà dispo sur le site d'Apple, je le télécharge en ce moment


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Sinon, iTunes 7 c'est pour quand exactement ?



T&#233;l&#233;chargeable sur le site US


----------



## manustyle (12 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Allez, une soupe et au lit.



nan un suppot et au lit


----------



## tinibook (12 Septembre 2006)

Bah! La vraie news du jour c'est le changement de look d'iPapy!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Septembre 2006)

Deçu ou pas, le new shuffle je suis d'avis qu'il va pas mal se vendre, il a un look d'enfer l'engin.

 

Laurent


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Téléchargeable sur le site US



Merci !! En Fr c'est encore le 6.5.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Il est vraiment chouette le nouvel iPod 
Sinon, iTunes 7, lent a telecharger&#8230; mais ca arrive&#8230;

Dans le "A lire" d'iTunes:
Flip through your collection by album cover with Cover Flow,
Donc, pas si spectaculaire que ca 

et toutes les nouvaut&#233;es:
With iTunes*7 and the new iTunes Store, preview and purchase high-quality hit movies plus new and classic games designed exclusively for the Fifth Generation*iPod. Flip through your collection by album cover with Cover Flow, protect your iTunes library by backing up to CDs or DVDs, and much more.
Fonction de BackUp&#8230; ca ressemble a la WayBack Machine 

le QT du debut n'etait pas un fake, il marche maintenant 
alors, zerosix?


----------



## tonio08 (12 Septembre 2006)

en gros le nouvel ipod 30go il a quoi de plus que son predecesseur?


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Merci !! En Fr c'est encore le 6.5.



En cliquant sur l'onglet iPod+iTunes sur le site d'Apple.fr, c'est bien le 7 et non le 6. Je l'ai téléchargé comme ça il y a 5 minutes.


----------



## mini-mac (12 Septembre 2006)

le plus pour moi c'est le fait de pouvoir avoir plusieur compte avec le ipod , c a d que je vais pouvoir partager ma musique entre mon pc , mon imac et mon ipod ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Euh&#8230; c'est bien gentil de s&#233;parer films et musique, mais comment je fais pour avoir l'aper&#231;u de mes clips vid&#233;o, moi ?  (y a plus que les films dans la fen&#234;tre, les clips sont dans la partie musique )



mini-mac a dit:


> le plus pour moi c'est le fait de pouvoir avoir plusieur compte avec le ipod , c a d que je vais pouvoir partager ma musique entre mon pc , mon imac et mon ipod ?


Je pense que oui


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 a bien une icone bleue&#8230;
images:

Une mise a jour QT devrai arriver, iTunes requiert QT 7.1.3&#8230;
Nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;es, et un look tres space&#8230; et surement tres leopard


----------



## PommeQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Mignon le shuffle mais bon ... allez ciao à tous ... du moins sur ce fil


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (12 Septembre 2006)

Apple is now in your den, living room, car, pocket

Ca fait limite 1984 de Orwell avec Big Brother


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Vive le 512 Ko pour le téléchargement d'iTunes !!! :casse: :rateau: :sick:

Alors sur le site français, même si c'est indiqué iTunes 6.5, c'est bien iTunes 7 que l'on télécharge ???


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Alors sur le site fran&#231;ais, m&#234;me si c'est indiqu&#233; iTunes 6.5, c'est bien iTunes 7 que l'on t&#233;l&#233;charge ???


Oui 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Une mise a jour QT devrai arriver, iTunes requiert QT 7.1.3&#8230;


Dispo sur le site d'Apple


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vive le 512 Ko pour le téléchargement d'iTunes !!! :casse: :rateau: :sick:
> 
> Alors sur le site français, même si c'est indiqué iTunes 6.5, c'est bien iTunes 7 que l'on télécharge ???



Je l'ai DL depuis le site US
c'est la premiere fois que l'interface est revue comme ca ca choque


----------



## ithymique (12 Septembre 2006)

les ic&#244;nes et barres de d&#233;filement ont &#233;t&#233; revues.. l'interface est plus lente...
pour le reste il y a une nouvelle pr&#233;sentation par album, et une pr&#233;sentation pour laquelle ils ont pomp&#233; coverflow / covertunes

&#224; l'installation : D&#233;termination des donn&#233;es de lecture sans intervalle
dans Avanc&#233; : obtenir les illustrations d'album

n&#233;anmoins faites la mise &#224; jour de quicktime 7.1.2 > 7.1.3 avant de l'installer... 48 MB de t&#233;l&#233;chargement avec red&#233;marrage &#224; la clef
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/mac.html
http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## Fran6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il est vraiment chouette le nouvel iPod
> Sinon, iTunes 7, lent a telecharger mais ca arrive
> 
> Dans le "A lire" d'iTunes:
> ...



Je le trouve vraiment très beau le nouveau Shuffle avec son clip... A mon avis, il va s'en écouler pas mal... Toujours pas d'écran par contre...


----------



## fpoil (12 Septembre 2006)

l'integration de coverflow &#224; itunes est une bonne id&#233;e, l'ipod shuffle est mimi quand au truc &#224; 299 $, il faudra voir son utilit&#233; ...


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

je suis vraiment d&#233;&#231;u de ce keynote.

L&#224; o&#249; tout le monde attendait une v&#233;ritable r&#233;vision de l'iPod, tout ce qu'il gagne, c'est un &#233;cran plus lumineux, et de nouveaux jeux ... super !

Le Nano ne m&#233;ritait pas non plus cette r&#233;vision. Il &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; bien assez petit (et fragile) avant. Rajouter de la m&#233;moire, oui ; mais le look que je trouve plut&#244;t laid du Mini, non.

iTunes 7 ... mouais ... int&#233;gration de Cover Flow (cool, &#231;a me fera une app en moins dans mon r&#233;pertoire kivabien  ), quelques lacunes combl&#233;es, la navigation par onglet m'a l'air plus pratique ... mais rien de vraiment r&#233;volutionnaire.

des films sur l'iTunes Store (c'est comme &#231;a qu'il faut l'appeler maintenant). Une &#233;volution, attendue par tous.

O&#249; sont les surprises, alors ? L'iTV ? Semi-surprise. Une machine media center dans la gamme d'un fabricant d'ordinateur, c'est certes nouveau (rien de comparable ailleurs, &#224; part des PC "destin&#233;s &#224; une utilisation HTPC") ; m&#234;me si il manque encore &#224; l'appel un tuner (c'est pas g&#233;nial de commercialiser un produit contenant "TV" dans son nom mais ne proposant pas de solution pour regarder la TV ....)

Bref, rien de vraiment all&#233;chant comme l'aurait &#233;t&#233; un iPod 6G (ou un iPhone, soyons fous  ). Mais bon, il faut dire, apr&#232;s l'iMac 24" de la semaine derni&#232;re, et le special event &#224; venir du 25 septembre, on ne peut pas s'attendre non plus &#224; des r&#233;volutions &#224; chaque fois. Mais l&#224;, il y a eu vraiment beaucoup trop de bruit pour rien.

Showtime is over, une prochaine fois peut-&#234;tre ...

EDIT > j'ai oubli&#233; de toucher un mot sur le Shuffle ... Bon l&#224;, d'accord, il m&#233;ritait une r&#233;vision, son nouveau design est plut&#244;t sympathique, attention &#224; ne pas le perdre dans ses poches ; mais au final, c'est bien peu pour contrer la concurrence ... iPapy semble trop confiant par rapport au Zune, il ne devrait pas ...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Alors :

Pas trouv&#233; comment affich&#233; les clips comme les films
Avant on pouvait d&#233;rouler/enrouler tous les &#233;l&#233;ments du store en un, maintenant on est oblig&#233; d'avoir 4 lignes ou de le d&#233;sactiver compl&#232;tement
Chez moi les liens vers le store (qui renvoient &#224; ma biblioth&#232;que, merci OnyX) n'apparaissent plus que lorsqu'un morceau est s&#233;lectionn&#233;
La partie r&#233;glage de l'iPod shuffle est bizarre, c'est &#233;crit gros et tr&#232;s (trop) a&#233;r&#233;, ce qui m'oblige &#224; scroller pour acc&#233;der au r&#233;glage que je modifie le plus souvent (la division musique/disque dur)
Bref, vivement la 7.0.1 

Ceci dit l'int&#233;gration de coverflow est super et la recherche auto des pochettes me permet de virer un widget. D'ailleurs iTunes m'a t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; plein de pochettes sans que la taille de ma biblioth&#232;que augmente confused: o&#249; les a-t-il enregistr&#233;es si ce n'est dans les fichiers des morceaux ?)


----------



## TK3 (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> iPapy semble trop confiant par rapport au Zune, il ne devrait pas ...



à mon avis il attend le dernier moment pour sortir le "zune killer", bref l'ipod 16/9 que tout le monde espérait ce soir


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

ben moi j'ai installé la 7
et elle marche pas
ça me saoule


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Septembre 2006)

Contrairement à d'autres, je suis assez contant de cette keynote:
Le nano reprend le concept du mini (qui était assez solide) en beaucoup plus fin.
L'iPod 30Go voit son prix diminué :love: 
Le shuffle est tout mignon :love: :love: 
et j'ai hate de voir ce que donne en vrai ce iTv
Quand à l'ITVS, j'ai jamais vraiment attendu cette nouveauté, dans le sens que je préfère acheter un DVD avec plusieurs langues, bonus et tout.


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

TK3 a dit:


> à mon avis il attend le dernier moment pour sortir le "zune killer", bref l'ipod 16/9 que tout le monde espérait ce soir



moui ... certains prévoient la sortie du Zune pour novembre, quelle est l'utilité de revoir les iPods si c'est pour les remplacer 2 mois après ?

Pourtant, des films sur l'iTS, et aucun matériel portable décent pour les exploiter ; une révision totalement ridicule aujourd'hui ... on aimerait y croire ...

allez, steuplé, Steeeeeeve:love: :love:


----------



## Aladisse (12 Septembre 2006)

je vois les choses differement: maintenant que toutes les "basses" revisions sont faites (et celle du suffle m'a convaincu largement), apple a la place libre pour les vraies nouveautés.

et je prefere 100 fois cette keynote à celle par exemple où fut presenté l'ipod hifi...


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> ben moi j'ai installé la 7
> et elle marche pas
> ça me saoule


Tu as installé la mise à jour QuickTime ???


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 permet maintenant enfin de graver le Cd-Text sur les CD Audio


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu as installé la mise à jour QuickTime ???


Elle n'est pas essentielle (uniquement requise pour le Store)


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu as install&#233; la mise &#224; jour QuickTime ???



oui justement
voir ici pour l'erreur que me donne itunes
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11908&d=1158087871


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Elle n'est pas essentielle (uniquement requise pour le Store)


OK, merci 

Donc, ça fait 20 mn que j'attends que le téléchargement de QT finisse pour installer iTunes 7 pour rien :rateau: :casse:


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 a une double-croche devenue bleue dans son icône ... Elle qui apportait une touche de vert et par là même une certaine harmonie dans mon dock, je suis perdu ...

comment ça, moi, râleur et pinailleur ?!?:mouais:


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

donc en fait la vrai news c'est le shuffle suivi de pret par le nano qui est vraiment plus sympa, mais loin derriere l'ipod 5g ki se voit revisé a moitié...

mat


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

rah ce que ça m'énerve
est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée
parce que ça me rend fou


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> iTunes 7 a une double-croche devenue bleue dans son icône ... Elle qui apportait une touche de vert et par là même une certaine harmonie dans mon dock, je suis perdu ...
> 
> comment ça, moi, râleur et pinailleur ?!?:mouais:


Chez moi iTunes a toujours eu une ic&#244;ne bleue (j'aimais pas la verte), je suis content de voir qu'Apple me rejoint sur ce point


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Chez moi iTunes a toujours eu une icône bleue (j'aimais pas la verte), je suis content de voir qu'Apple me rejoint sur ce point


oui moi du côté de l'icône je suis assez séduit
mais pour le moment c'est la seule chose que je peux admirer


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour QT 7.1.3.
Je n'ai pas bien compris la navigation par onglet c'est le 2° menu? dans ce cas, aucun interet, enfin aucun si les albums ne sont pas remplis 
Sinon, c'est bien CoverFlow qui est dedans!!

With iTunes*7 and the new iTunes Store, preview and purchase high-quality hit movies plus new and classic games designed exclusively for the Fifth Generation*iPod. Flip through your collection by album cover with Cover Flow, protect your iTunes library by backing up to CDs or DVDs, and much more.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> Mais bon, il faut dire, apr&#232;s l'iMac 24" de la semaine derni&#232;re, et le special event &#224; venir du 25 septembre, on ne peut pas s'attendre non plus &#224; des r&#233;volutions &#224; chaque fois.



moi j'attends alors jusq'au au 25 pour mon iPalm ?


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> D'ailleurs iTunes m'a téléchargé plein de pochettes sans que la taille de ma bibliothèque augmente confused: où les a-t-il enregistrées si ce n'est dans les fichiers des morceaux ?)



J'ai essayé de mettre a jour mes pochettes et ca veut pas etrange !
Je vais faire la MAJ QT. On fait comment pour les blancs? j'ai pas trouvé. C'est moche par contre si Leopard est comme ca


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce moi ou la mise &#224; jour iPod 1.2 n'est pas encore disponible?


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Chez moi iTunes a toujours eu une icône bleue (j'aimais pas la verte), je suis content de voir qu'Apple me rejoint sur ce point



On peut le telecharger où?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

La diffusion du keynote fonctionne


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On fait comment pour les blancs? j'ai pas trouvé.


Au premier lancement il y a une recherche des blancs, après je pense que ça concerne l'iPod car iTunes faisait déjà ça avant (préférences > lecture > lecture en fondu)



Christpeople a dit:


> On peut le telecharger où?:rateau:


itunes ? itunes.com


----------



## yret (12 Septembre 2006)

Finalement, l'iPod devient iPod + psp...


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

je vois pas le moment ou sjobs dit ca n'est pas l'ipod video...


mat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Les jeux ont l'air rigolo


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Septembre 2006)

Aucun problême à l'installation de Quicktime et iTunes, mais l'analyse des morceaux pour le gapless est loooooongue... Et si iTunes 6 était parfaitement fluide, là on sent en permanence une latence dans l'interface, une sorte d'inertie, c'est plus lent. Peut-être est-ce dû à l'analyse qui se fait en tache de fond. A suivre.

Sinon les iPods, bof, iTV, bof, les vidéos sur iTunes bof. Bref, bof bof.

En fait, j'ai un peu l'impression que Apple maintenant c'est iPod + iTunes. Et puis les Macintosh, c'est du bonus.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

j'ai pas eu cette option de recherche des blancs quand j'ai install&#233; iTunes&#8230; quelqu'un a trouv&#233; comment faire ( a part reinstaller?)

To override Crossfade Playback for specific songs:
In iTunes, select a song and choose File > Get Info.
Click Options.
Select "Part of a gapless album."
Tip: You can select all the songs at once (press Command as you select them), choose File > Get Info, and then choose Yes from the Gapless Album pop-up menu.

enfin, ca donne rien, meme avec plein de blanc a la fin&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> (...)Et puis les Macintosh, c'est du bonus.



Ah bon?


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah bon?


Boarf un p'tit 24" tout en un c'est de la m*rde tu comprends!


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Itunes 7, il y'a plus d'animation?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

Si, et d'ailleurs la r&#233;solution en plein &#233;cran est enfin la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran 
Et on peut choisir d'afficher ou non les vid&#233;os quand il y a des effets visuels (avant il restait forc&#233;ment sur les effets, maintenant on peut choisir d'afficher le clip &#224; la place).


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2006)

Première mauvaise surprise avec Itunes : il faut absolument être inscrit sur le Itunes Music Store pour avoir accés aux pochettes. C'est assez limite je trouve, du point de vue de la vente forcée. Certes, on ne force pas à acheter quoi que ce soit, mais on est du coup fortement incité quand même.

Bon, je m'inscris du coup (ils ont réussi leur coup...) mais de toute façon, Itunes ne lisant toujours pas l'OGG ou le FLAC, ça m'intéresse moyen.

Et le gapless me semble être une astuce un peu étrange. Comme si c'était si compliqué de lire en gapless. Ou alors l'AAC l'est encore moins que le mp3... :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Itunes 7, il y'a plus d'animation?


Si...Pomme + T ou tu vas dans "Pr&#233;sentation"->"Lancer les animations"

Par contre les icones plein &#233;cran et animations ont en effet disparus en bas...dommage


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

De plus, lors d'un telechargement, on a une nouvelle fenetre qui s'ajoute, avec la possibilit&#233; de mettre en pause le telechargement.
Sinon, aucune pochette ne marche. Quand tu as voulu trouver une pochette, tu as eu un message, comme quoi tu n'etait pas logg&#233; sur le music store?
Edit: on remarquera que les animations ont une meilleure resolution. 
Sinon, de gros ralentissements sur l'iTMS


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

WAOU !!!!

il d&#233;chire tout iTunes 7 !!!

le mode de pr&#233;sentation par pochette d'album c'est g&#233;nial (celui qui affiche la pochette et les morceaux correspondant &#224; cot&#233.


c'est vraiment super !!

les pochettes d'album qu'il r&#233;cup&#232;re automatiquement sont de super bonne qualit&#233; !


les seul points n&#233;gatifs selon moi :
- le nouveau design pas forcement mieux que l'ancien
- le seconde est du au premier : la liste source (l&#224; ou il y a les playlist etc...) n'est pas optimiser au niveau place... &#231;a prend 1 fois et demi plus de place (en hauteur) qu'avant, du coup j'ai une barre de scroll si je veux voir les album... c'est chiant... mais bon en fait j'ai pu l'enlever en n'affichant plus la partie iTunes Store et en supprimmant 3 playlist dont je ne me sert plus 



ma note : 9/10 (&#224; cause du nouveau design)

EDIT :il n'y a plus le petit truc sur lequel on pouvait cliquer pour retrouver le morceaux qu'on est en train de lire (&#224; droite dans le rectangle ou il y a les info sur la chanson en cours de lecture et le compteur etc...).

nouvelle note : 8.8/10


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

bon, iTunes 7 installé, il claque quand même vachement (icône mise à part  )

l'intégration de Cover Flow, c'est vraiment sympa, quelques options sont venues se greffer à l'interface sans forcément l'alourdir. Il manque toujours une option permettant à partir de la bibliothèque de ne lire qu'un album et de s'arrêter ensuite, sans avoir à créer une liste de lecture pour ça (imaginez : choisir un album avec le Cover Flow, le lire, puis s'arrêter à la fin, voir le relire en fonction des options, sans enchainer sur l'album suivant)


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

bon ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet mais je préfère le poster pour ceux qui auraient une mauvaise surprise comme moi
j'ai trouvé quel est le problème
c'est shapeshifter
je sais si c'est parceque c'est une beta intel, ou le thème qui n'est pas pour la version 7
mais en tous cas c'est ça
sinon ça a l'air plutôt simpa
mais ça met un paquet de temps pour déterminer les données de lecture sans intervalle
surtout quand on a 4000 chansons


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

J'ai du recréer certains liens entre morceaux de compil' MP3 sinon tout marche bien dans iTunes 7.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Septembre 2006)

Je compte m'acheter le nano , je vous dirai ca


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> bon, iTunes 7 installé, il claque quand même vachement (icône mise à part  )
> 
> l'intégration de Cover Flow, c'est vraiment sympa, quelques options sont venues se greffer à l'interface sans forcément l'alourdir. Il manque toujours une option permettant à partir de la bibliothèque de ne lire qu'un album et de s'arrêter ensuite, sans avoir à créer une liste de lecture pour ça (imaginez : choisir un album avec le Cover Flow, le lire, puis s'arrêter à la fin, voir le relire en fonction des options, sans enchainer sur l'album suivant)


c'est possible, il suffit juste d'explorer tes chansons (petit bouton en bas à droite) en choisissant le chanteur et l'album, il va afficher juste l'album et s'arretera à la fin


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> bon, iTunes 7 installé, il claque quand même vachement (icône mise à part  )
> 
> l'intégration de Cover Flow, c'est vraiment sympa, quelques options sont venues se greffer à l'interface sans forcément l'alourdir. Il manque toujours une option permettant à partir de la bibliothèque de ne lire qu'un album et de s'arrêter ensuite, sans avoir à créer une liste de lecture pour ça (imaginez : choisir un album avec le Cover Flow, le lire, puis s'arrêter à la fin, voir le relire en fonction des options, sans enchainer sur l'album suivant)


on peut d&#233;j&#224; depuis longtemps :
pomme+b pour aller dans le navigateur, tu s&#233;lectionne l'artiste puis l'album, et paf tu n'a plus que lui sans faire de playlist


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Si, et d'ailleurs la résolution en plein écran est enfin la résolution de l'écran
> Et on peut choisir d'afficher ou non les vidéos quand il y a des effets visuels (avant il restait forcément sur les effets, maintenant on peut choisir d'afficher le clip à la place).



Comment tu fais pour mettre l'animation


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour mettre l'animation


pr&#233;sentation > lancer les animations (ou pomme + t)


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> on peut déjà depuis longtemps :
> pomme+b pour aller dans le navigateur, tu sélectionne l'artiste puis l'album, et paf tu n'a plus que lui sans faire de playlist



mon homme, mon sauveur :love: 

dommage, on se passe de >Cover Flow par cette méthode, mais au moins, ça marche  

Merci à toi !


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé mais c'est chiant qu'ils ont enlever l'icone....


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> mon homme, mon sauveur :love:
> 
> dommage, on se passe de >Cover Flow par cette méthode, mais au moins, ça marche
> 
> Merci à toi !


bouhou et moi je pues ? (voir mon post juste avant )
lol je plaisante


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Cover flow c'est quoi?


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> bouhou et moi je pues ? (voir mon post juste avant )
> lol je plaisante



certes, mea culpa, merci à toi aussi


----------



## mp_ (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Cover flow c'est quoi?


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Cover flow c'est quoi?


regarde les option de pr&#233;sentation &#224; cot&#233; du champs de recherche.

c'est celle la plus &#224; droite 


*PIAF :* encore grilled :casse:


----------



## Bionik (12 Septembre 2006)

wouh... je viens de mettre a jour iTunes et je le trouve magnifique. Même la nouvelle icone je m'y fait. Le store est carrément plus beau, bref tout est plus convivial et les fonctions sont toujours la. Ils auraient pu se depêcher chez apple france de mettre a jour la page itunes, au lieu de ca on est obligé d'aller aux stats-unis


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

ah bah j'ai dit une connerie... le petit bouton qui permet de s&#233;lectionner le morceau en cours de lecture vient de r&#233;appara&#238;tre chez moi (apr&#232;s relancement d'iTunes)...

Tant mieux 

donc ma note est &#224; nouveau 9/10


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

la recherche auto des pochettes me permet de virer un widget. 

Comment on fait pour l'activer ? :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

ne trouvez vous pas que la nouvelle interface rappelle un peu certain skin/version de gnome et/ou kde ?? (je pense notamment aux barre de scroll) ??


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Septembre 2006)

Seul petit regret, on ne peut pas mettre Cover Flow en plein écran. C'est dommage, on pouvait le faire avec le programme original.
Sinon ça fonctionne plutôt bien


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> la recherche auto des pochettes me permet de virer un widget.
> 
> Comment on fait pour l'activer ? :rateau:


avanc&#233; > obtenir les illustrations d'albums 


*PIAF :* cool je suis le preum's &#224; r&#233;pondre ce coup ci


----------



## Lepeer (12 Septembre 2006)

Et personne ne parle de la mise à jour Front Row?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (12 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> avanc&#233; > obtenir les illustrations d'albums
> 
> 
> *PIAF :* cool je suis le preum's &#224; r&#233;pondre ce coup ci



C'est assez poussif la fonction de recherche des pochettes. Dommage que ce soit limit&#233; aux albums pr&#233;sents sur l'iTS.

Sinon, l'interface est pas mal mais &#231;'est plus lent qu'avant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

L'interface quand l'iPod est branché est vraiment bien foutue Tout a été repensé Il était temps : ça devenait un peu bordélique


----------



## hx3 (12 Septembre 2006)

moi ce que je retiens de cette keynote, c'est que c une démo de la future version de Keynote utilisant Core Animation! Il y a de nouveaux effets. 

A 19'38, un élément de tableau fait de petites oscillations.

plut tôt, un ipod s'écarte pour laisser la place à d'autres, etc...
Ca promet!


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

WOUAOU vous avez essayer de brancher votre iPod ??? ...


C'est G&#201;-NI-AL !!!

edith :
merde... grilled


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de faire la MAJ FrontRow, je vais voir ca tout de suite 
Rien a declarer, juste une icone bleue a la place de la verte, toujours pas d'acces a l'iPod depuis FR, dommage,
Sinon, certains menus ont vus leurs noms mis a jour (Theatrical Trailers), a la place de Trailers,
bref, rien de super cool, ni, non plus, cette interface comme dans iTV.
Si qq trouve autre chose&#8230;


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Septembre 2006)

Chez moi ça change l'icone de iTunes (de la verte à la bleue), et, euh... C'est tout 
(ça doit être plus profond, mais vu ce que j'utilise Front Row...)


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

le cover flow bof si on a dl certaine zik...


mat


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (12 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Est-ce moi ou la mise à jour iPod 1.2 n'est pas encore disponible?



Pareil, jai acheté un jeu pour essayer, mais mon ipod ne serait pas "à jour" et pas moyen de la trouver...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Septembre 2006)

sympa ce relookage d'iTunes !
quelques nouvelles fonctions comme choisir d'encoder un cd des son insertion etc...

a chaque nouvelle version d'iTunes ,je me dit la meme chose :tous ces gens qui utilisent itunes PC ,pourquoi ils passent pas au mac ,pour avoir carr&#233;ment tout le systeme d'exploitation aussi g&#233;nial ?


ah !quand on connecte l'iPod effectivement ,c'est la classe !


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Septembre 2006)

jf m'a dit qu'on pouvait avoir les pochettes d'album gratuite ?! 
mais je ne trouve pas comment ??????

somebody pour m'aider ! thanks


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'iPod et qui veulent voir &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble : capture d'&#233;cran


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> jf m'a dit qu'on pouvait avoir les pochettes d'album gratuite ?!
> mais je ne trouve pas comment ??????
> 
> somebody pour m'aider ! thanks



Euh, Google Images? 

EDIT : bon, d'accord, c'est dans Avanc&#233;/Obtenir les illustrations, mais il faut un compte iTunes Store, d'o&#249; ma r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; Google, qui permet aussi d'avoir les illustration d'albums qui ne sont pas pr&#233;sents dans le Store.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Euh, Google Images?



I don't know il m'a dit que c'était possible via itunes 7 donc je ne sais pas.....

on m'aurait mentit


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Pareil, jai acheté un jeu pour essayer, mais mon ipod ne serait pas "à jour" et pas moyen de la trouver...



Branche ton iPod et iTunes te propose de le mettre à jour (clique sur ton iPod dans la source, puis sur mettre à jour si il ne te le propose pas auto-matiquement)



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> sympa ce relookage d'iTunes !
> quelques nouvelles fonctions comme choisir d'encoder un cd des son insertion etc...
> 
> a chaque nouvelle version d'iTunes ,je me dit la meme chose :tous ces gens qui utilisent itunes PC ,pourquoi ils passent pas au mac ,pour avoir carrément tout le systeme d'exploitation aussi génial ?


C'est vrai que je pense la même chose... tellement que c'est iTunes qui m'a fait venir sous Mac


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> jf m'a dit qu'on pouvait avoir les pochettes d'album gratuite ?!
> mais je ne trouve pas comment ??????
> 
> somebody pour m'aider ! thanks



Dans le menu avancé "Obtenir les illustrations d'album" et ça recherche pour toute la bibliothèque automatiquement.


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> I don't know il m'a dit que c'était possible via itunes 7 donc je ne sais pas.....
> 
> on m'aurait mentit


oui c'est possible
avancé > obtenir les illustrations de l'album
mais il faut avoir un compte itunes store
ça ça craint


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Septembre 2006)

Dites, en parlant des pochettes, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu le boxon, non ?
elles ne sont pas du tout "standardisées" en ce qui concerne là taille de l'image ? (300*300, ou 500*500)

perso, je les avais toutes mises à 300*300 pour pas que ça augmente trop la taille de mes fichiers, mais avec la nouvells fonction du store, c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance, non ?
z'avez des infos ???


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Lepeer a dit:


> Et personne ne parle de la mise à jour Front Row?




On le trouve où, je pourrai le mettre sur mon mini G4 en utilisant FRe?  sachant que j'ai deja l'ancienne version de FR sur mon mini G4


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Les nouveautés:






iPod 5.5 G





iPod 2G Shuffle





iPod 2G Nano





Apple ITV


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les nouveautés:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est quoi l'apple ITV?


----------



## Lepeer (12 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas les ongleeeeeeets!!!!!!!!!!

Comment on fait?


----------



## noliv (12 Septembre 2006)

Pour me rassurer, je viens d'essayer d'encoder une vid&#233;o pour iPod en 640x480 et elle passe bien sur mon iPod 5G 30 Go de novembre 2005 apr&#232;s lui avoir fait la mise &#224; jour. &#199;a pourrait sembler &#233;vident pour certains d'entre vous mais j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;rer tester, et je suis bien content !

Bon, maintenant je vais jouer un peu au poker sur iPod ! 

PS : les anciens iPods h&#233;ritent aussi des autres nouveaut&#233;s, r&#233;glage de luminosit&#233;, etc. J'ai pas trouv&#233; la recherche de morceau mais je m'en fiche un peu &#224; vrai dire...


----------



## figue (12 Septembre 2006)

mxmac a dit:


> Cest pas avec ça qu'ils vont se défendre avec l'ipod ... Ça fait presque 2 ans sans nouveau
> té, l'ipod va se faire déchirer par crosoft et ils se la pètent sur l'ouverture d'itunes video aux us ... mdr
> 
> show time !!! des journalistes invité dans le monde entier alors qu'on s'en pete !!! trop fort steve ! je comprend pas ...
> ...



Yep tout à fait d'accord avec toi, rien de nouveau depuis deux ans; alors que crosoft annonce le lancement d'un nouveau lecteur : Le Zune qui a un grand écran, une connexion wifi et pas mal d'autres trucs. Va se faire boufer l'ipod moi je vous le dis...:afraid:


----------



## endavent (12 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que vous avez remarqué ? A l'installation d'Itunes il y a la possibilité, juste avant de taper son mot de passe, de cliquer sur un bouton "personnaliser".

Et qui y a-t-il comme option ? "Gestionnaire de téléphone Itunes" en grisé


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

La mise &#224; jour est maintenant dispo via les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syt&#232;me


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

endavent a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez remarqué ? A l'installation d'Itunes il y a la possibilité, juste avant de taper son mot de passe, de cliquer sur un bouton "personnaliser".
> 
> Et qui y a-t-il comme option ? "Gestionnaire de téléphone Itunes" en grisé


&#199;a date pas d'hier :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> C'est quoi l'apple ITV?



Une sorte de média center 
Images dans le lien


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> sympa ce relookage d'iTunes !
> quelques nouvelles fonctions comme choisir d'encoder un cd des son insertion etc...



c'est pas nouveau ça :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Septembre 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Dites, en parlant des pochettes, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu le boxon, non ?
> elles ne sont pas du tout "standardisées" en ce qui concerne là taille de l'image ? (300*300, ou 500*500)
> 
> perso, je les avais toutes mises à 300*300 pour pas que ça augmente trop la taille de mes fichiers, mais avec la nouvells fonction du store, c'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance, non ?
> z'avez des infos ???



En plus de ma question sur les pchettes, j'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de MAJ pour les 4G ? (pour les jeux par exemple ?)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

endavent a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez remarqué ? A l'installation d'Itunes il y a la possibilité, juste avant de taper son mot de passe, de cliquer sur un bouton "personnaliser".
> 
> Et qui y a-t-il comme option ? "Gestionnaire de téléphone Itunes" en grisé



Sûrement le ROKR de motorola


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

mais non!!! l'iPhone, bien sur


----------



## Mig69 (12 Septembre 2006)

La mise &#224; jour n'est pas dispo encore chez moi...


----------



## Alex6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Mig69 a dit:


> La mise à jour n'est pas dispo encore chez moi...



Bizarre, je viens de la faire en PPC sur mon ibook !


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

Et la MAJ de Front Row? on la trouve o&#249;?


----------



## iCed (12 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est l'option "Lire les clips vid&#233;o plein &#233;cran (avec effets visuels)" ? cf. pr&#233;f&#233;rences iTunes, onglet g&#233;n&#233;ral, 3e sous partie.

C'est cool, les animations s'adaptent vraiment aux r&#233;solutions d'&#233;cran 1152*720 ! :-D

Ils ont s&#233;par&#233; les clips vid&#233;o musicaux des films >< 

Toujours pas moyen d'ouvrir plusieurs pages dans le iTunes Store :-(

Interface sympa et gestionnaire de t&#233;l&#233;chargement bienvenu !

EDIT : Bonjour &#224; tous les gens qui se souviendront de mon pseudo poussi&#233;reux, MacG me manque !


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Et la MAJ de Front Row? on la trouve où?



DTC  :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> DTC  :love:



Tu m'enlève les mots de la bouche ! :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Septembre 2006)

iCed a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait ce que c'est l'option "Lire les clips vid&#233;o plein &#233;cran (avec effets visuels)" ? cf. pr&#233;f&#233;rences iTunes, onglet g&#233;n&#233;ral, 3e sous partie.


Si tu utilise les animations et que tu passes d'un morceau de musique &#224; une vid&#233;o, avec une des options les animations vont continuer tandis qu'avec l'autre le clip vid&#233;o sera jou&#233; en plein &#233;cran &#224; la place.
Sinon pour les clips, iTunes cr&#233;e automatiquement une playlist intelligente pour les retrouver mais pas moyen d'avoir l'affichage comme pour les films.
Quant au gestionnaire de t&#233;l&#233;chargement, oui pas mal mais pourquoi afficher la vitesse en Mb/s quand tous les logiciels l'affichent en Mo/s ?


----------



## CERDAN (12 Septembre 2006)

mp_ a dit:


> bon, iTunes 7 installé, il claque quand même vachement (icône mise à part  )
> 
> l'intégration de Cover Flow, c'est vraiment sympa, quelques options sont venues se greffer à l'interface sans forcément l'alourdir. Il manque toujours une option permettant à partir de la bibliothèque de ne lire qu'un album et de s'arrêter ensuite, sans avoir à créer une liste de lecture pour ça (imaginez : choisir un album avec le Cover Flow, le lire, puis s'arrêter à la fin, voir le relire en fonction des options, sans enchainer sur l'album suivant)


 
J'ai installer itunes, c'est quoi cower flow ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2006)

Pfff quelle merde je veux pas avoir les jaquettes de CD because j'ai pas de compte Itunes, étant Français en Belgique, pas moyen d'ouvrir un compte Itunes car ils ne veulent pas de ma visa en Belgique alors que le choix est pourtant proposé... et je ne peux évidemment pas me connecter à l'ITMS français, en gros je suis coincé... les boules... :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2006)

valoriel a dit:


> et le macbook...
> 
> le macpro.... :mouais:



je répond un peu tard mais :

le macbook : nouvelle version de l'ibook, et idem pour le macpro, c'est un renouvellement de gamme, pas de nouveaux produits !!!


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2006)

je trouve que la nouvelle icone d'itunes dans front row ça fait bizarre
ya plus que du bleu
avant un peu de vert ça donnait bien
mais sinon vraiment satisfait de ce nouvel itunes


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pfff quelle merde je veux pas avoir les jaquettes de CD because j'ai pas de compte Itunes, étant Français en Belgique, pas moyen d'ouvrir un compte Itunes car ils ne veulent pas de ma visa en Belgique alors que le choix est pourtant proposé... et je ne peux évidemment pas me connecter à l'ITMS français, en gros je suis coincé... les boules... :mouais:



si ta CB est française il te suffit d'aller sur le store français avec un compte ayant une adresse en france


----------



## CERDAN (12 Septembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai installer itunes, c'est quoi cower flow ?


 
ca vous derange pas de me repondre ?   sans vous enerver


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> ca vous derange pas de me repondre ?   sans vous enerver



Les pochettes en 3D. Avant c'était un freeware indépendant d'iTunes.


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> si ta CB est fran&#231;aise il te suffit d'aller sur le store fran&#231;ais avec un compte ayant une adresse en france




Euh acc&#233;der au store fran&#231;ais depuis la Belgique ?? J'ai comme un s&#233;rieux doute non ? 

*EDIT : BORDEL je savais pas que c'&#233;tait possible, je m'interdis d'acheter de la zik depuis 3 ans pour rien !  MERCI &#224; toi *


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh acc&#233;der au store fran&#231;ais depuis la Belgique ?? J'ai comme un s&#233;rieux doute non ?



Qu'est-ce qui t'en emp&#234;che ? Il te suffit de mettre une adresse m&#234;me bidon fran&#231;aise. 
Le probl&#232;me c'est quand tu n'as pas la CB du pays


----------



## Sim le pirate (12 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas la couleur des ascenceurs est immonde... avec çà et les icones de mail 2.0.. 
çà sent la fin d'aqua


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

CERDAN a dit:


> ca vous derange pas de me repondre ?   sans vous enerver



relis quelques pages avant


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2006)

Moi je vais garder pr&#233;cieusement la version originale de CoverFlow. En effet elle seule permettait un superbe plein &#233;cran "Cover Flow", qui n'est pas dispo sur mon Mac mini G4 ! En plus il y avait bien plus d'options dans Cover Flow, comme l'autotracking d&#233;sactivable, la prise en compte des albums de plus de N morceaux, etc.

En tout cas, j'esp&#232;re que le d&#233;veloppeur de ce g&#233;nial logiciel a touch&#233; un maximum d'argent pour son passage sous iTunes ! Ce ne serait que justice 

_Edit_ : Forc&#233;ment CoverFlow n'est plus dispo ! J'ai la version 1.990, qui dit mieux ? En plus c'est une version Universelle


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui t'en empêche ? Il te suffit de mettre une adresse même bidon française.
> Le problème c'est quand tu n'as pas la CB du pays



Bon et bah du coup j'ai fait mon 1er achat sur l'ITMS  

*BUSDRIVER*


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon et bah du coup j'ai fait mon 1er achat sur l'ITMS



Tu progresses vite :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon et bah du coup j'ai fait mon 1er achat sur l'ITMS
> 
> *BUSDRIVER*



Champagne  
Au passage tu peux faire des achats dans tous les stores en rentrant une adresse bidon et en achetant des cartes iTMS du pays concerné (ebay est ton amis). Pas besoin d'un CB dans ce cas.


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

c'est quoi itms???

mat



itunesmoviestore?


mais moi je vois pas de movie...


----------



## Christpeople (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> c'est quoi itms???
> 
> mat
> 
> ...




music!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## nab (12 Septembre 2006)

Gros gros problème de qualité de son avec iTunes 7 sous Windows... ca crachote presque tout le temps (il cherche les illustration pour les album ?)
Quelqu'un d'autre à le même problème ? (si quelqu'un est sous Windows)

Je sais que c un forum mac. Pas la peine de me faire le coup du vas t'acheter un mac...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> c'est quoi itms???
> 
> mat
> 
> ...



Vi vi on est has-been 
iTS is hype


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

nab a dit:


> Gros gros problème de qualité de son avec iTunes 7 sous Windows... ca crachote presque tout le temps (il cherche les illustration pour les album ?)
> Quelqu'un d'autre à le même problème ? (si quelqu'un est sous Windows)
> 
> Je sais que c un forum mac. Pas la peine de me faire le coup du vas t'acheter un mac...



Non mais va du coté de iGeneration


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2006)

nab a dit:


> Gros gros probl&#232;me de qualit&#233; de son avec iTunes 7 sous Windows... ca crachote presque tout le temps (il cherche les illustration pour les album ?)
> Quelqu'un d'autre &#224; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ? (si quelqu'un est sous Windows)
> 
> Je sais que c un forum mac. Pas la peine de me faire le coup du vas t'acheter un mac...


C'est pas une histoire de param&#232;tres sons Windows o&#249; il faut s&#233;lectionner "Acc&#233;l&#233;ration mat&#233;rielle" ou bien la d&#233;-s&#233;lectionner justement, me rappelle plus trop ??

Et oui, comme dit chandler_jf coucou va faire un tour et une recherche c&#244;t&#233; igen.fr


----------



## elfanor (12 Septembre 2006)

euh j'ai pas compris les reponse a mon posts...

mat


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> euh j'ai pas compris les reponse a mon posts...
> 
> mat



iTunes Music Store : iTMS mais depuis aujourd'hui c'est iTunes Store : iTS


----------



## nab (12 Septembre 2006)

Y suffisait que j'en parle pour que ca se mette &#224; marcher... (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le derangement)

Sinon vraiment sympa coverFlow, va falloir que je trouve toute les couv des albums maintenant...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Septembre 2006)

nab a dit:


> Y suffisait que j'en parle pour que ca se mette &#224; marcher... (d&#233;sol&#233; pour le derangement)
> 
> Sinon vraiment sympa coverFlow, va falloir que je trouve toute les couv des albums maintenant...



regarde surtout dans le menu Avanc&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens je n'ai plus les bandes-annonces Tout n'est pas encore en ordre


----------



## nab (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui veulent pas s'inscrire a iTS pour trouver des couvertures d'album:

http://www.findmycover.com/

Copier coller dans iTunes...


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

nab a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent pas s'inscrire a iTS pour trouver des couvertures d'album:
> 
> http://www.findmycover.com/
> 
> Copier coller dans iTunes...


Oui, mais dans ce cas il faut aussi penser &#224; prendre 15 jours de vacances. C'est environ le temps que cela m'a pris pour faire des copier-coller des pochettes pour les 4000 morceaux de ma biblioth&#232;que ! :affraid:

Bon, je te dirais que c'est fait impeccable, chaque pochette fait 300 x 300, a &#233;t&#233; pass&#233;e en compression JPEG optimis&#233;e avec ImageWell puis SmallImage... et surtout que sur mes 2 mois d'&#233;t&#233; (prof !), je pouvais bien me permettre &#231;a 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, on a eut des annonces sympas sur les 10 derniers jours.

Et moi je vais sans doute m'acheter une PSP   Sans rancune, Steve


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Je vois bien le prof de Physique qui joue a la PSP pendant que ses elèves sont en DST


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Oui, mais dans ce cas il faut aussi penser à prendre 15 jours de vacances.



et c'est toi qui dit ça


----------



## Piewhy (13 Septembre 2006)

La lecture sans saut! il &#233;tait temps! 

C'est vraiment parfait


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2006)

PieWhy a dit:


> La lecture sans saut! il était temps!
> 
> C'est vraiment parfait





J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi il s'agissait ! :rateau:  Y avait des sauts avant ?? Des blancs ? Entre les morceaux c'est normal nan ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi il s'agissait ! :rateau:  Y avait des sauts avant ?? Des blancs ? Entre les morceaux c'est normal nan ?



normal ou pas maintenant y'en a plus  pour certains albums (surtout les Lives) c'est pas plus mal


----------



## Piewhy (13 Septembre 2006)

Un album de pinkfloyd, un live de dj shadow ou un album de chemical brothers qui s'&#233;coute en une fois...

Oui la lecture sans saut c'est vachement utile (meuh!)


----------



## r0m1 (13 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai installé moi aussi ce nouvel itunes, bon il est pas mal pensé, à quelques exceptions près, mais a peu près tout a été dit...

Petit problème maintenant, problème que j'avais déjà rencontré lorsque j'avais installé le cover flow original: il me met des couverture de disque en plusieurs exemplaires pour le même album du même artiste... 

En plus clair et avec exemple: l'album dummy de portishead: 11 titres séparés dans le cover flow en deux albums alors que les informations comme l'artiste et le nom de l'album sont rigoureusement identiques... pourquoi est ce donc???

S'il y en a à qui ça arrive, ou qui ont eu ce genre de "problème" ou tout du moins de petits bugs, j'attend avec impatience votre pourquoi du comment


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2006)

Quand je vois l'évolution d'iphoto, tant décrié à ses débuts, et celle d'itunes, j'ai l'impression que les équipes de dev sont frères ennemis !

sans dec, c'est quoi cette implémentation de coverflow à la va-vite ?

z'ont pas vu comment fonctionnait iPhoto en plein écran, ou simplement frontrow, chez itunes ? 

coté gestion d'iPod, c'est tout comme avant, mais avec plein de chichis façon XP ! 

j'ai aussi cherché la synchro des bibliothèques par l'iPod, mais je n'ai vu que ça...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas compris de quoi il s'agissait ! :rateau:  Y avait des sauts avant ?? Des blancs ? Entre les morceaux c'est normal nan ?


Je te vois venir avec ton histoire de jambon à la coupe ou sous-vide


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Champagne
> Au passage tu peux faire des achats dans tous les stores en rentrant une adresse bidon et en achetant des cartes iTMS du pays concerné (ebay est ton amis). Pas besoin d'un CB dans ce cas.



Comment faire quand on a deja un compte (avec CB) en France et qu'on veut continuer a s'en servir en achetant des cartes iTMS au Japon ? On edite juste le profil du compte et ca suffit ? Je ne sais plus pourquoi je pensais qu'il fallait creer un nouveau compte dans le nouveau pays, auquel cas je perdais mes anciens morceaux achetes precedement.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> En plus clair et avec exemple: l'album dummy de portishead: 11 titres séparés dans le cover flow en deux albums alors que les informations comme l'artiste et le nom de l'album sont rigoureusement identiques... pourquoi est ce donc???
> 
> S'il y en a à qui ça arrive, ou qui ont eu ce genre de "problème" ou tout du moins de petits bugs, j'attend avec impatience votre pourquoi du comment



J'ai eu le problème : faut resélectionner les morceaux de l'album, demander les infos, et dans la boîte de dialogue «multiple» cocher les cases titre «artiste» et «titre», dans le cas d'une compil' recocher également la case «compilation».


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

Au fait, je viens d'acheter des clips video la semaine derniere. Est-ce que ca veut dire que si j'avais attendu une semaine ils auraient ete en 640x480 ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Comment faire quand on a deja un compte (avec CB) en France et qu'on veut continuer a s'en servir en achetant des cartes iTMS au Japon ? On edite juste le profil du compte et ca suffit ? Je ne sais plus pourquoi je pensais qu'il fallait creer un nouveau compte dans le nouveau pays, auquel cas je perdais mes anciens morceaux achetes precedement.



Non, 
La carte est spécifique à un Store ... remarque tu peux changer toutes tes infirmations mais j'y vois plus de contraintes qu'autre chose.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Bon, le coverflow sur un Titanium 867mhz, c'est comme front row. Faut oublier.

Et puis, Ficelle a raison. C'est quoi ce bordel avec la gestion de l'iPod?

Enfin, la bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'on va pouvoir t&#233;l&#233;charger Bambi© l&#233;galement. :casse:


----------



## mariachi (13 Septembre 2006)

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on aurras un nouvel iPod Vidéo à Noël parce que je voi mal Apple garder un ipod Vidéo avec un look aussi différent que ceux du Shufle et du Nano

Et c'est reparti pour 3 mois et 1/2 de spéculation sur le nouveau modèle...

"Prums" pour le look ce serat alu... pour le reste :rateau: :rateau: ...

Je me délécte d'avance de la lecture des prochains post dans les rumeurs :love: 

histoire d'ajouter un peut d'huile sur le feu je ne crois pas du tout à l'ipod phone par contre je ne désespère pas de voir réapparaitre un Newton...


----------



## gandalfkiller (13 Septembre 2006)

voila la révolution  ipod ! 

du  vrai  foutage de gueule ! 
ca fait plaisir quand même ! 

j'était assez attiré par les rumeurs sur l'ipod vidéo.
mais là apple se retiens encore avant le grand saut de l'innovation.

les ipod nano sont assez étrange et même si  l'autonomie est en hausse on  est encore dans la fourchette moyenne basse.

le nouvel ipod  80 go ... c'est assez drole !: 
qui  va lire des films ou remplir  80 go sur un ipod ? 60 go  ok .....
mais bon  ca fait de la place pour autre chose on  me dira....
n'empeche que 6.5 h d'autonomie c'est pas mal.... à verifier tout de même.
quand au design ..... la click weel à de beau  jours devant elle.


bref dessus,  car ces baladeurs aurait du être lancé à  la place de la précedante génération. reste que le nouveau nano m'a l'air beaucoup moins jolie que l'autre mais peut etre beaucoup moins rayable aussi.

Je suis pressé de voir un  test digne de se noms de leur qualité sonore et de solidité autonomie.

Par contre cet officiel, apple se lance dans la course à  l'armement avec des nouveaux modéles tous les 3 mois, hop sur un marché mature on  compence le besoin par "l'innovation ". j'ai un  peu  peur que cela se retrouve aussi sur les MAC avec une derrive vers l'obsolescence acceleré.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Mesdames, Messieurs, bonjour. 

La chasse au Troll est ouverte.


----------



## Fran6 (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> regarde surtout dans le menu Avancé



Chez moi, ça n'a pas l'air de marcher la récupération des couvertures... Je clique sur "Obtenir les couvertures d'albums", mais ensuite, il ne se passe rien...:rose:  Pas facile la vie....


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mesdames, Messieurs, bonjour.
> 
> La chasse au Troll est ouverte.



_
ouais mais des trolls souffreteux comme ça, faut le finir par un bon coup de Sonnyboy, j'vois qu'ça !  

cha vo min gamin ? K'tu fais ast'heure dins ch'bounkeure ? dis, ch'kimprinds in mollé mieux qu't'sois fin bénèze avec ch'l'amok : t'y trovoille à *Saint-Leu*...* *_


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Septembre 2006)

A propos d'iTunes 7, je n'arrive plus à naviguer dans les différents chapitres d'un podcast chapitré (comme PomPomPomPom par exemple)... Ou est passé ce petit bouton de sélection des chapitres ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est assez al&#233;atoire visiblement. S'agit-il de CD encod&#233;s sur iTunes? Si c'est non, c'est mort.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3965856 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ouais mais des trolls souffreteux comme &#231;a, faut le finir par un bon coup de Sonnyboy, j'vois qu'&#231;a !
> 
> cha vo min gamin ? K'tu fais ast'heure dins ch'bounkeure ? dis, ch'kimprinds in moll&#233; mieux qu't'sois fin b&#233;n&#232;ze avec ch'l'amok : t'y trovoille &#224; *Saint-Leu*...* *_


SonnyBoy, c'est le nouveau nom du Paf? 

_edit : euh, dis, tu peux me traduire "b&#233;n&#232;ze"... :rose:  _


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2006)

Perso, il y a un truc dont j'attends le développement : le téléchargement de TV shows pour récupérer juste quelques rentransmissions sportives. Et enfin je vais pouvoir virer la télé, les abonnements au câble et tout le fourbi...

Bon ce n'est que le début et pour l'instant, y'a que des séries de dispo, truc pour lequel je ne suis pas concerné. Mais on y croit, c'est le sens de l'histoire...


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

si dire qu'on trouve les "nouveautés" présentées par jobs hier sont merdiques est un troll, meme si on est client apple depuis 5 ans alors, let's troll !

c'est la première année que l'ipod n'est pas remplacé. oui, pas de 6G alors que le 5G a un an...

Et le nano ? je ne comprend plus rien au design chez apple :
> itunes 7 : plutot laid dans l'ensemble
> les ipod 5G et nano correspondait bien à la gamme des imac : (bord arrondis avec bordure transparante, plutot classe)
> alors pourquoi ce retour en arrière sur le nano qui devient un "mini like" mais 2 ans après, et qui n'a plus rien à voir avec l'ipod normal...

je ne parle meme pas de cette blague de film en ligne à 15$... quel choix en plus ! waous ! 70 films !. 

et je passe sur itv, concept interressant, mais à ce prix, ça devient une blague. Une petite borne airport express vidéo aurait été bien vu (depuis le temps..!)

j'ai lu quelqu'un qui parlait d'une nouvelle keynote le 25 sept ? c'est quoi ? une rumeur ? confirmée ou pas ?
l'année dernière, il me semble qu'il y a avait bien eu 2 keynote en septembre...

en meme temps, je les vois mal annoncer un ipod full vidéo, et en meme temps, si rien de nouveau de sort avant le zune, c'est vraiment qu'apple a pris la grosse tete et replonge dans de mornes années créatives, mais je ne veux pas y croire...


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

_on parlait pas de toi mais si tu es jaloux, on peut !  
_


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2006)

Lut,

Juste un message pour rectifier une grosse bêtise lu un peu plus haut : Ce n'est pas le nano qui est plus fin de 20 (ou 25, je ne sais plus) pourcent mais son emballage (on n'ecoute pas encore de musique sur une iOcb). :love:

Sinon (pour me remettre de cette pauvre keynote), je viens de commander mon premier nano (le 2Go). :love:

@+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3965944 a dit:
			
		

> _on parlait pas de toi mais si tu es jaloux, on peut !
> _


Tout &#224; fait. Besoin d'aide?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

bugman a dit:


> Lut,
> 
> Juste un message pour rectifier une grosse bêtise lu un peu plus haut : Ce n'est pas le nano qui est plus fin de 20 (ou 25, je ne sais plus) pourcent mais son emballage (on n'ecoute pas encore de musique sur une iOcb). :love:
> 
> ...



Déjà rectifié plus haut  C'est quand même un bon plan pour Apple pour remonter dans le classement de Greenpeace


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3965944 a dit:
			
		

> _on parlait pas de toi mais si tu es jaloux, on peut !
> _



je sais ! mais bon...:rateau:


----------



## hx3 (13 Septembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> A propos d'iTunes 7, je n'arrive plus à naviguer dans les différents chapitres d'un podcast chapitré (comme PomPomPomPom par exemple)... Ou est passé ce petit bouton de sélection des chapitres ?




Il y a un menu "chapitres" maintenant. Je sais, c merdique, j'ai mis le temps à le trouver...


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai achete des clips video ce WE, ils sont en 320x200. Si je le avais achetes aujourd'hui, ils seraient en 640x480 ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Viiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Quand m&#234;me le coup de l'ipod nano noir seulement dispo en 8go c'est abus&#233;....
Je le redis : le noir &#231;a co&#251;te chez Apple


----------



## MacEnro (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Moi je vais garder précieusement la version originale de CoverFlow. (...)
> 
> _Edit_ : Forcément CoverFlow n'est plus dispo ! J'ai la version 1.990, qui dit mieux ? En plus c'est une version Universelle


 
Tu risques aussi d'avoir une mauvaise suprise le 31 septembre : lis le fichier Readme !!

Un indice...


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

... et on n'a pas 10 jours pour retracter son achat sur iTMS ? Parce que la...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Non..


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> ...
> 
> c'est la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e que l'ipod n'est pas remplac&#233;. oui, pas de 6G alors que le 5G a un an...
> 
> ...



Pourquoi remplacer l'ipod, il marche encore bien. Et le Zune je suis peut &#234;tre stupide mais je ne vois pas de r&#233;volution (wifi ?).

Pour la vid&#233;o, vous avez fait quoi &#224; l'achat de votre premier ipod ? Moi j'ai encod&#233; tous mes CD. Un ipod vid&#233;o OK mais je mets quoi dedans ?

itune 7 si on prend les commentaires au dessus il y a des pour et des contre (surprise non).

Alors oui le vid&#233;o store est ridicule (et am&#233;ricain) mais il fallait bien un d&#233;but. Dans 3-4 ans on reparlera du contenu et de ce store.
itv faut voir, mais &#224; premi&#232;re vue &#231;a pourrait bien me plaire.

Pour la keynote du 25/09, c'est un salon photo alors mise &#224; jour mat&#233;rielle pour les portables et une ou deux annonces logicielles.
Et si vous attendez autre chose comme annonce, alors vous serez d&#233;&#231;us.

C'&#233;tait donc une annonce avec des mises &#224; jour, mais assez importante. Cela fait un moment que pour Apple expo on en a pas plus.

A bient&#244;t 

Laurent


----------



## saturnin (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> regarde surtout dans le menu Avancé



Mais c'est obligé d'avoir un compte sur l'itms pour afficher les pochettes des albums?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est clair que ce 5G est excellent : bonne autonomie, bon ecran, afficher des photos et des clips video peut servir. Pour les films, ce serait debile de sortir un appareil hyper hype avec un choix aussi pauvre... Apple vend des appareils en masse quand il y a une attente a satisfaire. Pour l'instant ni l'offre ni la demande de films en balade n'est forte. A part peut-etre sur ce forum... Et encore, c'est ce que certains disent


----------



## elfanor (13 Septembre 2006)

genre apple a vendu le premier ipod avec un music store enorme!!!


tout le monde le sais l'ipod s'est vendu en masse grace aux telechargement illegal!

et c'est pareil avec la videos aujourd'hui.
faut pas se leurrer!


mat


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Oui



Non non non, on la refait :

"Oui :hein:", "Oui " ou "Oui ", mais pas "Oui "


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> genre apple a vendu le premier ipod avec un music store enorme!!!
> 
> 
> tout le monde le sais l'ipod s'est vendu en masse grace aux telechargement illegal!
> ...



Légal ou illégal c'est même pas la bonne question. Apple a vendu des ipod en masse car nous avions de la musique sur nos disques dur et que la musique on l'écoute dans la rue.

La vidéo, perso, pour l'instant chez moi c'est sur DVD. Et pour regarder un film il ne faut ni conduire, ni marcher alors ?

Je ne suis pas convaincu que ceux qui prennent le train et l'avion et qui veulent un ipod vidéo soient des millions.

J'achèterai des vidéo en ligne bien avant d'avoir un lecteur vidéo, il faut juste que leur histoire de DRM évolue.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## globeman (13 Septembre 2006)

vous savez si les anciens ipod nano sont brad&#233;s sur l'apple expo ???
je le trouve moche ce nouveau nano, retour en arriere niveau design
un ancien nano avec un bon isee pour le proteger...


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Légal ou illégal c'est même pas la bonne question. Apple a vendu des ipod en masse car nous avions de la musique sur nos disques dur et que la musique on l'écoute dans la rue.
> 
> La vidéo, perso, pour l'instant chez moi c'est sur DVD. Et pour regarder un film il ne faut ni conduire, ni marcher alors ?
> 
> ...



c'est un peu vite oublier la déferlante podcast vidéo (justement l'ipod vidéo c'est plutot cool pour ça) et les sites daily motion et autre qui propose aussi leur contenu en podcast....


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

Pas cool iTunes 7, il refuse de me télécharger les pochettes des Beatles. Va comprendre...


----------



## trevise (13 Septembre 2006)

L'accessoire de l'ITVS n'est pas à mon sens l'Ipod, mais l'ITV. Quand on achète un film, c'est pour le regarder sur un grand écran.


----------



## Marvin_R (13 Septembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Mais c'est obligé d'avoir un compte sur l'itms pour afficher les pochettes des albums?



Excusez moi si le sujet a déjà été abordé, je peux pas me lancer dans la lecture des 34 pages. 

Pour afficher les pochettes, nul besoin d'avoir un compte. On en a besoin uniquement pour qu'iTunes télécharge automatiquement la pochette de la chanson que l'on écoute.
Sinon, il existe des widgets qui font ça très bien et gratuitement. Sans compter la méthode manuelle (google images et passer par clic droit -> obtenir des infos -> illustration).


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> c'est un peu vite oublier la déferlante podcast vidéo (justement l'ipod vidéo c'est plutot cool pour ça) et les sites daily motion et autre qui propose aussi leur contenu en podcast....



On peut parler du contenu, des films tu trouves tout ce que tu veux en P2P, mais tu en fais quoi ? C'est ça ma question.

10 mn dans le métro, 20 mn à la pause de midi, ...

La demande d'un lecteur vidéo est-elle si grande ? Les lecteurs portables de DVD (et leurs prix sont devenus correct) on en voit pas beaucoup même dans les avions et dans les trains. Les Archos ils se vendent, mais pas par million.

Pour l'instant le marché c'est la musique. Alors chez Apple ils font de la musique et que ce soit sur les ipod ou sur le store ils montrent qu'ils savent faire la vidéo.
Pour le lecteur vidéo de rêve, il faudra attendre que le marché soit prêt.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## HmJ (13 Septembre 2006)

Les videos, oui le DVD est mieux. Les clips videos par contre, quand on est a l'etranger ou qu'on a pas le satellite, c'est bien sympa de les recuperer. Et puis ca fait d'une pierre deux coups, 45 tours + clip  Par contre, j'avoue que j'ai les boules de payer 2.5 EUR pour ca quand aux US ils sont a 2 USD... Je persiste a penser qu'Apple se fout du marche europeen, ils ne sont offensifs que sur Amerique de Nord et Asie.


----------



## Fran6 (13 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> j'ai aussi cherché la synchro des bibliothèques par l'iPod, mais je n'ai vu que ça...



Moi je la cherche toujours... Ca voudrait dire que l'on peut synchroniser sa bibliothèque iPod sur plusieurs ordinateurs ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Moi je la cherche toujours... Ca voudrait dire que l'on peut synchroniser sa bibliothèque iPod sur plusieurs ordinateurs ?



J'ai testé. Il semble plutôt que ça ne concerne que les achats fait sur l'iTS. Par exemple si tu achètes des morceaux depuis ton boulot, tu peux les envoyer sur ton iPod. 

Mais je n'ai pas vu de fonction permettant de synchroniser l'intégralité d'une bibliothèque vers un autre Mac.


----------



## benkenobi (13 Septembre 2006)

Mon seul regret sur iTunes 7 c'est la petite case à cocher ou décocher devant les noms de chanson. Je trouve ça moche et je ne l'utilise pas. 

Ce serait bien qu'elle se trouve dans une colonne à part qu'on puisse ne pas afficher...

Sinon le nouveau look d'iTunes déchire !!!


----------



## gandalfkiller (13 Septembre 2006)

hum 

Dans un très bon article publié dimanche, le Guardian se demandait "_pourquoi l'iPod devient moins cool_". Il y analysait le même échec à terme que Sony avec son Walkman. Mais plus génèralement les marques leader des débuts d'une technologie parviennent rarement à s'installer dans la durée. Pensez à Frigidère, Hoover (tellement répandu qu'il est devenu le nom commun pour les aspirateurs en Grande-Bretagne), Kleenex, K-Way, Tupperware, Caddie, Camping Gaz...


hum hum  même

la VOD je suis d'accord avec vous,  sur le baladeur je ne vois pas trop  l'interet 
mater un  film pour moi c'est écran minimum 70 cm et son 5.1. Dvd obliger...
dvd rip si on  peut pas faire autrement 

certaine personne aime cependant mater des clips sur leur player.... moi  je ne suis pas fan, le on  étant bcp  moins bon  que sur un MP3 bien  encodé.
l'usage de la vidéo risque de se développer..... 

mais ce keynote n'a franchement pas convaincu..... vivement la noel


----------



## elfanor (13 Septembre 2006)

sur tout mes amis, j'en connais bien une 30 aines qui ont un ipod, et bien 1 seulement a recourt aux telechargement legal.

autrement dit chez les ados je peux vous jurer que l'ipod a été acheté car les acheteurs avait deja dl les mp3 illegalement, et pour la videos le marché est identique.


mat


----------



## Fran6 (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai testé. Il semble plutôt que ça ne concerne que les achats fait sur l'iTS. Par exemple si tu achètes des morceaux depuis ton boulot, tu peux les envoyer sur ton iPod.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas vu de fonction permettant de synchroniser l'intégralité d'une bibliothèque vers un autre Mac.



Dommage... J'avais cru que c'était possible... Donc pour les illustrations récalcitrantes, celles que ITS ne veut pas me donner, je vais devoir me taper le boulôt 2 fois, une fois pour mon PB et une autre pour mon iMac...:rose: 

Sinon, j'ai réussi à récupérer les pochettes mais ça se passe différemment sur mon PB que sur l'iMac. Sur le PB, il ne se passe rien en apparence, la recherche se fait en background. Par contre, sur l'iMac, la fenêtre du lecteur m'indique qu'il effectue la recherche.

Autre chose, j'ai lancé la recherche des illustrations plusieurs fois et à chaque fois, il me trouve de nouvelles pochettes... Mais parfois, il faut modifier l'intitulé du CD, virer les CD1, ou CD2.... bref, sacré boulôt !!!


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> On peut parler du contenu, des films tu trouves tout ce que tu veux en P2P, mais tu en fais quoi ? C'est &#231;a ma question.
> 
> 10 mn dans le m&#233;tro, 20 mn &#224; la pause de midi, ...
> 
> ...



encore une fois, on est d'accord pour les films, aucun interet. mais la vid&#233;o c'est vraiment un m&#233;dia en tr&#232;s fort d&#233;veloppement, et personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir mater des podcast (souvent des programmes court) dans le m&#233;tro ou autre. 

Idem pour les photos, un &#233;cran 16/9 permettrait donc de mieux visualiser les podcast vid&#233;o et de montrer ses photos sans probl&#232;me, sur un &#233;cran d'une taille honnette.

de toute fa&#231;on je suis persuad&#233; que cet ipod "full vid&#233;o" va finir par d&#233;barquer. c'est une &#233;volution logique du produit. je pense qu'il n'est pas encore sorti pour des raisons techniques, comme par exemple la dur&#233;e des batteries plutot limit&#233;es en usage vid&#233;o.

Mais ce qui me g&#233;ne aussi, c'est que c'est quand meme la premi&#232;re fois que l'ipod n'est pas remplac&#233; par une nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration.

j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'apple s'endort. mais tant qu'ils vendront des ipods...

Et en ce qui concerne ta remarque sur archos : peut etre qu'ils ne se vendent pas bien, mais c'&#233;tait surement la meme chose pour les balladeurs &#224; DD avant le lancement de l'ipod.

Apple s'est faire de beaux produits, ergonimiques et simple d'utilisation. C'est aussi &#231;a le succ&#232;s de l'ipod. alors si demain apple sort un truc dans le genre d'un archos, mais &#224; leur sauce, il n'y a aucune raison que &#231;a ne cartonne pas.
Idem pour  l'iphone (meme si je ne crois pas vraiment) au vu du nombre incroyable de t&#233;l&#233;phone hybride mp3 qui sortent et surtout &#224; l'utilisation tr&#232;s r&#233;pendu de t&#233;l&#233;phone comme lecteur mp3 (les cartes 2Go pour t&#233;l&#233;phone coutent moins de 70euros...), on est en droit de se demander ce qu'attend apple !


----------



## ithymique (13 Septembre 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau mais en tenant option en lan&#231;ant itunes 7 on a le choix de la biblioth&#232;que (comme dans iphoto)

je viens de m'apercevoir que le disque dur externe apparaissait &#224; part ! itunes l'a confondu avec mon ipod parce que le ipod &#233;tait branch&#233; au cul du disque externe
donc mon disque dur appara&#238;t comme un ipod mais plus comme un disque dur sur le bureau !
sans doute &#224; cause du plantag&#233; r&#233;cent alors que je mettais &#224; jour le genre de plusieurs chansons
(confirm&#233

--> si apple pouvait s'occuper des probl&#232;mes de firewire sous tiger &#231;a serait pas mal aussi... tout le monde n'a pas un pc pour mettre &#224; jour le firmware de son pont oxford (ni le courage)
&#231;a commence &#224; m'&#233;nerver surtout apr&#232;s avoir chang&#233; le disque de mon powerbook g4 867 au bout de 4 ans

maintenant il faut r&#233;organiser sa biblioth&#232;que, cocher compil quand c'est une compil, etc. 

pour la prochaine MAJ le glisser-d&#233;poser d'images vers les pochettes en affichage albums group&#233;s &#231;a serait pas mal aussi

sinon on peut supposer que cet itunes 7 laisse entrevoir l'interface du nouveau finder


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

MacEnro a dit:


> Tu risques aussi d'avoir une mauvaise suprise le 31 septembre : lis le fichier Readme !!
> 
> Un indice...



Ah ça c'est carrément la haine ! :hein: 

Apple a détruit ce logiciel. En apparence, c'est la même chose, mais dans la pratique, ça n'a rien à voir : sur iTunes 7, les pochettes se chargent les unes après les autres, le défilement est 5 fois plus lent, il n'y a pas d'auto tracking, et surtout pas de plein écran. C'est nul.

Va falloir payer comme sous QuickTime pour avoir Cover Flow en plein écran ou quoi ? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, le coverflow sur un Titanium 867mhz, c'est comme front row. Faut oublier.



Le CoverFlow original marche à la perfection sur n'importe quel Mac. Il faut juste attendre quelques secondes au départ pour qu'il charge les textures, après tout roule ! Les pochettes défilent à fond, et c'est magnifique ! Sous iTunes 7 il n'y a même pas de défilement, et parcourir les pochettes à la main est extrêmement laborieux sous G4.

C'est quoi ce bazar, c'est juste pour nous faire acheter des nouvelles machines plus puissantes ou quoi ?!

Je connais le Mac depuis maintenant 3 ans et 1 mois, et je viens d'en avoir la confirmation : *y'a* (aussi) *des gros nuls chez Apple*.

_Nota bene_ : le premier qui ose me dire que je fais un flood, il n'a qu'à faire l'opération suivante dans la calculatrice de Mac OS X, et dans n'importe quel programme Cocoa :

6 / 5 * 6

Pour mémoire ça fait 7,2 et pas 7,1999999999999993    Et après ça ils nous rabattent les oreilles avec Core Data et touti quanti


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

euh, non, en fait rien :rateau:

EDIT : si, quand m&#234;me, je suis d'accord avec le fait que l'int&#233;gration de Cover Flow est faite &#224; la va-vite. M&#234;me le point de vue utilis&#233; (pile en face des pochettes) est moins confortables que dans le programme (un peu en vue plongeante sur les pochettes).

Dommage pour la d&#233;sactivation le 31 septembre, snif...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2006)

MacEnro a dit:


> Tu risques aussi d'avoir une mauvaise suprise le 31 septembre : lis le fichier Readme !!
> 
> Un indice...



Sauf que le 31 septembre ça n'existe pas...


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> _Nota bene_ : le premier qui ose me dire que je fais un flood, il n'a qu'à faire l'opération suivante dans la calculatrice de Mac OS X, et dans n'importe quel programme Cocoa :
> 
> 6 / 5 * 6
> 
> Pour mémoire ça fait 7,2 et pas 7,1999999999999993    Et après ça ils nous rabattent les oreilles avec Core Data et touti quanti






 

J'aime bien quand Pim s'énerve  J'aimerai bien voir ça en live :love:


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sauf que le 31 septembre ça n'existe pas...



 

Ah oui, c'est vrai :rateau:

Mais alors??!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> _Nota bene_ : le premier qui ose me dire que je fais un flood, il n'a qu'&#224; faire l'op&#233;ration suivante dans la calculatrice de Mac OS X, et dans n'importe quel programme Cocoa :
> 
> 6 / 5 * 6
> 
> Pour m&#233;moire &#231;a fait 7,2 et pas 7,1999999999999993    Et apr&#232;s &#231;a ils nous rabattent les oreilles avec Core Data et touti quanti


Comme chandler je viens de tester (widget calculette) et &#231;a fait aussi 7.2. Donc, tu floode 

Et sinon c'est bien gentil de s'&#233;nerver sur les fonctions disparues de Coverflow mais c'est quand m&#234;me bien mieux de l'avoir int&#233;gr&#233; dans iTunes que d'avoir &#224; se taper le lancement d'un autre logiciel &#224; chaque fois que tu veux une jolie interface, non ?

Bon sinon je suis content, je viens de voir dans les nouveaux champs un champ "Artiste de l'album". Je suis s&#251;r que c'est super (non s&#233;rieux) mais il va me falloir un peu de temps pour comprendre la diff&#233;rence avec "artiste". Par exemple deux morceaux avec le m&#234;me artiste mais des "artiste de l'album" diff&#233;rents seront affich&#233;s sous le m&#234;me artiste dans iTunes (mode liste), dans deux albums diff&#233;rents (mode liste group&#233;es par album et mode coverflow, dommage) mais dans le m&#234;me dossier dans le Finder (et &#231;a c'est bien :king.


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Et sinon c'est bien gentil de s'&#233;nerver sur les fonctions disparues de Coverflow mais c'est quand m&#234;me bien mieux de l'avoir int&#233;gr&#233; dans iTunes que d'avoir &#224; se taper le lancement d'un autre logiciel &#224; chaque fois que tu veux une jolie interface, non ?



Bah, dans la mesure o&#249; une fois que Cover Flow est lanc&#233;, toutes les op&#233;rations dans iTunes se font en tache de fond, je vois pas ce que &#231;a change. Quand j'utilise Cover Flow, je n'utilise qu'un seul programme, je ne touche pas &#224; iTunes qui fait sa popote derri&#232;re sans que je m'en occupe.

C'est simplement dommage que certaines fonctions n'aient pas &#233;t&#233; impl&#233;ment&#233;es (le plein &#233;cran, pour ne pas faire concurrence &#224; Front Row?), on peut toujours esp&#233;rer pour les prochaines M&#224;J.


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Comme chandler je viens de tester (widget calculette) et &#231;a fait aussi 7.2. Donc, tu floode
> 
> Et sinon c'est bien gentil de s'&#233;nerver sur les fonctions disparues de Coverflow mais c'est quand m&#234;me bien mieux de l'avoir int&#233;gr&#233; dans iTunes que d'avoir &#224; se taper le lancement d'un autre logiciel &#224; chaque fois que tu veux une jolie interface, non ?


D'autant plus que Cover Flow ne permettait pas ais&#233;ment la bascule entre une recherche par Artiste ou Album (iTunes permet m&#234;me plus) et il n'&#233;tait pas possible d'avoir les titres de l'album s&#233;lectionn&#233;. On retrouve la possibilit&#233; de frapper les premi&#232;res lettres et hop la s&#233;lection se d&#233;place (et sans avoir &#224; se placer dans le champ de recherche &#224; l'inverse de Cover Flow).

Enfin, c'est le chargement au lancement d'iTunes qui est long. L'affichage de toutes les pochettes &#233;tant ensuite fait, cela devient souple par la suite.

Je trouve cela plut&#244;t bien int&#233;gr&#233; 
Le retour du plein &#233;cran ? Oui, pourquoi pas.


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'aime bien quand Pim s'énerve  J'aimerai bien voir ça en live :love:








Là tu vois mieux ?

  

Heureusement que c'est une calculatrice avec une précision de 16 chiffres :affraid:  N'importe quelle calculatrice à 4 opérations fait ce calcul correctement.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve &#231;a quand-m&#234;me &#233;norme que la m&#234;me op&#233;ration ne donne pas le m&#234;me r&#233;sultat chez pim que chez chandler ou chez moi 

Sinon, c'est bien gentil iTunes 7 mais apr&#232;s quelques heures d'utilisation il me bouffe 160 Mo de RAM le sagouin. :hein:

[Edit]En fait d&#232;s le lancement il me prend 120 Mo de RAM :mouais:



Paski.pne a dit:


> Enfin, c'est le chargement au lancement d'iTunes qui est long. L'affichage de toutes les pochettes &#233;tant ensuite fait, cela devient souple par la suite.


Chez moi, certaines (un petit nombre seulement) des pochettes ne s'affichent que quand le d&#233;filement s'arr&#234;te


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Comme chandler je viens de tester (widget calculette) et &#231;a fait aussi 7.2. Donc, tu floode
> 
> Et sinon c'est bien gentil de s'&#233;nerver sur les fonctions disparues de Coverflow mais c'est quand m&#234;me bien mieux de l'avoir int&#233;gr&#233; dans iTunes que d'avoir &#224; se taper le lancement d'un autre logiciel &#224; chaque fois que tu veux une jolie interface, non ?
> 
> Bon sinon je suis content, je viens de voir dans les nouveaux champs un champ "Artiste de l'album". Je suis s&#251;r que c'est super (non s&#233;rieux) mais il va me falloir un peu de temps pour comprendre la diff&#233;rence avec "artiste". Par exemple deux morceaux avec le m&#234;me artiste mais des "artiste de l'album" diff&#233;rents seront affich&#233;s sous le m&#234;me artiste dans iTunes (mode liste), dans deux albums diff&#233;rents (mode liste group&#233;es par album et mode coverflow, dommage) mais dans le m&#234;me dossier dans le Finder (et &#231;a c'est bien :king.



Pim a raison pour la calculette ... mais enfin Pim ... tu fais quoi comme calculs n&#233;cessitant une pr&#233;cision &#224; 16 chiffres  Refait tes calculs d'incertitude pour revoir ton nombre de chiffres significatifs :love: 
je n'utilisais pas Cover Flow avant donc c'est une bonne surprise ... mais bonjour les tags mal faits.
Au passage je ne sais m&#234;me pas comment en supprime une illustration ... j'avais mis des images trop petites et je voudrais forcer un peu iTunes &#224; chercher en supprimant l'illustration.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Chez moi, certaines (un petit nombre seulement) des pochettes ne s'affichent que quand le défilement s'arrête



Chez moi aussi, c'est le temps de chargement des pochettes, je pense mais bon j'ai un G4 c'est peut être pour ça, ca rame


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Au passage je ne sais m&#234;me pas comment en supprime une illustration ... j'avais mis des images trop petites et je voudrais forcer un peu iTunes &#224; chercher en supprimant l'illustration.


Lire les informations > si tu as s&#233;lectionn&#233; un seul fichier tu vas dans l'onglet illustration et tu les supprime &#224; la main, si tu en as s&#233;lectionn&#233; plusieurs tu s&#233;lectionne simplement la case &#224; gauche du carr&#233; "Illustration" que tu laisse vide.

pour pim : alors en effet 1.2 * 6 &#231;a merde avec une pr&#233;cision de 16 mais la bonne nouvelle c'est que si tu descends la pr&#233;cision &#224; 15 &#231;a fonctionne (et honn&#234;tement pour une op&#233;ration comme &#231;a &#231;a suffit, d'ailleurs &#231;a se fait de t&#234;te &#231;a bordel ).


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> je trouve que la nouvelle icone d'itunes dans front row ça fait bizarre
> ya plus que du bleu
> avant un peu de vert ça donnait bien
> mais sinon vraiment satisfait de ce nouvel itunes


ça me fait pareil dans mon Dock... dommage...



Dark Templar a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça quand-même énorme que la même opération ne donne pas le même résultat chez pim que chez chandler ou chez moi


C'est normal, tu ne peux pas représenté tout les nombre sur 32 ou même 64 bit (y en a quand même beaucoup beaucoup plus sur 64 bit ).

Il suffit donc que ce ne soit pas les mêmes processeurs pour voir apparaitre une erreur de ce genre


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Chez moi, certaines (un petit nombre seulement) des pochettes ne s'affichent que quand le défilement s'arrête


À ce niveau-là c'est moins bien que Cover Flow, il faut être passé une première fois sur les pochettes pour qu'elles s'affichent. Ensuite seulement, quand on repasse dessus une nouvelle fois elles sont présentes. Mais bon, comme je ne quitte jamais iTunes et redémarre rarement mon Mac, ce défaut devient mineur .

260 Mo de RAM occupées chez moi  :love: :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Lire les informations > si tu as sélectionné un seul fichier tu vas dans l'onglet illustration et tu les supprime à la main, si tu en as sélectionné plusieurs tu sélectionne simplement la case à gauche du carré "Illustration" que tu laisse vide.


j'avais bien vu ça mais ce qui est étrange c'est que la case a coté d'illustration n'est pas cochée alors que l'album dispose d'une illustration ... je ne suis pas certain d'être très clair sur ce coup :mouais: 


Dark Templar a dit:


> pour pim : alors en effet 1.2 * 6 ça merde avec une précision de 16 mais la bonne nouvelle c'est que si tu descends la précision à 15 ça fonctionne (et honnêtement pour une opération comme ça ça suffit, d'ailleurs ça se fait de tête ça bordel ).


Pim c'est un auvergnat à la précision Suisse


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> 260 Mo de RAM occupées chez moi  :love: :rateau:



C'est énorme juste pour écouter de la musique, vaut mieux brancher son ipod sur des enceintes directement..... :rose:

Ca va peut être pousser Apple à baisser le prix de la ram :mouais:

Ben.............vous comprenez, M'sieur Jobs, avec itunes 7 maintenant qui consomment à mort....va falloir penser aux gens qui écoutent de la musique et en achetent sur le store, hein...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> 260 Mo de RAM occupées chez moi  :love: :rateau:


400 Mo après avoir fait défiler toute ma bibliothèque en mode coverflow, et ça ne descend plus en dessous de 192. :mouais:



chandler_jf a dit:


> j'avais bien vu ça mais ce qui est étrange c'est que la case a coté d'illustration n'est pas cochée alors que l'album dispose d'une illustration ... je ne suis pas certain d'être très clair sur ce coup :mouais:


C'est normal


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2006)

Ce qui me plait dans iTunes7 c'est qu'il ne bouffe pas 100% des ressouces proc' lors d'une M&#224;J des podcasts :afraid: comme sous la v6 

En revanche il y a quelques efforts &#224; faire sur la localisation 






Et puis il me manque le bouton de l'&#233;galiseur (il n'y a m&#234;me pas de raccourci  ), le bouton contextuel en haut &#224; droite &#233;tait une id&#233;e g&#233;niale (importer,graver, etc.).


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> C'est normal



je viens de comprendre YOUPI ... enfin sur ce coup c'est coché pour pas d'illustration et décoché pour avoir une illustration ... ça défi toute logique ce truc


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2006)

Autre truc g&#234;nant les chapitres des podcasts n'apparaissent plus que dans la barre de menu


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

Chez moi iTunes ne prend que 60Mo de m&#233;moire r&#233;elle (et 216Mo en VIRTUELLE).

une autre cou&#239;lle de iTunes 7 : si on r&#233;cup&#232;re l'image d'un album sur le web, on est obliger de s&#233;lectionner le(s) morceau(x) et de passer par pomme+i pour ajouter l'illustration. Il y a toujours le petit plus blanc dans  le rond vert quand on glisse l'image sur l'endroit ou on voit la pochette s'afficher mais &#231;a n'a aucun effet... 


chiant &#231;a !

EDIT :

&#231;a et aussi le bouton contextuelle qui dispara&#238;t, c'est n'importe quoi !
qu'il enl&#232;ve le truc pour les chapitre des podcast &#224; la limite il y a les raccourcis clavier, mais c'est quand m&#234;me assez mal foutu !

mais le probl&#232;me c'est que j'ai sans arr&#234;t l'impression que ma fen&#234;tre n'est pas au premier plan tellement elle est sombre et tellement il lui manque du bleu clair &#224; la Aqua...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> Chez moi iTunes ne prend que 60Mo de mémoire réelle (et 216Mo en VIRTUELLE).
> 
> une autre couïlle de iTunes 7 : si on récupère l'image d'un album sur le web, on est obliger de sélectionner le(s) morceau(x) et de passer par pomme+i pour ajouter l'illustration. Il y a toujours le petit plus blanc dans  le rond vert quand on glisse l'image sur l'endroit ou on voit la pochette s'afficher mais ça n'a aucun effet...
> 
> ...



J'avais ça dans la version précédente aussi.  Attention de ne pas additionner les illus sur les fichiers audio.


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> je viens de comprendre YOUPI ... enfin sur ce coup c'est coché pour pas d'illustration et décoché pour avoir une illustration ... ça défi toute logique ce truc


Non, c'est logique. Le fait d'être coché signifie que tu viens d'effectuer (ou que tu valides) une modification sur ce champ. Donc là, tu valides l'absence d'image en cochant. Regarde le reste des champs, ils ne sont pas cochés alors que tu y a des informations, mais si tu les modifies... Paf ! c'est coché.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'avais ça dans la version précédente aussi.  Attention de ne pas additionner les illus sur les fichiers audio.


Non ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, ma biblioth&#232;que est tr&#232;s bien maintenu 


m'enfin... avec le recul que j'ai maintenant, il est pas si positif que &#231;a le new iTunes...
je lui mettrais 7/10


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> m'enfin... avec le recul que j'ai maintenant, il est pas si positif que ça le new iTunes...
> je lui mettrais 7/10



Mouais, idem, je regrette un peu de m'être emballé en installant si vite cette version. Je retournerais bien à la v6, en attendant que la v7 gagne en maturité. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un lien vers la 6.0.5 pour Mac, je suis preneur, je ne l'ai trouvé que pour Windows.


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Mais c'est obligé d'avoir un compte sur l'itms pour afficher les pochettes des albums?




Pas pour afficher mais pour les obtenir 


StJohnPerse a dit:


> Oui



Faux :rateau: , par contre le lien de ta signature est bidon


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Mouais, idem, je regrette un peu de m'&#234;tre emball&#233; en installant si vite cette version. Je retournerais bien &#224; la v6, en attendant que la v7 gagne en maturit&#233;. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un lien vers la 6.0.5 pour Mac, je suis preneur, je ne l'ai trouv&#233; que pour Windows.


Un petit tour sur le site d'Apple : iTunes 6.0.5.

Sinon m&#234;me bug de l'ajout d'illustration qui ne marche plus en faisant glisser (comme je disais hier, vivement la 7.0.1 :mouais.


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Un petit tour sur le site d'Apple : iTunes 6.0.5.



Merci, en fait je suis tombé dessus peu de temps avant de rafraichir le topic 
Le problême c'est que apparemment c'est pas la version complète, mais une version update...
Je vais fouiller sur mes DVD d'installation.


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Sinon m&#234;me bug de l'ajout d'illustration qui ne marche plus en faisant glisser (comme je disais hier, vivement la 7.0.1 :mouais.


Ce bug est absent si on a s&#233;lectionn&#233; un seul morceau et non tout un album. Achtement pratique !!! :rateau: :love: 

Une mise &#224; jour, vite !!!


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai test&#233;. Il semble plut&#244;t que &#231;a ne concerne que les achats fait sur l'iTS. Par exemple si tu ach&#232;tes des morceaux depuis ton boulot, tu peux les envoyer sur ton iPod.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas vu de fonction permettant de synchroniser l'int&#233;gralit&#233; d'une biblioth&#232;que vers un autre Mac.



Vous vous cassez la t&#234;te pour rien 








L'Ipod peut aussi se comporter comme un DD externe.... donc vous glissez le dossier Itunes dans l'ipod, et vous pourrez le remettre sur un autre ordi :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

&#224; ce moment l&#224; faut avoir une biblioth&#232;que inferieur la moiti&#233; de la capacit&#233; de ton iPod...


vivement une nouvel version de YamiPod surtout !!! l'actuel ne marche plus avec le firmware 1.2...


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est &#233;norme juste pour &#233;couter de la musique, vaut mieux brancher son ipod sur des enceintes directement..... :rose:
> 
> Ca va peut &#234;tre pousser Apple &#224; baisser le prix de la ram :mouais:
> 
> Ben.............vous comprenez, M'sieur Jobs, avec itunes 7 maintenant qui consomment &#224; mort....va falloir penser aux gens qui &#233;coutent de la musique et en achetent sur le store, hein...



Entre Safari  et itunes, il ne me reste plus grand chose en ram-> &#231;a va parfois ramer sec  vive la MV :rateau:


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

Ca y'est, j'ai trouv&#233;, pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, iTunes V6.0.5 dispo ici (en revanche c'est tr&#232;s lent) :

http://www.download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/21731.shtml

Reste &#224; voir comment installer la v6... Je mets iTunes dans la corbeille, puis je r&#233;installe la v6 normalement? Aucun risque de conflit?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> (en revanche c'est tr&#232;s lent) :


600 ko/s c'est honn&#234;te je trouve 

Par contre le fichier est exactement le m&#234;me que sur le site d'Apple :rateau:



SupaPictave a dit:


> Reste &#224; voir comment installer la v6... Je mets iTunes dans la corbeille, puis je r&#233;installe la v6 normalement? Aucun risque de conflit?


Vire aussi les paquets correspondant &#224; iTunes dans /Library/Receipts, sinon il ne voudra rien installer puisqu'il saura que tu as une version plus r&#233;cente.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

dans les film ont ne peux plus choisir d'afficher juste les clip, juste les podcast, juste les film... dommage...

et on ne peut toujours pas naviguer par artistes > album > film dans l'ipod... c'est CHIANT


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Septembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Ca y'est, j'ai trouv&#233;, pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, iTunes V6.0.5 dispo ici (en revanche c'est tr&#232;s lent) :
> 
> http://www.download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/21731.shtml
> 
> Reste &#224; voir comment installer la v6... Je mets iTunes dans la corbeille, puis je r&#233;installe la v6 normalement? Aucun risque de conflit?


Il va te falloir &#233;carter les .pkg iTunes dans le dossier Receipts. Un &#339;il ICI.

Par contre, est-ce que les fichiers iTunes Library (DATA) et iTunes Music Library.xml seront compatibles ? Mais tu as de toute fa&#231;on une sauvegarde du fichier Library (DATA) effectu&#233;e de fa&#231;on automatique par iTunes dans le dossier du nom "Previous iTunes Libraries". Il te faudra peut-&#234;tre apr&#232;s la r&#233;-installation glisser ce fichier &#224; la place du nouveau pour retrouver tes donn&#233;es.


----------



## xao85 (13 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de télécharger à ma fac ce new itunes, j'ai pas eu encore le temps de l'utiliser je vous dirai ce que j'en pense plus tard. En tout cas le design j'aime bien! Sinon pour les ipods je sens que Bilou en garde un dans sa manche pour novembre alors ne nous précipitons pas!  (et 80Go ça déchire :love: mais ya toujours pas de blutooth !)


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

Donc qui va r&#233;installer itunes 6?


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Donc qui va r&#233;installer itunes 6?


j'ai dis beaucoup de mal d'iTunes 7, mais pas moi... il est quand m&#234;me pas mal ce iTunes !


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; itunes 6 et avec pacifist, j'ai ouvert le package et j'ai trouv&#233; l'ic&#244;ne de itunes v6, que j'ai mis a la place de la bleu... donc ceux qui veulent l'ic&#244;ne d'itunes V6 me fasse signe


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé itunes 6 et avec pacifist, j'ai ouvert le package et j'ai trouvé l'icône de itunes v6, que j'ai mis a la place de la bleu... donc ceux qui veulent l'icône d'itunes V6 me fasse signe


Plus simple et dans toutes les couleurs : iTunes Variations


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; itunes 6 et avec pacifist, j'ai ouvert le package et j'ai trouv&#233; l'ic&#244;ne de itunes v6, que j'ai mis a la place de la bleu... donc ceux qui veulent l'ic&#244;ne d'itunes V6 me fasse signe


pitain pas con &#231;a pas con &#231;a !!


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Plus simple et dans toutes les couleurs : iTunes Variations



J'aime les choses officiels  :rateau:  



truk2oof a dit:


> pitain pas con ça pas con ça !!


----------



## Warflo (13 Septembre 2006)

L'&#238;cone bleu, ce n'&#233;tait pas l'&#238;cone de iTunes 2 ?  
Au fait, le nano est plus fin: il a perdu 0.4 mm


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

En ouvrant le package d'itunes 6 je suis tombé sur cette icone:






Hors itunes ne lis pas les WMA


----------



## Warflo (13 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'iTunes lit les OGG ?
Car j'ai aussi trouvé une icone OGG.


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)




----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> L'&#238;cone bleu, ce n'&#233;tait pas l'&#238;cone de iTunes 2 ?


Ca me rapelle en effet quelque chose 

Y'avait le violet aussi avant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> En ouvrant le package d'itunes 6 je suis tombé sur cette icone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans doute en passant par flip4mac ? (m'étonnerait pas qu'Apple ait prévu le coup)


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3966622 a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute en passant par flip4mac ? (m'étonnerait pas qu'Apple ait prévu le coup)




Par contre les icones WMA et OGG ont disparus dans la version d'itunes 7, étrange non? :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Ca me rapelle en effet quelque chose
> 
> Y'avait le violet aussi avant


Un historique de chez Macteens:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Itunes transforme le wma en mp3  sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Itunes transforme le wma en mp3  sans probl&#232;me.


Uniquement dans sa version Windows, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui  d&#233;sol&#233;e j'ai pas pr&#233;cis&#233;. en effet car pour transformer, sur mac, des WMA qu'on me donnait, j'utilisais EasyWma . Le version 7 accepte peut etre ce format maintenant ?


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Uniquement dans sa version Windows, non ?





Oui et encore... les wma avec DRM non


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

ithymique a dit:


> je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau mais en tenant option en lan&#231;ant itunes 7 on a le choix de la biblioth&#232;que (comme dans iphoto)
> 
> je viens de m'apercevoir que le disque dur externe apparaissait &#224; part ! itunes l'a confondu avec mon ipod parce que le ipod &#233;tait branch&#233; au cul du disque externe
> donc mon disque dur appara&#238;t comme un ipod mais plus comme un disque dur sur le bureau !
> ...



Ca par contre c'est super ca permettra &#224; beaucoup d'entre nous de g&#233;rer une biblioth&#232;que sur disque amovible et une sur le disque du powerbook 
merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer ithymique



Dark Templar a dit:


> Bon sinon je suis content, je viens de voir dans les nouveaux champs un champ "Artiste de l'album". Je suis s&#251;r que c'est super (non s&#233;rieux) mais il va me falloir un peu de temps pour comprendre la diff&#233;rence avec "artiste". Par exemple deux morceaux avec le m&#234;me artiste mais des "artiste de l'album" diff&#233;rents seront affich&#233;s sous le m&#234;me artiste dans iTunes (mode liste), dans deux albums diff&#233;rents (mode liste group&#233;es par album et mode coverflow, dommage) mais dans le m&#234;me dossier dans le Finder (et &#231;a c'est bien :king.



le champ artiste de l'album te per met par exemple quant tu as comme moi le dernier album de ray charles (qui est en fait compos&#233; de duos) de ne pas le classer dans les compils, de n'avoir qu'un album et d'avoir quand m&#234;me tous les noms des chanteurs en duos avec ray dans le champ artiste
[img=http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4598/rayaf9.th.png]
edit une image pour voir (comment vous faites pour qu'elle aparaisse directement? )


----------



## Fondug (13 Septembre 2006)

Heeuu c'est moi ou y'a plus l'equalizer sur iTunes 7 ?? Enfin sans passer par les menus j'veux dire...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> le champ artiste de l'album te per met par exemple quant tu as comme moi le dernier album de ray charles (qui est en fait compos&#233; de duos) de ne pas le classer dans les compils, de n'avoir qu'un album et d'avoir quand m&#234;me tous les noms des chanteurs en duos avec ray dans le champ artiste


Oui mais c'est mal fichu : soit tu mets le m&#234;me artiste et les fichiers sont class&#233;s dans le m&#234;me dossier mais iTunes croit qu'il y a plusieurs albums, soit tu mets le m&#234;me artiste de l'album (ce qu'il faudrait faire) pour qu'iTunes affiche tout en un album mais dans ce cas il classe les morceaux dans les dossiers des artistes au lieu de les mettre tous au m&#234;me endroit. :mouais:
Un peu de logique parfois &#231;a ferait pas de mal.



Fondug a dit:


> Heeuu c'est moi ou y'a plus l'equalizer sur iTunes 7 ??


C'est toi  (menu pr&#233;sentation > afficher l'&#233;galiseur)


----------



## tyler_d (13 Septembre 2006)

je trouve que itunes7 fait vraiment d'énorme progrès quand à la gestion des vidéos :

avant, lorsque je regardais un podcast, si j'avancé ou bien agrandissait l'image, ça ramait un peu (systématiquement en avançant dans la vidéo)... (et pourtant j'ai un Pbook g4, 1,5Go de ram...)

mais maintenant, non seulement il y a une nouvelle interface (à la QT) dans la vidéo elle meme mais en plus tout est extremement fluide (et normal donc)

bravo les développeurs !


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Oui mais c'est mal fichu : soit tu mets le même artiste et les fichiers sont classés dans le même dossier mais iTunes croit qu'il y a plusieurs albums, soit tu mets le même artiste de l'album (ce qu'il faudrait faire) pour qu'iTunes affiche tout en un album mais dans ce cas il classe les morceaux dans les dossiers des artistes au lieu de les mettre tous au même endroit. :mouais:
> Un peu de logique parfois ça ferait pas de mal.



euh pas tout capté tu parles de quoi?


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> je trouve que itunes7 fait vraiment d'&#233;norme progr&#232;s quand &#224; la gestion des vid&#233;os :
> 
> avant, lorsque je regardais un podcast, si j'avanc&#233; ou bien agrandissait l'image, &#231;a ramait un peu (syst&#233;matiquement en avan&#231;ant dans la vid&#233;o)... (et pourtant j'ai un Pbook g4, 1,5Go de ram...)
> 
> ...





C'est clair que c'est mieux fait pour les vid&#233;os


----------



## Warflo (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai comme le sentiment que le look du new iTunes pourait être en partie celui du Leopard final


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> J'ai comme le sentiment que le look du new iTunes pourait être en partie celui du Leopard final




je plussoie


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> je plussoie



La fin d'aqua?:rateau:


----------



## Warflo (13 Septembre 2006)

L'évolution d'Aqua


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> L'&#233;volution d'Aqua&#8230;




Sombre? alors c'est pas terrible :rateau:  mais voyons ce que l'avenir nous r&#233;serve


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Il va finit par plaire ce nouvel Itunes alors, hein ???


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> La fin d'aqua?:rateau:


Non le risque déplorable que le style a venir ressemble à itunes 7:mouais:


----------



## Warflo (13 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Sombre? alors c'est pas terrible :rateau:  mais voyons ce que l'avenir nous r&#233;serve


Tout le monde sait que l'avenir est sombre et incertain :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> euh pas tout capt&#233; tu parles de quoi?


Bon on la refait 
Prenons un album comme le tien, de ray charles mais avec plein de monde en plus sur les morceaux. Je veux deux choses :

Qu'iTunes me l'affiche comme un seul album quand je suis en mode par album ou en mode Coverflow
Que tous les fichiers de l'album soient dans le m&#234;me dossier, &#224; savoir Musique/Ray charles/Genius Love Company
Pour le point 1, il faut que je choisisse "Ray charles" comme artiste de l'album, et que je remplisse les champs "artiste" diff&#233;remment pour chaque morceau comme tu l'as fait*
Pour le point 2, il faut que je choisisse "Ray charles" comme artiste pour tous les morceaux, ou que je classe l'album comme une compilation (et l&#224; on s'en sort plus)
Ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'en choisissant "Ray charles" pour "artiste de l'album", iTunes me classe tous les fichiers dans le dossier Ray Charles au lieu de cr&#233;er un dossier par artiste (et donc ici par piste).
Capito ? 




*Si par malheur j'ai un morceau de Ray charles et quelqu'un d'autre mais d'un autre album, alors l&#224; de toute fa&#231;on iTunes va me le mettre en plein milieu, voir photo d'&#233;cran (400 ko).


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Faut que tu cliques sur la colonne Album pour classer par album, non ?


----------



## Christpeople (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Faut que tu cliques sur la colonne Album pour classer par album, non ?



oui:rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

Ben oui........comprends pas le problème mais bon suis fatiguée :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Faut que tu cliques sur la colonne Album pour classer par album, non ?


Oui mais dans ce cas les diff&#233;rents albums d'un m&#234;me artiste sont dispatch&#233;s puisque class&#233;s par ordre alphab&#233;tique, donc &#231;a ne m'int&#233;resse pas des masses.



MamaCass a dit:


> Ben oui........comprends pas le probl&#232;me mais bon suis fatigu&#233;e :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


En r&#233;sum&#233; : je pensais que le mode du milieu (celui qui affiche les vignettes) permettait de regrouper les albums


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

ok donc tu veux un rangement par artiste (m&#234;me si y'a des duos, des trios....) et par album &#233;galement....;

Pour r&#233;m&#233;dier &#224; &#231;a, moi j'ai cr&#233;er des listes avec des dossiers par ordre alphab&#233;tiques, une liste par artiste et 26 dossiers de A &#224; Z


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bon on la refait
> Prenons un album comme le tien, de ray charles mais avec plein de monde en plus sur les morceaux. Je veux deux choses :
> 
> Qu'iTunes me l'affiche comme un seul album quand je suis en mode par album ou en mode Coverflow
> ...




dis... il y a une fonction : regrouper les titres sous un meme album ! au cas où tu n'aurait jamais lu le guide sur l'aide !


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Ca par contre c'est super ca permettra à beaucoup d'entre nous de gérer une bibliothèque sur disque amovible et une sur le disque du powerbook
> merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer ithymique



Ah yes, bien vu!!
Un des gros défauts d'iTunes selon moi qui s'envole. Finalement je vais peut-être garder la v7 installée


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour Windows Apple a inclus un module de mise à jour comme sur OSX


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> dis... il y a une fonction : regrouper les titres sous un meme album ! au cas où tu n'aurait jamais lu le guide sur l'aide !


Ca &#224; l'air int&#233;ressant, mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; :/
Tu tapes quoi dans l'aide ?


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

@ dark templar 
compris ... les ***** z'auraient pu y penser 

pour ton image c'est du au fait que ton classement est par artiste
si tu les classe par album no problem 
(c'est comme si tu les classe par titre tes albums se s&#233;parent en petits paquets)
ce n'est pas une erreur logiciel c'est un des imp&#233;ratifs de la flexibilit&#233; du classement
[mode mdr on] b'jour &#224; Zo&#233; [mode mdr off]


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> @ dark templar
> compris ... les ***** z'auraient pu y penser
> 
> pour ton image c'est du au fait que ton classement est par artiste
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai dit non ?


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> En résumé : je pensais que le mode du milieu (celui qui affiche les vignettes) permettait de regrouper les albums



Ben semblerait que pour cela tu doive utiliser l'explorateur (actuellement en bas près du bouton eject ) comme dans la version 6 et après tu puex lui demander de te présenter les vignettes par album 
où comme je le disais de faire ton classement sur la colonne album


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Ca à l'air intéressant, mais j'ai pas trouvé :/
> Tu tapes quoi dans l'aide ?



m'enfin c'est tres simple... 

quand tu importe une compilation par exemple !  

- tu l'importe, puis, une fois fini (enfin, tu peux le faire avant aussi !) tu selectionne tout les morceaux de ta compilation et : tu fais pomme+i : là tu as une fenetre et en bas à droite, une petite case : compilation !. tu coche et c'est reglé !


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> m'enfin c'est tres simple...
> 
> en bas à droite, une petite case : compilation !. tu coche et c'est reglé !



oui mais dans le cas que nous montre D T ce n'est pas une compil mais un album d'un artiste avec un featuring sur 1 morceau 

tu veux le classer dans compilation? et en plus vu la colonne sur laquelle st faite le tri (artiste ) ca ne change en rien le fait que le morceau avec le featuring se trouve plus bas


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais je fais une diff&#233;rence entre une compilation (genre B.O. de film &#231;a &#231;a va &#234;tre class&#233; dans le dossier compilations) et un album d'un artiste mais qui invite quelques autres personnes (&#231;a pour moi &#231;a reste l'album d'UN artiste, et &#231;a doit se classer dans le dossier de l'artiste).
Mais bon c'est pas grave, de toute fa&#231;on je ne pense pas que j'utiliserai le mode d'affichage par vignette.

[Edit]Oui, voil&#224;, comme il dit le monsieur au dessus


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Oui mais je fais une différence entre une compilation (genre B.O. de film ça ça va être classé dans le dossier compilations) et un album d'un artiste mais qui invite quelques autres personnes (ça pour moi ça reste l'album d'UN artiste, et ça doit se classer dans le dossier de l'artiste).
> Mais bon c'est pas grave, de toute façon je ne pense pas que j'utiliserai le mode d'affichage par vignette.
> 
> [Edit]Oui, voilà, comme il dit le monsieur au dessus



dsl si je ne te quote pas Two,

oui effectivemnt, c'est penible cette situation. moi je le fout quand meme en compilation parce que ça me ferai chier de le voir s'eparpiller partout !  :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2006)

Salut !!

Parmi les nouveaut&#233;s, il y a la possibilit&#233; de rechercher une chanson dans l'iPod, en entrant les premi&#232;res lettres de la chanson, ou de l'auteur... Cela est-il possible QUE sur les nouveaux iPod pr&#233;sent&#233;s hier ou cela marche aussi sur les iPod vid&#233;o actuel (enfin, lmaintenant, les anciens...) ????

 A priori, cela devrait marcher sur tous les iPod, puisque c'est une mise &#224; jour software et non pas mat&#233;riel...

Julien


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> Parmi les nouveautés, il y a la possibilité de rechercher une chanson dans l'iPod, en entrant les premières lettres de la chanson, ou de l'auteur... Cela est-il possible QUE sur les nouveaux iPod présentés hier ou cela marche aussi sur les iPod vidéo actuel (enfin, lmaintenant, les anciens...) ????
> 
> ...




oui c'est ce que j'ai compris. tu vas juste à avoir a mettre à jour le logiciel de ton Ipod. par contre tu ne gagnera pas ni l'autonomie annoncée, ni la luminosité !  



sinon... pour revenir à nos moutons. parmis les nouveautés, parce que ça m'embetait d'avoir un peu repondu à coté  

alors dans les options de presentations : barre de menu : presentation : option de presentation !

- il y a parmis la foulitude de nouveauté, une rubrique, appelé : Artiste de l'album. ce qui doit resoudre tout simplement, le probleme que l'on avait ! non !?


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a commence &#224; me les casser se nouveau iTiunes, finalement je vais revenir &#224; le version 6...

j'ai plusieurs morceaux qui s'arr&#234;te myst&#233;rieusement vers la moiti&#233; de la chanson... ensuite &#231;a passe au suivant, et sur l'ipod &#231;a le fait plant&#233; pendant 10 seconde puis il passe &#224; la chanson d'apr&#232;s, c'est super lourd !!!!!   

quelqu'un d'autre &#224; ce bug ??


      Apple (ni personne d'autre) ne devrait sortir une appli aussi bugg&#233; !!! c'est vraiment casse-cou&#239;lle ce bug l&#224;


----------



## SupaPictave (13 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> j'ai plusieurs morceaux qui s'arrête mystérieusement vers la moitié de la chanson... ensuite ça passe au suivant, et sur l'ipod ça le fait planté pendant 10 seconde puis il passe à la chanson d'après, c'est super lourd !!!!!



Ca me l'a déjà fait avec iTunes 6, en revanche sur tout mes morceaux (environ 3000) je n'en ai eu qu'un seul touché par ce problême.
Je ne sais vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir. J'ai réglé le problême en remplaçant le morceau sur mon disque dur par celui que j'avais sur mon baladeur.

Au pire, essaye de reconstruire ta bibliothèque. Sinon tente de remplacer les morceaux concernés par une sauvegarde, si tu as une sauvegarde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;cherg&#233; et install&#233; le bastringue (par Mise &#224; jour de logiciels). Premi&#232;re impression sur iTunes 7 : c'est tr&#232;s joli. Mais je sens que je vais devoir chercher un peu pour certains trucs (&#231;a a pas mal chang&#233.


----------



## FloMac (13 Septembre 2006)

pas trop lourd ? 

j'h&#233;site avec ma "petite" conf !

mais j'ai tres envie notamment pour coverflow qui ne fonctionnait pas sous panther

&#224; ce propos au cas ou, apres l'installation de la v.7 comment faire pour revenir a la V.6.0.5 glisser deposer ou r&#233;install depuis le Pkg ? y' a une manip niveau library itunes ?

Merci


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

Tout d'abord, un grand merci &#224; Dark Templar, qui m'a aid&#233; &#224; obtenir une calculatrice avec la pr&#233;cision d'une horloge suisse 

Ensuite, pour discuter des go&#251;ts et des couleurs, avec la disparition du th&#232;me Aqua on a de plus en plus l'impression d'&#234;tre sous Linux. Cela ne me g&#234;ne pas, je veux bien laisse le loisir &#224; Steve Jobs de changer le papier peint de temps en temps, l'essentiel c'est que les murs soient solides ! 

Sinon j'ai une chose &#233;trange, si je lis une chanson apr&#232;s une vid&#233;o, il me laisse la "fen&#234;tre s&#233;par&#233;e" de lecture vid&#233;o ouverte, mais il me mets dedans la pochette de l'album. 7.0.1 ?


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> oui c'est ce que j'ai compris. tu vas juste à avoir a mettre à jour le logiciel de ton Ipod. par contre tu ne gagnera pas ni l'autonomie annoncée, ni la luminosité !



Ben j'ai bien fait la mise à jour iTunes, et celle de QuickTime. Mais je ne sais pas ou il yest ce nouveau iPod Updater ??   Peut-être que ça me l'a téléchargé lorsque j'ai branché mon iPod... mais ça m'étonnerait, puisque je ne peut pas faire la recherche sur l'iPod... sur le site d'Apple, l'iPod Updater est encore celui du mois de juin.... :hein: 

 

Julien


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> à ce propos au cas ou, apres l'installation de la v.7 comment faire pour revenir a la V.6.0.5 glisser deposer ou réinstall depuis le Pkg ? y' a une manip niveau library itunes ?



On en parle 10 posts ci-dessus   C'est possible mais pas évident.


----------



## Max London (13 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Oui mais je fais une diff&#233;rence entre une compilation (genre B.O. de film &#231;a &#231;a va &#234;tre class&#233; dans le dossier compilations) et un album d'un artiste mais qui invite quelques autres personnes (&#231;a pour moi &#231;a reste l'album d'UN artiste, et &#231;a doit se classer dans le dossier de l'artiste).
> Mais bon c'est pas grave, de toute fa&#231;on je ne pense pas que j'utiliserai le mode d'affichage par vignette.
> 
> [Edit]Oui, voil&#224;, comme il dit le monsieur au dessus



Oh, quand moi j'ai un morceau avec des invit&#233;s, au lieu d'avoir:
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe, titre: "Les Rues de St Paul"
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe & JC001, titre: "Herbeman Skank"
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe & UK Apache, titre: "No Escape"

Je change et cela donne:
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe, titre: "Les Rues de St Paul"
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe, titre: "Herbeman Skank *(Feat. JC001)*"
Artiste: Le Peuple de l'Herbe, titre: "No Escape *(Feat. UK Apache)*"

Enfin je sais pas si c'est &#231;a que tu voulais dire, mais moi cela permet de ne pas disperser mes Artistes et mes Albums, et surtout de ne pas avoir des dizaines de "Peuple de l'Herbe" diff&#233;rents...


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2006)

La version Cover Flow est plus lente que CoverFlow (avant int&#233;gration par Apple).
La raison en est assez &#233;vidente (trop pour qu'un journaliste la remarque) : CoverFlow occupait une place m&#233;moire consid&#233;rable, bien plus que Cover Flow, qui ne fait que charger &#224; la demande les images du cache. Bref : il faut une machine rapide pour que cela ne se voie pas. C'est le prix pour ne pas utiliser trop de RAM. Gageons qu'un patch acc&#233;l&#233;rateur viendra sous quinzaine/un mois. Au pire &#224; No&#235;l avec l'iPod Video.

[Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents]

Ma petite opinion sur hier soir : bien entendu, il est d&#233;cevant d'avoir un iPod quasi-inchang&#233;, pas de gadget _hype_ genre iPhone, que les films soient pour les US seuls etc. (d'ailleurs c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s americano-am&#233;ricain, comme _keynote_).
Mais ... c'est pas si mal :
- la gestion des iPods est consid&#233;rablement assouplie et &#231;a, c'est une bonne nouvelle
- d'autant que la souplesse s'applique _aussi_ aux films
- on est ma&#238;tre de ses films achet&#233;s, sans avoir besoin, pour les voir, qu'Internet soit actif (genre en voyage, sur MB ou iPod)
Donc : Apple, &#224; mon avis, prend la main sur le sujet par la qualit&#233; de sa prestation aux consommateurs. _*Si*_ cela d&#233;marre pas mal, Sony et d'autres vont y aller pour se faire du bl&#233; et ne pas louper le coche, comme pour iTMS. Bref, &#231;a peut marcher.
D'autant qu'il faut &#234;tre r&#233;aliste : certes, on regardera volontiers une s&#233;rie ou un film sur son iPod 16/9 mais, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, on le fera plut&#244;t chez soi sur &#233;cran d'ordinateur ou TV.
Donc : l'iPod  Video 16/9 n'est pas une absolue n&#233;cessit&#233; pour l'instant. Ce qui compte c'est l'offre et la souplesse d'utilisation.

Un autre petit point : le Nano 2G est classique et joli [il remplacera bien mon iPod Mini qu'un saligaud m'a chour&#233;]. Le Shuffle est (un peu) inutile mais (assez) g&#233;nial dans la conception. iTunes est pas mal : le classement par album et Cover Flow sont bien pratiques (ma AAC-th&#232;que est un peu charg&#233;e).

Un dernier petit point : cette keynote est particuli&#232;re. C'est une keynote de positionnement et SJ l'a r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; explicitement trois fois : il a voulu montrer o&#249; allait Apple. Juste 4 jours apr&#232;s Amazon (tiens : Amazon &#233;tait cit&#233; &#224; un moment  ), comme par hasard ... Il s'agissait moins de _produits_ que de _strat&#233;gie_ g&#233;n&#233;rale.
D'o&#249; la d&#233;mo du produit non fini (iTV). C'&#233;tait vraiment clair.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

Quant au Zune de Microsoft, dont certains redoutent qu'il taille des croupières à l'iPod, on ne peut pas dire à première vue qu'il casse 3 pattes à un canard (et je sais de quoi je parle ). Et 100 euros de plus que l'iPod équivalent, juste pour le wi-fi, dont on peut douter de l'utilité réelle (il ne servirait a priori qu'à faire des échanges entre baladeurs), c'est bien cher payer. Bien entendu tout cela demande confirmation. Mais il n'y a pas pour l'heure péril en la demeure pour Apple.


----------



## Lorhkan (13 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> La version Cover Flow est plus lente que CoverFlow (avant intégration par Apple).
> La raison en est assez évidente (trop pour qu'un journaliste la remarque) : CoverFlow occupait une place mémoire considérable, bien plus que Cover Flow, qui ne fait que charger à la demande les images du cache. Bref : il faut une machine rapide pour que cela ne se voie pas. C'est le prix pour ne pas utiliser trop de RAM. Gageons qu'un patch accélérateur viendra sous quinzaine/un mois. Au pire à Noël avec l'iPod Video.
> 
> [Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts précédents]
> ...


C'est intéressant ce que tu dis à propos de Coverflow, mais j'ai fait une petite vérification, et chez moi Coverflow ne consomme "que 155 Mo", tout le temps (même en regardant toutes les pochettes).
Or, maintenant, en regardant une fois toutes les pochettes, je me retrouve avec un iTunes qui consomme 355 Mo ! Et iTunes 6 ne consommait pas 200 Mo à lui tout seul, donc j'ai comme l'impression que le Coverflow intégré à iTunes consomme plus que l'original (et il réagit plus lentement, certaines jaquettes mettent du temps à s'afficher, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec l'original. En revanche le scrolling est plus fluide dans iTunes 7).

Enfin bref, incroyable mais c'est iTunes qui va me faire acheter une nouvelle barrette de RAM ! :rateau: 

Pour le reste, je suis bien d'accord avec toi !


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour les featurings, il suffit de mettre le nom de l'artiste principal dans "Artiste de l'ablum"


Pour la mise &#224; jour iPod il faut aller dans le menu "iTunes"->"Rechercher les mises &#224; jours"

PS: Mon iPod 5G de d&#233;cembre 2005 n'a pas l'air d'avoir pris en compte la M&#224;J 1.2 iPod  : Je n'arrive pas &#224; transferer Pac Man et la fonction "recherche" sur l'iPod n'est pas pr&#233;sente, j'ai envoy&#233; un message &#224; Apple je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## FloMac (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> On en parle 10 posts ci-dessus   C'est possible mais pas &#233;vident.



OK Merci&#8230;


----------



## macarel (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je rêve, ou le bouton "equalizer" a disparu?  dans le "nouveau" iTunes:rose: :rose:


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben j'ai bien fait la mise à jour iTunes, et celle de QuickTime. Mais je ne sais pas ou il yest ce nouveau iPod Updater ??   Peut-être que ça me l'a téléchargé lorsque j'ai branché mon iPod... mais ça m'étonnerait, puisque je ne peut pas faire la recherche sur l'iPod... sur le site d'Apple, l'iPod Updater est encore celui du mois de juin.... :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> Julien




ah.. c"'est bien dommage alors


----------



## takamac (13 Septembre 2006)

Lorhkan a dit:


> C'est intéressant ce que tu dis à propos de Coverflow, mais j'ai fait une petite vérification, et chez moi Coverflow ne consomme "que 155 Mo", tout le temps (même en regardant toutes les pochettes).
> Or, maintenant, en regardant une fois toutes les pochettes, je me retrouve avec un iTunes qui consomme 355 Mo ! Et iTunes 6 ne consommait pas 200 Mo à lui tout seul, donc j'ai comme l'impression que le Coverflow intégré à iTunes consomme plus que l'original (et il réagit plus lentement, certaines jaquettes mettent du temps à s'afficher, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec l'original. En revanche le scrolling est plus fluide dans iTunes 7).
> 
> Enfin bref, incroyable mais c'est iTunes qui va me faire acheter une nouvelle barrette de RAM ! :rateau:
> ...



Perso, j'ai pas trop d'albums, mais après avoir joué avec CoverFlow (intégré à itunes), itunes prend moins de 50 Mo en mémoire réelle. C'est pas rien, mais c'est pas les 350 de certains ! :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Septembre 2006)

takamac a dit:


> Perso, j'ai pas trop d'albums, mais apr&#232;s avoir jou&#233; avec CoverFlow (int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; itunes), itunes prend moins de 50 Mo en m&#233;moire r&#233;elle. C'est pas rien, mais c'est pas les 350 de certains ! :mouais:


385 Mo chez moi  (en jouant bien  )


----------



## Marvin_R (13 Septembre 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Pour la mise à jour iPod il faut aller dans le menu "iTunes"->"Rechercher les mises à jours"
> 
> PS: Mon iPod 5G de décembre 2005 n'a pas l'air d'avoir pris en compte la MàJ 1.2 iPod  : Je n'arrive pas à transferer Pac Man et la fonction "recherche" sur l'iPod n'est pas présente, j'ai envoyé un message à Apple je vous tiendrai au courant.




Tiens, chez moi, lorsque j'ai connecté mon iPod, iTunes m'a dit qu'une mise à jour était disponible, il l'a téléchargé et installé. finger in the nose. 

Maintenant, sur mon iPod, lorsque je scrolle par artistes rapidement, la lettre apparaît bien sur fond noir (vers S ou T, à la fin donc)... Mais aucune trace de la recherche chez moi non plus.

Quelques "plus" : présence d'un réglage de la luminosité (il me semble qu'il y était avant), réglage du volume maximal, et surtout lors de la lecture d'une vidéo et quand on appuie sur le bouton central : on voit l'avancement dans la vidéo ET l'état de la batterie. Ca c'est très bien.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; de regarder la vid&#233;o de la keynote, mais le son est horriblement faible, on n'entend quasiment rien, m&#234;me avec les r&#233;glages pouss&#233;s au max.

Chez vous aussi ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai essayé de regarder la vidéo de la keynote, mais le son est horriblement faible, on n'entend quasiment rien, même avec les réglages poussés au max.
> 
> Chez vous aussi ?



yep


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2006)

L'iPod se bonifie sans r&#233;volution. Ce n'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre pas la peine de lui donner l'appelation 6G, c'est une sorte de 5G bonifi&#233;. &#192; la base j'aime pas le design de cet iPod 5G - mais les go&#251;ts et les couleurs :hein:

Parfois je me dis que les anciens iPod, avec leurs petits &#233;crans monochromes, pourraient durer 48 heures en lecture avec ces nouvelles batterie. Par exemple, je trouve l'iPod 3G tellement bien, que je regrette que Apple ne continue pas &#224; le vendre, disons pour 100 &#8364; moins chers que les autres. Je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a ferait le bonheur de beaucoup de m&#233;lomanes.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> L'iPod se bonifie sans révolution. Ce n'était peut être pas la peine de lui donner l'appelation 6G, c'est une sorte de 5G bonifié. À la base j'aime pas le design de cet iPod 5G - mais les goûts et les couleurs :hein:
> 
> Parfois je me dis que les anciens iPod, avec leurs petits écrans monochromes, pourraient durer 48 heures en lecture avec ces nouvelles batterie. Par exemple, je trouve l'iPod 3G tellement bien, que je regrette que Apple ne continue pas à le vendre, disons pour 100  moins chers que les autres. Je suis sûr que ça ferait le bonheur de beaucoup de mélomanes.



j'ai eu un ipod 3G ,je l'ai vendu a cause de la batterie qui durait 6h30 quand tout allait bien !
mon 4 G tiens bc mieux ,le double ...

mais c'est vrai que ces touches tactiles CT sympa...

bon la mollette cliquable c'est pas mal aussi ,c'est différent disons


----------



## superseb (13 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> yep



non, ça marchait tres bien ! moi (qui me le suis tapé à 2h du mat'  )


----------



## elfanor (13 Septembre 2006)

idem ca marche bien


----------



## SirDeck (13 Septembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je rêve, ou le bouton "equalizer" a disparu?  dans le "nouveau" iTunes:rose: :rose:



C'est une des améliorations de la version : un grand coup de balais sur tous les petits pustules qui étaient venus encombrer -> retour à la concision du début. Pour les commandes utilisées rarement ou par peu de personnes, c'est dans la barre de menus que ça se passe.

Si vous voulez voir à quoi ressemble une interface sans barre de menus allez voir le pack office sous Vista. Le cockpit du concorde n'est pas mort


----------



## vg93179 (14 Septembre 2006)

le bouton graver type mise &#224; feu &#224; disparu aussi... dommage j'aimais bien


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)

De retour de l'AppleExpo.
Les nouveaux Nano sont sympas, des MiniNano en fait. 
Mon iPod 15 Go m'ayant l&#226;chement l&#226;ch&#233;, j'ai command&#233; un 80 Go pour le remplacer et shuffle parce que...j'en avais envie.  
Le shuffle me semble vraiment g&#233;nial et &#224; un prix tr&#232;s tr&#232;s sympa.
Bref, je suis content des annonces, la r&#233;volution sera pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> De retour de l'AppleExpo.
> Les nouveaux Nano sont sympas, des MiniNano en fait.
> Mon iPod 15 Go m'ayant lâchement lâché, j'ai commandé un 80 Go pour le remplacer et shuffle parce que...j'en avais envie.
> Le shuffle me semble vraiment génial et à un prix très très sympa.
> Bref, je suis content des annonces, la révolution sera pour la prochaine fois.



Tiens, un qui est content des annonces de mardi soir. Vite ! Qu'on le mette à l'abri : c'est une espèce menacée ces derniers jours !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai essayé de regarder la vidéo de la keynote, mais le son est horriblement faible, on n'entend quasiment rien, même avec les réglages poussés au max.
> 
> Chez vous aussi ?



Au casque, ça passe beaucoup mieux. 



pim a dit:


> L'iPod se bonifie sans révolution. Ce n'était peut être pas la peine de lui donner l'appelation 6G, c'est une sorte de 5G bonifié. À la base j'aime pas le design de cet iPod 5G - mais les goûts et les couleurs :hein:
> 
> Parfois je me dis que les anciens iPod, avec leurs petits écrans monochromes, pourraient durer 48 heures en lecture avec ces nouvelles batterie. Par exemple, je trouve l'iPod 3G tellement bien, que je regrette que Apple ne continue pas à le vendre, disons pour 100  moins chers que les autres. Je suis sûr que ça ferait le bonheur de beaucoup de mélomanes.



Le 3 G, avec les 4 boutons commandes au-dessus était une daube. J'ai adoré le 2G, mon premier iPod qui m'a lâchement lâché ( Foguenne) il y a 3 mois... 




Foguenne a dit:


> De retour de l'AppleExpo.
> Les nouveaux Nano sont sympas, des MiniNano en fait.
> Mon iPod 15 Go m'ayant lâchement lâché, j'ai commandé un 80 Go pour le remplacer et shuffle parce que...j'en avais envie.
> Le shuffle me semble vraiment génial et à un prix très très sympa.
> Bref, je suis content des annonces, la révolution sera pour la prochaine fois.



Alors, du coup, j'ai prix un nano 4Go. Magnifique, et collector maintenant. Et le Shuffle de ma femme que je pique... assez souvent. Non, vraiment pas mal ce nouveau shuffle, j'ai moi aussi des envies qui poussent. 
iTunes7? il bouffe un peu trop de CPU avec coverflow... dommage.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au casque, &#231;a passe beaucoup mieux.


Tu penses bien que j'ai essay&#233; d'&#233;couter la keynote au casque. Je trouve que c'est encore pire.

Bon, OK, je n'ai essay&#233; que sur le MacBook, mais m&#234;me au casque, c'est faible.
J'essayerai sur mon iMac ce soir en poussant le son &#224; fond.

Mais quand m&#234;me, &#231;a la fout mal pour Apple, qui pourtant est en train de se sp&#233;cialiser dans la diffusion de contenu audio/vid&#233;o, de ne pas &#234;tre capable d'encoder une vid&#233;o avec un niveau sonore d&#233;cent (on le voit aux vu-m&#232;tres dans la fen&#234;tre quicktime, qui bougent &#224; peine).

Les journalistes vont appr&#233;cier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu penses bien que j'ai essayé d'écouter la keynote au casque. Je trouve que c'est encore pire.
> 
> Bon, OK, je n'ai essayé que sur le MacBook, mais même au casque, c'est faible.
> J'essayerai sur mon iMac ce soir en poussant le son à fond.
> ...



Moi, j'ai été obligé de monter le son à fond sur mon iMac pour pouvoir entendre correctement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a passe tr&#232;s bien chez moi, ceci dit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon, il y a quand même eu une nouveauté lors de ce keynote dont personne n'a parlé. Steve a remplacé son tee-shirt noir par une chemise (noire elle aussi !).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Je dirais m&#234;me que &#231;a passe beaucoup mieux que les vid&#233;os du site de mediterraneo...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de voir l'option "instant search" des nouveaux ipods... j'ai l'impression qu'on y a pas le droit avec les "anciens" (nano1 et 5G). Quelqu'un pour confirmer?


----------



## Lizandre (14 Septembre 2006)

Avez vous lanc&#233; les animations dans iTunes nouvelle version ? Je trouve qu'elles sont plus fluides maintenant sur mon PowerBook G4 1,5 ghz. Plus d'effondrement du nombre d'ips lors des transitions entre animations par exemple.

Il y a du avoir une s&#233;rieuse optimisation du code, je pense.


----------



## Christpeople (14 Septembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Avez vous lanc&#233; les animations dans iTunes nouvelle version ? Je trouve qu'elles sont plus fluides maintenant sur mon PowerBook G4 1,5 ghz. Plus d'effondrement du nombre d'ips lors des transitions entre animations par exemple.
> 
> Il y a du avoir une s&#233;rieuse optimisation du code, je pense.



Peut etre pour les animations mais pour les importations de CD la vistesse s'en trouve reduite:mouais:  je suis passer d' une moyenne de 12,5 a une vistesse comprise entre 5 et 9!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

salut!
après utilistaion de itunes 7.0, je le trouve fort sympatique mais il a un certain nombre de défauts:
-plus de boutons en bas pour passer en plein écran ou afficher les animations
-mange bcp plus de ressources avec coverflows (mais moi qui connaissait pas ce truc je trouve ça super :love: )
-les clips ne sont plus dans les vidéos ce que je trouvais bcp plus pratique
Par contre l'intégration de l'ipod est génial, le rendu estétique est super sympa et les nouvelles fonctions apporte du plus.  

Je n'ai pas trouvé la mise à jour de l'ipod 1.2, je suis toujours en 1.1.2 et mon logiciel de mise à jour de l'odri ne l'a pas non plus trouver... si quelqu'un à un lien. Merci!


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

moi j'utilise mon ipod en format windows car j'en ai besoin pour &#233;changer des fichiers de mac &#224; pc
j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la derni&#232;re vrsion d'itunes pour xp sur le site d'apple et il m'a install&#233; la version 1.2 du logiciel ipod
par contre je n'ai pas test&#233; sur mac os x
mais je n'ai qu'un ipod photo 60go (4g donc) et je pense que cette fonction recherche n'est pr&#233;sente que sur les derniers non ?

edit: c'est m&#234;me la version 1.2.1


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2006)

Question diffusion de keynote, je n'ai mis le son de mon PB qu'au deuxi&#232;me cran (&#233;coute avec &#233;couteurs iPod).

Quant &#224; l'iPod 3G (que j'ai achet&#233; pas cher sur le refurb  ) je trouve bien pratique ses boutons (la molette de mon iPod Mini &#233;tait moins pratique) et le r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage rouge.


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

moi j'adore vraiment mon ipod photo
la molette est vachement pratique
son seul défaut est qu'il est un peu épaix, enfin c'est logic c'est un 60go 
sinon moi j'attends le vrai ipod vidéo avant de changer (avec un bel écran large et pq pas le bluetooth mais ça c'est pas grave si il y a pas, c'est du bonus )
mais en attendant je vais peut-être craquer pour un suffle
il a l'air vachement pratique pour la course à pied avec son clip ceinture
et c'est vrai qu'il coûte vraiment pas cher


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Question diffusion de keynote, je n'ai mis le son de mon PB qu'au deuxième cran (écoute avec écouteurs iPod).


Si je lance iTunes à fond pour comparer avec la keynote, iTunes est 10 fois plus fort que la keynote.
Ça veut bien dire qu'objectivement, le volume sonore de la keynote est mal étalonné.

Après, si on écoute au casque avec certains types d'écouteurs, je veux bien croire que le volume soit suffisant, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait être condamné à écouter une keynote au casque.

Désolé d'insister là dessus, mais ce genre de "petit" détail m'exaspère. Le plus mauvais stagiaire ingénieur du son aurait sans doute fait mieux que ça. :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si je lance iTunes à fond pour comparer avec la keynote, iTunes est 10 fois plus fort que la keynote.
> Ça veut bien dire qu'objectivement, le volume sonore de la keynote est mal étalonné.
> 
> Après, si on écoute au casque avec certains types d'écouteurs, je veux bien croire que le volume soit suffisant, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait être condamné à écouter une keynote au casque.
> ...


&#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a, un probl&#232;me &#224; la prise de son. Il  y a un gros d&#233;calage entre le son des d&#233;mos de Steve et son micro.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'option "instant search" des nouveaux ipods... j'ai l'impression qu'on y a pas le droit avec les "anciens" (nano1 et 5G). Quelqu'un pour confirmer?


Personne?


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

Vous aviez vu l'apparition d'un nouveau dossier dans iTunes nommé "Album Artwork" ?


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Vous aviez vu l'apparition d'un nouveau dossier dans iTunes nommé "Album Artwork" ?


Ouaip, et ça correspond au cache de CoverFlow. Le hic, c'est que que tu as deux sections, une locale (pour les pochettes déjà intégrées aux mp3) et une autre Download (pour les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes). Si tu écartes ce dossier, les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes disparaissent, il faut reprendre le téléchargement. Cela laisse supposer que les pochettes downloadées ne sont pas intégrées au fichier mp3. Une énorme connerie (si vous me permettez l'expression) 

Il va falloir les copier et les intégrer manuellement au fichier pour les y intégrer de façon définitive :rateau:


----------



## Lorhkan (14 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ouaip, et ça correspond au cache de CoverFlow. Le hic, c'est que que tu as deux sections, une locale (pour les pochettes déjà intégrées aux mp3) et une autre Download (pour les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes). Si tu écartes ce dossier, les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes disparaissent, il faut reprendre le téléchargement. Cela laisse supposer que les pochettes downloadées ne sont pas intégrées au fichier mp3. Une énorme connerie (si vous me permettez l'expression)
> 
> Il va falloir les copier et les intégrer manuellement au fichier pour les y intégrer de façon définitive :rateau:


Et est ce qu'il y a moyen de savoir quelles pochettes ont été téléchargées ? Dans le dossier Download je n'ai qu'un fichier .itc, pas trè paralnt... Parce que j'aimerais que TOUS mes MP3 soient correctement taggués (avec l'illustration)...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'option "instant search" des nouveaux ipods... j'ai l'impression qu'on y a pas le droit avec les "anciens" (nano1 et 5G). Quelqu'un pour confirmer?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Personne?



Personne.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ouaip, et ça correspond au cache de CoverFlow. Le hic, c'est que que tu as deux sections, une locale (pour les pochettes déjà intégrées aux mp3) et une autre Download (pour les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes). Si tu écartes ce dossier, les pochettes téléchargées depuis iTunes disparaissent, il faut reprendre le téléchargement. Cela laisse supposer que les pochettes downloadées ne sont pas intégrées au fichier mp3. Une énorme connerie (si vous me permettez l'expression)
> 
> Il va falloir les copier et les intégrer manuellement au fichier pour les y intégrer de façon définitive :rateau:



Paski depuis mardi soir tu utilises beaucoup le  nan ???   
Bon ça reste un peu dans la logique des iApp ... les changement des données EXIF dans iPhoto ne sont pas exportées  J'ai pas dit que c'était bien pour autant


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Personne.



Nobody ... à mon avis tu as la réponse


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Paski depuis mardi soir tu utilises beaucoup le  nan ???


OK, je vais prendre du lexomil !  
  


chandler_jf a dit:


> Bon &#231;a reste un peu dans la logique des iApp ... les changement des donn&#233;es EXIF dans iPhoto ne sont pas export&#233;es  J'ai pas dit que c'&#233;tait bien pour autant


Peut-&#234;tre dans la logique des autres iApps, mais pas dans celle d'iTunes. Car n'oublions pas qu'iTunes utilise les tags et la pochette en fait partie (du moins devrait toujours en faire partie). L&#224;, Apple change les habitudes et finalement sont pseudo syst&#232;me de t&#233;l&#233;chargement de pochette est &#224; c***r  (zut, mon lexomil, vite un verre d'eau :rateau.

Cependant c'est contournable, il suffit de copier la pochette t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e (clic-droit dans le visualiseur de pochette en bas &#224; gauche et "copier") puis on la colle &#224; l'album. L&#224; par contre, le bug sur le coller est pesant car il faut passer alors par le pomme-i pour le faire. Et l'on peut ensuite virer la pochette t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e, clic-droit sur l'album (ou l'ensemble des titres de l'lbum) et choisir "Effacer les illustrations t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es".

 (yes, le lexomil marche !!!   )


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'option "instant search" des nouveaux ipods... j'ai l'impression qu'on y a pas le droit avec les "anciens" (nano1 et 5G). Quelqu'un pour confirmer?



Tu as du louper mon message. J'y disais qu'effectivement, avec le 5G, on voit apparaitre une lettre en sur-impression quand on scrolle rapidement parmi les artistes, mais pas de trace de la recherche rapide.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Effectivement, je l'ai zapp&#233;. Merci pour ce rappel. 
Sur le nano, on a m&#234;me pas le droit &#224; la sur-impression. J'aimerai bien savoir pour quelle raison on a pas le droit &#224; ces am&#233;liorations software...


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sur le nano, on a même pas le droit à la sur-impression. J'aimerai bien savoir pour quelle raison on a pas le droit à ces améliorations software...


Ouais, ben sur le shuffle, je ne t'en parle même pas, nada, nothing, rien !


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Effectivement, je l'ai zapp&#233;. Merci pour ce rappel.
> Sur le nano, on a m&#234;me pas le droit &#224; la sur-impression. J'aimerai bien savoir pour quelle raison on a pas le droit &#224; ces am&#233;liorations software...


Bicoz ze p&#244;weur of ze marqueut&#239;nhgue


----------



## Marvin_R (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Effectivement, je l'ai zappé. Merci pour ce rappel.
> Sur le nano, on a même pas le droit à la sur-impression. J'aimerai bien savoir pour quelle raison on a pas le droit à ces améliorations software...



Remarque c'est tatillon cette fonction. Il faut scroller assez rapidement, et ça apparaît vers le milieu de l'alphabet...
Mais on a gagné le réglage de la luminosité et du volume maximal. Sur le Nano 1G aussi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Aucune m&#224;j pour le nano.


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, il y a quand même eu une nouveauté lors de ce keynote dont personne n'a parlé. Steve a remplacé son tee-shirt noir par une chemise (noire elle aussi !).



évidemment, c'était l'information la plus importante !

http://kernelpanic.typepad.com/


----------



## MamaCass (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Aucune màj pour le nano.



Quand j'ai branché mon nano ce matin, dans Itunes il y a eu une mise à jour 16 mo.
Version 1.2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ben mon nano est &#224; jour... et rien de nouveau.


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2006)

S. Jobs à la CNBC


----------



## fpoil (14 Septembre 2006)

cela n'a pas tra&#238;n&#233;


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2006)

De ce c&#244;t&#233; aussi &#231;a n'a pas tra&#238;n&#233;


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> De ce c&#244;t&#233; aussi &#231;a n'a pas tra&#238;n&#233;



Hum... vous avez vu l'&#233;paisseur du machin ?! (photo en haut &#224; gauche) :mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la couleur "tourista" de celui du bas


----------



## fredintosh (14 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup la couleur "tourista" de celui du bas



Oui, &#231;a confirme la l&#233;gende : ils ont vraiment des go&#251;ts de chiottes, chez Microsoft.    

Steve doit &#234;tre &#233;croul&#233; de rire : un Zune marron... :mouais: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Septembre 2006)

l'argument principal de vente ; surtout ne pas écrire Microsoft dessus, personne n'en voudrait


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, ça confirme la légende : ils ont vraiment des goûts de chiottes, chez Microsoft.
> 
> Steve doit être écroulé de rire : un Zune marron... :mouais: :sick: :hosto:



ou encore, ils ont vraiment des goûts de soft chez Microchiotte


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

la mouette a deja du passer commande !


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

coté shuffle, bien qu'il soit superbe, je trouve dommage qu'il ai perdu son coté "clef usb universelle"...

mais on devrait vite voir des petits adaptateurs usb sympa


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2006)

Il n'emp&#234;che, en livr&#233;e noire il est assez beau, et LUI est d&#244;t&#233; d'un assez grand &#233;cran (3 pouces contre 2,5 pouces pour l'iPod), sans doute 16/9&#232;me et avec une bonne r&#233;solution - est-ce que quelqu'un peu confirmer ou infirmer ce dernier point ?

En tout cas, peu importe les caract&#233;ristiques de l'objet ; nous savons tous que ce n'est pas ceux qui ont la meilleure machine qui gagnent dans ce bas monde ! _Confere_ par rapport &#224; cela l'histoire des 20 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es du Mac, compar&#233; &#224; celle du PC...


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> cot&#233; shuffle, bien qu'il soit superbe, je trouve dommage qu'il ai perdu son cot&#233; "clef usb universelle"...
> 
> mais on devrait vite voir des petits adaptateurs usb sympa


C'est aussi mon regret (ouf ! j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; un :style.
Car m&#234;me si le nouveau est franchement... beau :love: :love: :love: je me demande bien pourquoi Apple abandonne le secteur du lecteur mp3/cl&#233; USB ?

J'esp&#232;re que tu as raison pour l'adaptateur, mais bonjour la note de frais alors que son prix venait juste de gentiment baisser.


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> nous savons tous que ce n'est pas ceux qui ont la meilleure machine qui gagnent dans ce bas monde !



tout à fait d'accord !

microsoft est foutu 

du moins sur ce coup là.... :rateau:


----------



## elfanor (14 Septembre 2006)

vous deconner mais moi jle trouve pas si moche, bon c'est vrai que les couleurs ressemble a du silicone gluant, mais au passage lui au moin a un ecran 16/9, il est commercialié quand ce zune?


j'espere qu'apple va degainer l'ipod videos avant sinon il vont en prendre un coup, n'oublions pas que microsoft a les moyens pour bourrer les cranes.


mat


----------



## Toumak (14 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> vous deconner mais moi jle trouve pas si moche, bon c'est vrai que les couleurs ressemble a du silicone gluant, mais au passage lui au moin a un ecran 16/9, il est commercialié quand ce zune?
> 
> 
> j'espere qu'apple va degainer l'ipod videos avant sinon il vont en prendre un coup, n'oublions pas que microsoft a les moyens pour bourrer les cranes.
> ...



fin de l'année
moi si j'étais apple, je sortirais mon ipod juste après le zune, car même si microsoft a les moyens, apple a la réputation et tout le monde dérrière qui n'attend que ça, donc pas besoin d'avoir autant de pub que microchiotte


----------



## Christpeople (14 Septembre 2006)

> Microsoft, comme prévu, vient de présenter officiellement Zune, son iPod killer. Disponible pour les fêtes, en noir, en blanc ou en beige, le baladeur embarquera offrira 30 Go pour stocker musique, images et vidéos. Il intégrera un tuner FM. L'écran sera de 3 pouces. Comme annoncé, le sans fil sera de règle, permettant le partage de musique de Zune à Zune, grâce à une fonctionnalité prévue à cet effet. Zune Marketplace sera la réponse de Microsoft à iTunes. Les utilisateurs pourront y acheter la musique au morceau ou opter pour le Zune Pass, un système au forfait. Petite chose sympathique, le Zune sera vendu avec des chansons préchargées, extraites notamment de catalogues de labels indépendants. En revanche, ce qu'on ignore toujours, c'est le prix de l'objet



Avec un DD de 30 Go la "bête" sera moins cher!!! qui dit 99 euros?:rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

elfanor a dit:


> j'espere qu'apple va degainer l'ipod videos avant sinon il vont en prendre un coup, n'oublions pas que microsoft a les moyens pour bourrer les cranes.



microsoft risque surtout de faire du tord à ses partenaires.


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2006)

pas facile de trouver quelqu'un pour partager de la musique avec Zune....

mais Microsoft a tout prévu....







BeZune  :casse:


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> moi si j'&#233;tais apple, je sortirais mon ipod juste apr&#232;s le zune



Et bien alors, ils va falloir qu'ils se d&#233;p&#234;chent chez Apple, parce que le Zune justement il est sortis aujourd'hui :bebe:  Enfin, hier, puisqu'il est 0h05 :rateau:

En plus si Apple sort un iPod 7G quatre jours apr&#232;s le 6G, ils seront en bonne place dans le Guiness des records, section produit le plus vite remplac&#233;, &#224; &#233;galit&#233; avec la Renault 19 et l'Avantime.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

Ah ah On voit effectivement des petites marques BeBop &#233;parses dans la ville.

Je trouve que M$ fait plut&#244;t bonne figure avec son engin. Le design, &#224; d&#233;faut d'&#234;tre renversant, est simple et il y a juste deux boutons et une molette : pas tr&#232;s habituel, chez eux (par exemple : comment faire Ctrl-Alt-Del ?).

De toutes fa&#231;ons, l'h&#233;g&#233;monie de l'iPod sera bient&#244;t du pass&#233; et ce n'est pas grave. Ce qu'il faut est que le march&#233; soit &#233;quilibr&#233; entre les marques. Et ce n'est pas avec son 80GB que Apple gagnera mais avec un iPod efficace, total look et avec un grand &#233;cran, nous sommes tous d'accord.


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Et bien alors, ils va falloir qu'ils se dépêchent chez Apple, parce que le Zune justement il est sortis aujourd'hui :bebe:  Enfin, hier, puisqu'il est 0h05 :rateau:
> 
> En plus si Apple sort un iPod 7G quatre jours après le 6G, ils seront en bonne place dans le Guiness des records, section produit le plus vite remplacé, à égalité avec la Renault 19 et l'Avantime.


ah oups avais po vu:rose::rateau:
et la mise à jour de l'ipod porte le nom de 6g ? vous êtes sur ?


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Et bien alors, ils va falloir qu'ils se d&#233;p&#234;chent chez Apple, parce que le Zune justement il est sortis aujourd'hui :bebe:  Enfin, hier, puisqu'il est 0h05 :rateau:



Non, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, il n'est pas encore *sorti*, dans le sens "commercialis&#233;" (seulement en fin d'ann&#233;e).
Il est juste *d&#233;voil&#233;* officiellement.

Nuance de taille.

Chez Apple, sauf exceptions, quand ils d&#233;voilent un nouveau produit, c'est commercialis&#233; dans la foul&#233;e.
Ou je dirais plut&#244;t d'une autre mani&#232;re : ils attendent que le produit soit pr&#234;t &#224; &#234;tre commercialis&#233; pour le d&#233;voiler.


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Non, d'après ce que j'ai compris, il n'est pas encore *sorti*, dans le sens "commercialisé" (seulement en fin d'année).
> Il est juste *dévoilé* officiellement.
> 
> Nuance de taille.



ah ok
alors j'ai bien compris ce que j'avais cru comprendre


----------



## Marvin_R (15 Septembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> et la mise à jour de l'ipod porte le nom de 6g ? vous êtes sur ?



Il me semble pas, puisque, pour les jeux par exemple, Apple dit bien qu'ils seront compatibles avec "tous les iPods 5G". Il y a donc les anciens 5G et les nouveaux 5G, disons les 5G et demi.


----------



## Toumak (15 Septembre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Il me semble pas, puisque, pour les jeux par exemple, Apple dit bien qu'ils seront compatibles avec "tous les iPods 5G". Il y a donc les anciens 5G et les nouveaux 5G, disons les 5G et demi.


c'est bien ce que je pensais ... et bien finalement j'avais pas tort


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2006)

En revanche de mon c&#244;t&#233; :rateau:

Je suis en mode mytho 7G sur ce coup :bebe:


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Et bien alors, ils va falloir qu'ils se dépêchent chez Apple, parce que le Zune justement il est sortis aujourd'hui :bebe:  Enfin, hier, puisqu'il est 0h05 :rateau



et y'a des accessoires ?


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve que M$ fait plutôt bonne figure avec son engin. Le design, à défaut d'être renversant, est simple et il y a juste deux boutons et une molette : pas très habituel, chez eux (par exemple : comment faire Ctrl-Alt-Del ?).




Si je peux me permettre:







:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (15 Septembre 2006)

Le FIGARO : "Principale nouveaut&#233; du Zune par rapport &#224; l&#8217;iPod : il permet une connexion sans fil avec les autres Zune pour &#233;changer des chansons entre utilisateurs. Le syst&#232;me sera toutefois brid&#233;, les chansons &#233;chang&#233;es pourront &#234;tre &#233;cout&#233;es trois fois en trois jours."


pourquoi 3 fois en 3 jours... ils sont inventifs chez crosoft


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Le seul plus du Zune par rapport à l'iPod c'est la taille de l'écran. Pour le reste, le look est nase (une pâle imitation de l'iPod) et l'utilisation du wi-fi sans grand intérêt (à part pour permettre à l'heureux possesseur du Zune de se la péter à mort devant ses amis). A mon avis, Steve peut continuer à dormir sur ses 2 oreilles. :mouais: 

PS : M**** ! Je me suis planté. La chemise de Steve est chocolat et pas noire. :rose:


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> PS : M**** ! Je me suis planté. La chemise de Steve est chocolat et pas noire. :rose:



presque comme le Zune, finalement


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

@iDuck : Tu n'as rien compris ! Le wifi c'est pour pouvoir &#234;tre hack&#233; plus rapidement ...  

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je trouve le design tout &#224; fait honn&#234;te (bis) : plus r&#233;ussi que celui des derniers Zen de Creative (l&#224;-encore une copie, mais pas terrible : la molette fa&#231;on ascenseur bof bof ).
Apr&#232;s, que ce soit plus mastoc, bah ! L'essentiel sera dans l'interface :
- physique : molette et boutons pratiques, solides etc. ; &#233;cran de bonne qualit&#233; et de taille suffisante
- logique : ergonomie ... M$ aura-t-il r&#233;ussi &#224; faire simple de bout en bout ?

Bien s&#251;r le prix et l'offre sont importants : on peut penser que M$ a suffisamment de poids pour convaicre les Majors d'ouvrir leur catalogue et d'offrir des exclusivit&#233;s. Lesquelles Majors seraient ravies de faire jouer une certaine concurrence, ce qui leur permettra plus ais&#233;ment d'augmenter leurs tarifs ...


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai le coup du trois fois en trois jours ? Parce que si c'est le cas, ça me fait l'effet d'une bonne blague. Pas sérieux quand même... 

Bon, du wifi dans ces conditions, c'est comme s'il ne l'était pas...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Apr&#232;s, que ce soit plus mastoc, bah ! L'essentiel sera dans l'interface


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les gens sont habitu&#233;s &#224; de plus en plus de miniaturisation de leurs t&#233;l&#233;phones, baladeurs, etc.

L'&#233;paisseur du Zune risque quand m&#234;me d'&#234;tre per&#231;ue comme une r&#233;gression, au moins pour les possesseurs actuels d'un iPod, qui auron sans doute du mal &#224; le remplacer par un objet plus &#233;pais et probablement plus lourd, quand bien m&#234;me l'&#233;cran serait plus grand.


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

hum  laissons les chére petits bidouilleurs s'occuper de ca.
je pense que le wifi peut etre assez interessant pour l'échange mais aussi pour la communication avec d'autres appareils wifi à determiné. ( pC, Appareil photo, Imprimante ? )

il  m'a l'air un  peu  épais quand même comparé à  l'ipod, même si  le design est pas trop  mal.
reste à  voir ca resistance et surtout son SON  et son  autonomie.


jpense que niveau firmware va y avoir de l'alternatif qu'on  le veuillle ou  non  et que la piratage comme tous les produits microsoft va être un argument marketing. ( n'en déplaise à Supapictave.)


la guerre est déclarée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> @iDuck : Tu n'as rien compris ! Le wifi c'est pour pouvoir être hacké plus rapidement ...


Ah OK !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (15 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> la guerre est déclarée.



Qui ici pense qu'avec une autre marque que Microsoft cet appareil aurait une chance d'être le ipod killer ? Pas moi.

Le seul point à combattre c'est donc Crosoft. Il va falloir que Steve puisse dans les réserves de cash pour répondre, mais autant je pense que d'ici 1 à 2 ans Apple sera moins leader, mais j'ai du mal à croire à ce Zune.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## tinibook (15 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, il y a quand même eu une nouveauté lors de ce keynote dont personne n'a parlé. Steve a remplacé son tee-shirt noir par une chemise (noire elle aussi !).





En es-tu bien sûr?   

Shhhhh!! Oulà c'est chô!


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

je pense qu'avant de se prononcer il faudra avoir des previews et essayer le baladeur.
l'autonomie n'a me semble t'il  pas été verifié ( tout comme la nouvelle autonomie des Ipod ) 
la lisibilité de l'écran, sa luminosité n'a pas non  plus été verifié.
il reste beaucoup  de chose à découvrir sur ce baladeur.
Apple à frappé fort en baissant significativement le prix de ses baladeurs.
quand au composant de l'ipod je n'ai  pas d'information sur un quelconque changement.

Toshiba est connu pour faire de la bonne came..... 
j'attend les test.

la puissance de microsoft ca ne va pas forcement être la pub.... mais surtout les partenariat qui vont pouvoir être proposé.
Le matraquage publicitaire de l'ipod c'est quand meme pas rien ! à  paris toute les station  de métro on  déjà été repeinte au moins une fois par des affiche apple ! 
le couloir de montparnasse avec Ipod + Itunes marqué partout faut le voir pour le croire !

Alors partagé l'espace avec le Zune pourquoi  pas si  leur pub sont jolie.


pour microsoft, la grande force va être la grande richesse de contenue tant audio que video.
je rappel  qu'Apple n'a que le catalogue d'une major.... et c'est leger niveau film !

Par contre c'est un  peu  degeu par rapport au baladeur play4sure...... 

l'ipod n'a jamais été le meilleur baladeur du marché, il a bien  garder ca place et à bouffer des parts de marché avec un  surexposition  médiatique.
les ipods killer existe déjà. C'est juste que les firmes qui  les produisent n'ont pas les moyen d'apple.

.....ca me rappel un  peu  une autre histoire dans le milieu de l'informatique....


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (15 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> l'ipod n'a jamais été le meilleur baladeur du marché, il a bien  garder ca place et à bouffer des parts de marché avec un  surexposition  médiatique.



Les pubs en masse sont arrivées après qu'il soit leader. Avec l'ipod uniquement mac du début, il n'y avait pas de campagne massive. Apple a investit dans la pub avec les courbes des ventes.




gandalfkiller a dit:


> les ipods killer existe déjà. C'est juste que les firmes qui  les produisent n'ont pas les moyen d'apple.



On va pas faire long c'est pas la peine : DELL, SONY, ... pas les moyens d'Apple, j'ai un doute.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cette vid&#233;o du Zune.

Personnellement, &#231;a ne me donne pas envie, mais alors pas du tout envie. 

Bon, il arrive mon popod 80 Go?


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cette vid&#233;o du Zune.
> 
> Personnellement, &#231;a ne me donne pas envie, mais alors pas du tout envie.
> 
> Bon, il arrive mon popod 80 Go?


La vid&#233;o confirme une impression que j'avais en voyant les photos du Zune, la molette de s&#233;lection est trop basse par rapport &#224; la tenue de l'appareil dans la main, elle oblige &#224; une forte torsion du pouce, qui doit &#234;tre bien d&#233;sagr&#233;able au fil du temps. C'est le prix &#224; payer avec un &#233;cran plus long dans le sens de la hauteur que celui de l'iPod.

Vivement l'&#233;cran tactile du futur iPod (si jamais &#231;a arrive), car l&#224; la molette pourra conserver une place ergonomique et confortable m&#234;me avec un grand &#233;cran.

Sinon, &#231;a a l'air de pas mal fonctionner (m&#234;me si je n'aime pas).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cette vid&#233;o du Zune.
> 
> Personnellement, &#231;a ne me donne pas envie, mais alors pas du tout envie.
> 
> Bon, il arrive mon popod 80 Go?


Non, mais merci. Cette fonction sans fil m'a l'air assez gadget et pas vraiment utile. Je me demande comment &#231;a va le faire avec les DRM...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> (...)
> 
> l'ipod n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; le meilleur baladeur du march&#233;, il a bien  garder ca place et &#224; bouffer des parts de march&#233; avec un  surexposition  m&#233;diatique.
> (...)



[TROLL]
Mouhahahaha! Bien s&#251;r que si.
[/TROLL]


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2006)

Juste pour dire que jviens de trouver le bouton pr mettre une viéo en plein écran... il est ds la vidéo... Jsuis nul de pas avoir vu ça si tôt:rateau::bebe:
Sinon toujours pas trouvé de boutons pr lancer les animations autres qu'avec le clavier...


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

d'aprés la vidéo
les menu  sont sympa,  pas trop  lents
le theme un  peu  vilain mais bon ca doit se changer
l'écran  à  l'air correct.

la molette est un peu dure on  dirait.... la navigation semble assez fastidueuse.

le transfet s'effectue rapidement ....mouarf j'attendrais les tests et les mesures.
c'est vrai que l'ecran  tactile même si c'est plus fragile et salissant risque de présenter un serieux avantage pour l'ergonomie.

Concernant l'ipod :

il  a été leader parce qu'il sortait d'une marque connue contrairement à rio 
la pub est venue aprés mais apple garde une notorieté et une image que j'avais pas les nouveaux entrants.

Les ipods killer ne sont surtout pas des DELL et pas encore des sony, quoique leur stick  magique explose le shuffle ( je n'ai  jamais compris l'interet du shuflle perso... )
Par contre je suis désoler mais Cowon et iriver font des trés bon  produits.
le zen vision est pas mal  non  plus certainement aussi  bien  que l'ipod.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

Itunes 7 a consid&#233;rablement am&#233;lior&#233; le syst&#232;mes d'infos des fichiers. 
Mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre &#231;a :


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Septembre 2006)

L'interet premier du Wi-Fi est de vendre plus de Zune à mon avis: Pour pouvoir utiliser le Wi-fi il faut qu'il y ait plusieurs Zunes donc les gens au lieu d'acheter un iPod ils vont acheter Zune car comme ça ils pourront écouter la musique de leur pote...et boule de neige...

Je pense que le Wi-fi est là plus pour la vente que pour le bonheur du client...et pour le design, ceux qui achetent Windows ou un PC en ont rien à foutre (ou sinon ils ont des gouts bizares ) et en plus c'est du Microsoft or les gens sont majoritairement équipés de PC et ça joue beaucoup aussi...

Le Zune pourrait être dangereux, jusqu'a ce qu'Apple réagisse en sortant l'iPod 6G, avec écran "géant" 

Je pense par contre que ceux qui acheteront le Zune auraient acheté un Creative ou un Sony si le Zune n'était pas sorti donc Apple ne perdera pas forcement grand chose...

Nous verrons bien...


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Itunes 7 a consid&#233;rablement am&#233;lior&#233; le syst&#232;mes d'infos des fichiers.
> Mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre &#231;a :



bah, si il y'a des featuring et autres qui participe avec le chanteur...


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Itunes 7 a consid&#233;rablement am&#233;lior&#233; le syst&#232;mes d'infos des fichiers.
> Mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre &#231;a :


Et bien c'est pour les featurings, si tu as un morceau avec pour artiste
"50 Cent Feat. Olivia" dans l'album de 50 Cent, si tu mets &#231;a dans artiste et bien tu auras un  2&#232;me album cr&#233;&#233; car iTunes va croire que c'est l'album d'un autre artiste (donc deux pochettes pour le m&#234;me album) alors que si tu mets &#231;a dans artiste et que tu mets Artiste de l'album: "50 Cent" et bien tu auras seulement 1 album...

Je sais pas si j'explique bien mais tu devrais comprendre 


Edit: Grill&#233;


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s bien.
Et c'est bien sympa ... mais s'il faut que je me fade 2000 albums pour profiter de cette nouveaut&#233; ... GULP !


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

EDIT : Je laisse ce post tel qu'il est, mais voir une importante correction &#224; ce que j'y ai dit au post #890 


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Itunes 7 a consid&#233;rablement am&#233;lior&#233; le syst&#232;mes d'infos des fichiers.
> Mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre &#231;a :
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/edouard.fontaine/.Pictures/ZZ622C8830.jpg


Cette fonction permet de distinguer une compilation d'un album d'un artiste qui aurait diff&#233;rents invit&#233;s.

Quand sur un album tu coches la case compilation, les fichiers de l'album sont d&#233;plac&#233;s dans un dossier nomm&#233; compilations et dans la navigation par l'explorateur (si tu as activ&#233; la fonction Pr&#233;f&#233;rences/G&#233;n&#233;ral/Regrouper les compilations pendant l'exploration) ils apparaissent dans la section Artistes/Compilation.

S'il s'agit de compils, pas de probl&#232;me. Mais si c'est l'album d'un artiste dont l'un des titres poss&#232;de un invit&#233;, exemple un album de John Lee Hooker avec un titre jou&#233; avec Santana. Dans le champs artiste de cette chanson, tu mettais avant soit juste John Lee Hooker si tu voulais garder ce titre dans le m&#234;me album, soit tu mettais John Lee Hooker et Santana mais en cochant compilation pour que le fichier n'aille pas s'installer dans un dossier Artiste "John Lee Hooker et Santana". Le d&#233;faut de la deuxi&#232;me solution &#233;tait que tu consid&#233;rais cet album comme une compil alors que &#231;a ne l'&#233;tait pas.

Maintenant, tu peux garder dans le champ Artiste les noms "John Lee Hooker et Santana", mettre dans le champ Artiste de l'Album "John Lee Hooker" et ne pas cocher la case compilation. L'album se rangera dans le dossier artiste John Lee Hooker bien que tu aies diff&#233;rents artiste d&#233;clar&#233;s pour les chansons.


Edit : Ben je sens le grill&#233; :rateau:


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

La molette du Zune ... n'est pas une molette. Si vous regardez la vid&#233;o, on se rend compte que pour le passage &#224; l'item inf&#233;rieur, le monsieur &#224; l'horrible bracelet de cuir _clique_ avec la partie basse de la pseudo-molette. Et avec la partie haute pour remonter.

La molette, justement, il me semblait que le mod&#232;le en &#233;tait depos&#233;. Donc M$ n'a peut-&#234;tre pas pu l'utiliser, non ?


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Edit : Ben je sens le grillé :rateau:




Je dirai: toasted and grilled by Christpeople


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Complètement hors-sujet :*
notre référence à tous, Amit Singh explique comment remplacer l'écran du Kernel Panic par le BSOD (Blue Screen Of Death) de Ouinedoze.

*Fin du hors-sujet.*


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Je dirai: toasted and grilled by Christpeople


Ouais, mais moi j'explique bien !  


			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> La molette du Zune ... n'est pas une molette. Si vous regardez la vidéo, on se rend compte que pour le passage à l'item inférieur, le monsieur à l'horrible bracelet de cuir clique avec la partie basse de la pseudo-molette. Et avec la partie haute pour remonter.
> 
> La molette, justement, il me semblait que le modèle en était deposé. Donc M$ n'a peut-être pas pu l'utiliser, non ?


J'ai ce souvenir aussi. Microsoft se retrouve à faire avec Le Zune pareil que Creative, juste un iPod Like, l'ergonomie en moins.


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est clair que la pseudo molette qui est plut&#244;t un stick multidirectionnel   est anti ergonomie... et pas pratique surtout si on a deja utilis&#233; un ipod avant


----------



## Lorhkan (15 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Cette fonction permet de distinguer une compilation d'un album d'un artiste qui aurait différents invités.
> 
> Quand sur un album tu coches la case compilation, les fichiers de l'album sont déplacés dans un dossier nommé compilations et dans la navigation par l'explorateur (si tu as activé la fonction Préférences/Général/Regrouper les compilations pendant l'exploration) ils apparaissent dans la section Artistes/Compilation.
> 
> ...


Arf, j'ai enfin compris !  
Comme quoi, suffit pas d'être rapide, souvenez vous de la fable...  

Mais, en revenant sur iTunes, j'ai pas envie de me retaper les tags de tous mes albums sur lesquels il y a un featuring... :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Cette fonction permet de distinguer une compilation d'un album d'un artiste qui aurait diff&#233;rents invit&#233;s.
> 
> Quand sur un album tu coches la case compilation, les fichiers de l'album sont d&#233;plac&#233;s dans un dossier nomm&#233; compilations et dans la navigation par l'explorateur (si tu as activ&#233; la fonction Pr&#233;f&#233;rences/G&#233;n&#233;ral/Regrouper les compilations pendant l'exploration) ils apparaissent dans la section Artistes/Compilation.
> 
> ...


Je reviens l&#224;-dessus, le regroupement ne se fait pas dans un seul dossier mais dans plusieurs, j'ai &#233;t&#233; trop vite sur ce point. Il se cr&#233;e autant de dossiers que d'Artistes en plus sur l'album. Seule la navigation dans iTunes fait comme si cela &#233;tait un m&#234;me album. Il faut garder finalement coch&#233;e la case compilation.

Voil&#224;, c'est corrig&#233;.
Finalement cette fonction n'apporte pas grand chose, si ce n'est rien :rateau:
En fait, cela permet juste qu'&#224; l'affichage sous la pochette, au lieu d'artistes divers on ait le nom de l'artiste principal d'affich&#233;


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

Je me demande a quoi sert ce "truc" ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> bah, si il y'a des featuring et autres qui participe avec le chanteur...





222diablo222 a dit:


> Et bien c'est pour les featurings, si tu as un morceau avec pour artiste
> "50 Cent Feat. Olivia" dans l'album de 50 Cent, si tu mets ça dans artiste et bien tu auras un  2ème album créé car iTunes va croire que c'est l'album d'un autre artiste (donc deux pochettes pour le même album) alors que si tu mets ça dans artiste et que tu mets Artiste de l'album: "50 Cent" et bien tu auras seulement 1 album...
> 
> Je sais pas si j'explique bien mais tu devrais comprendre
> ...





bompi a dit:


> Très bien.
> Et c'est bien sympa ... mais s'il faut que je me fade 2000 albums pour profiter de cette nouveauté ... GULP !





Paski.pne a dit:


> Cette fonction permet de distinguer une compilation d'un album d'un artiste qui aurait différents invités.
> 
> Quand sur un album tu coches la case compilation, les fichiers de l'album sont déplacés dans un dossier nommé compilations et dans la navigation par l'explorateur (si tu as activé la fonction Préférences/Général/Regrouper les compilations pendant l'exploration) ils apparaissent dans la section Artistes/Compilation.
> 
> ...





Paski.pne a dit:


> Je reviens là-dessus, le regroupement ne se fait pas dans un seul dossier mais dans plusieurs, j'ai été trop vite sur ce point. Il se crée autant de dossiers que d'Artistes en plus sur l'album. Seule la navigation dans iTunes fait comme si cela était un même album. Il faut garder finalement cochée la case compilation.
> 
> Voilà, c'est corrigé.
> Finalement cette fonction n'apporte pas grand chose, si ce n'est rien :rateau:
> En fait, cela permet juste qu'à l'affichage sous la pochette, au lieu d'artistes divers on ait le nom de l'artiste principal d'affiché



Ben non, comme le rectifie Paski, on avait déjà la case compil pour ça. Elle ne sert donc que pour le coverflow... Commence à sentir le gaz cette usIne.


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben non, comme le rectifie Paski, on avait déjà la case compil pour ça. Elle ne sert donc que pour le coverflow... Commence à sentir le gaz cette usIne.











:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## two (15 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Je me demande a quoi sert ce "truc" ?


tu as trouve cette tof où?
car comme cela ca ne me dis rien


----------



## Christpeople (15 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> tu as trouve cette tof où?
> car comme cela ca ne me dis rien




ici :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

ce ne serait pas le clicker ?


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai vu le d&#233;montage du ipod sur iG&#233;n&#233;ration hier et c'est la photo qui m'a &#233;galement intrigu&#233;...      What's that ???


----------



## gandalfkiller (15 Septembre 2006)

c'est soit l'antivol, 
soit les fesse du  nano
soit un  dispositif anti choc ???


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> ce ne serait pas le clicker ?


Si &#231;a doit &#234;tre le "click click"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> c'est soit l'antivol,
> soit les fesse du  nano
> soit un  dispositif anti choc ???


Le haut-parleur.


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le haut-parleur.



le click, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

je ne pense pas , en tout cas pas dans l'immediat, que l'ipod va etre remplac&#233; par autre chose sauf   par un autre ipod encore plus .....fashion

la generation de nos ados ne veulent que cela et les parents  , meme si passent leur temp a  se moquer d'eux , les imitent pour etre  aussi  dans "le vent"

c'est comme le  gsm nokia , nos gosses ne veulent que cela meme s' il y a tant d'autres telephones qui sont  techniquement au meme niveau mais rien a faire :  eux ne jurent que par nokia


tant  que apple sait rester a cotes de ces ados , steve peux dormir tranquille


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

Oh, pour ce qui est du Nokia, je pense que la tendance change beaucoup.  Il y a à peine 5 ans, si tu n'avait pas un Nokia 3310 (Ze modèle), t'étais out.
Maintenant le tout est plus diversifié, j'en vois énormément qui ont des Sagem par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je ne pense pas , en tout cas pas dans l'immediat, que l'ipod va etre remplac&#233; par autre chose sauf   par un autre ipod encore plus .....fashion
> 
> la generation de nos ados ne veulent que cela et les parents  , meme si passent leur temp a  se moquer d'eux , les imitent pour etre  aussi  dans "le vent"
> 
> ...


Attends qu'Apple sorte l'iPhone et tu verras de quoi auront envie les gossses.  
Sinon, je suis d'accord : Steve peut dormir tranquille (c'est pas le Zune qui l'en emp&#234;chera ).


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2006)

Oui, d&#232;s que l'iPhone sortira, le Zune fera p&#226;le figure.

Ceci dit, il semble que Microsoft projette aussi de faire un "ZunePhone" &#224; moyen terme (je l'ai lu ch'sais plus o&#249; :rose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, dès que l'iPhone sortira, le Zune fera pâle figure.
> 
> Ceci dit, il semble que Microsoft projette aussi de faire un "ZunePhone" à moyen terme (je l'ai lu ch'sais plus où :rose


Je l'ai lu également. Ca promet.


----------



## Toumak (16 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, dès que l'iPhone sortira, le Zune fera pâle figure.
> 
> Ceci dit, il semble que Microsoft projette aussi de faire un "ZunePhone" à moyen terme (je l'ai lu ch'sais plus où :rose



peut-être sur MacPlus:

_"...Le même Wu table dailleurs sur larrivée probable de Microsoft sur le marché du téléphone mobile, avec un téléphone Zune..."_


----------



## benkenobi (16 Septembre 2006)

Rien que le nom fait pâle figure à côté de l'iPod... Zune ça craint ! 



Sinon j'ai trouvé le public pas très réactif sleep aux annonces du Special event... Bizarre ! :mouais:


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2006)

Bin oui : c'&#233;tait pas hyper enthousiasmant au niveau gadget. Et tout le monde attendait une _vraie_ nouveaut&#233; gadget alors qu'il s'agissait de strat&#233;gie marketing.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> le click, quoi


Ouaip, c'est bien ce que je dis. Le haut-parleur qui fait click. 




fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, dès que l'iPhone sortira, le Zune fera pâle figure.
> 
> Ceci dit, il semble que Microsoft projette aussi de faire un "ZunePhone" à moyen terme (je l'ai lu ch'sais plus où :rose




Jamais de la vie. Si Apple sort un iPhone, je veux bien te donner la moitié de mes points disco. Je n'y crois pas.


----------



## yret (16 Septembre 2006)

pour parler rumeurs (et notamment iPhone), je vous invite à rejoindre le forum adéquat...


----------



## Freelancer (16 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si Apple sort un iPhone, je veux bien te donner la moitié de mes points disco. Je n'y crois pas.


un bête gsm/mp3, je n'y crois pas non plus. Ou je serai déçu (même si je n'attend pas grand chose d'une société qui arrête l'iPod mini et qui fait machine arrière moins d'un an après. Je ne suis pas fan d'Apple. Je suis dingue de MacOs et de Garageband).
The Next Big Thing, c'est la voix sur ip. Avie Tevanian est partie d'Apple pour faire de la voip. Google (dont le CEO a rejoint le BOD d'Apple) investi dans de l'infrastructure réseau.
Apple peut faire quelque chose à ce niveau. Ils ont changé la donne dans la musique digitale. Sa vente et sa consommation.
La révolution dans la téléphonie mobile, _for the rest of us_.


----------



## pim (17 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> je n'attend pas grand chose d'une société qui arrête l'iPod mini et qui fait machine arrière moins d'un an après.



Cela fait tout juste 1 an, pour la durée de vie de l'iPod nano 1ère génération. Que s'est-il donc passé depuis ? Progrès de la miniaturisation qui permet d'abandonner la coque métallique ? Sondage auprès d'acheteurs potentiels regrettant les couleurs du mini ?

Parfois on a l'impression qu'il y a eut deux équipes de développement sur le nano, nous avons eut la première version l'an dernier, la nouvelle cette année...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> The Next Big Thing, c'est la voix sur ip. Avie Tevanian est partie d'Apple pour faire de la voip. Google (dont le CEO a rejoint le BOD d'Apple) investi dans de l'infrastructure réseau.
> Apple peut faire quelque chose à ce niveau. Ils ont changé la donne dans la musique digitale. Sa vente et sa consommation.
> La révolution dans la téléphonie mobile, _for the rest of us_.


Je plussoie, d'autant plus que Ed n'a que très peu de points et que benjamin refusera de te les donner.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> un bête gsm/mp3, je n'y crois pas non plus. Ou je serai déçu (même si je n'attend pas grand chose d'une société qui arrête l'iPod mini et qui fait machine arrière moins d'un an après. Je ne suis pas fan d'Apple. Je suis dingue de MacOs et de Garageband).
> The Next Big Thing, c'est la voix sur ip. Avie Tevanian est partie d'Apple pour faire de la voip. Google (dont le CEO a rejoint le BOD d'Apple) investi dans de l'infrastructure réseau.
> Apple peut faire quelque chose à ce niveau. Ils ont changé la donne dans la musique digitale. Sa vente et sa consommation.
> La révolution dans la téléphonie mobile, _for the rest of us_.



Il ne sont pas revenu sur le mini, mais sur son look. Le mini n'avait aucun intérêt à mon sens. Une capacité de nain avec un DD... et j'ai bousillé le DD de mon ipod 2G en faisant de la course à pied. La mémoire flash du nano est un vrai plus. 
Soit, ils sont revenu sur son design. Peu importe.



supermoquette a dit:


> Je plussoie, d'autant plus que Ed n'a que très peu de points et que benjamin refusera de te les donner.



Je parlais bien d'un téléphone GSM. Pour la téléphonie via IP, c'est autre chose. Mais si tu veux, je te donne le peu de points que je possède.


----------



## benkenobi (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il ne sont pas revenu sur le mini, mais sur son look. Le mini n'avait aucun intérêt à mon sens. Une capacité de nain avec un DD... et j'ai bousillé le DD de mon ipod 2G en faisant de la course à pied. La mémoire flash du nano est un vrai plus.
> Soit, ils sont revenu sur son design. Peu importe.



Oui je suis assez d'accord... Ils ont tenu compte des nombreux problèmes de rayures rapportés par les utilisateurs. 

Ce mélange de look nano/mini est du plus bel effet ! 

Il faut savoir se remettre en question : dans le design comme ailleurs... Bravo !


----------



## pim (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi qui suis m&#233;disant au possible sur la Fnac et sa capacit&#233; &#224; ne pas avoir en permanence 3 mois de retard sur les mises &#224; jour de leurs rayons, j'ai eut la surprise de voir l'ensemble de la nouvelle gamme iPod nano en vente hier samedi ! Chapeau pour la r&#233;activit&#233; !



Et le 8 Go en noir est de toute beaut&#233;. :love:


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2006)

et il y a toujours, sur l'ipod nano, une dalle qui prot&#232;ge l'ecran ?, car maintenant qu'ils ont changer le look avec de l'anodis&#233;, je ne vois comment ils mettrai une dalle( pensez &#224; l'ipod 30 ou 80 Go ,l'&#233;cran est bien prot&#233;ger ?)


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Septembre 2006)

ba non il  faut bien  faire marcher tous les fournisseurs d'accessoires...
un  ipod qui  ne se rayent pas c'est inutile 

il  y a même des concours de l'ipod le plus rayé au states 
j'adore !


Pour l'iphone, je ne pense pas qu'apple veuille se jetée dans la mare tous de suite même s'ils ont des arguments et que la convergences téléphone + musique mobile semble trés interessante et lucrative.
avec la 3G+ et la vidéo c'est encore plus flagrant. le format est souvent proprietaire, l'échange difficile, c'est la ruine du  piratage  La poule aux oeufs d'or des opérateurs.

Perso je vois l'interet pour apple, car samsung est en réalité le premier fournisseur de baladeur numérique si l'ont compte ces téléphones  

Aprés il faut se mettre en  contact avec des opérateurs pour intégrer le produit dans des packs.  Cela risque d'être dure pour apple, nouvel  entrant. la solution du  produit nu serait plus honereuse...c'est un  parie.


La plateforme Itunes est idéale et déjà bien  implantée. Reste à fabriquer un  produit qui ne se raye pas


----------



## CERDAN (18 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> ba non il faut bien faire marcher tous les fournisseurs d'accessoires...
> un ipod qui ne se rayent pas c'est inutile
> 
> il y a même des concours de l'ipod le plus rayé au states
> ...


 

oui, tu as raison !!


----------



## MamaCass (18 Septembre 2006)

Alors Gandalfkiller, itunes 7, il tourne bien sur ton dell ?


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> il  y a même des concours de l'ipod le plus rayé au states
> j'adore !



Je peux jouer à la même chose avec ton Dell ? Allez s'il te plait !! C'est tellement moche d'origine que ça peut que l'embellir.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Je peux jouer à la même chose avec ton Dell ? Allez s'il te plait !! C'est tellement moche d'origine que ça peut que l'embellir.



Du plastique brossé :rateau:


----------



## gandalfkiller (19 Septembre 2006)

fait toi plaisir j'ai la complete care avec assistance sur site.... 

enfin ils ont tent&#233; d'am&#233;liorer les DELL il y a un petit liseret blanc sur le cot&#233;, genre mac book... j'esp&#233;re qu'il va pas jaunir ! 



hum c'est moche dell mais non de dieu ca avance.... ou lalala j'ai doubl&#233; le macbook, j'&#233;tait m&#234;me pas &#224; fond, j'ai regard&#233; dans le retro... aucun trace.... 

Itunes 7 ne tourne pas (je pr&#233;cise qu'il  n'est pas install&#233; ), il rame partout avec le coverflow par contre mon FB2K est completement fou l&#224;.... 


comme dirais un auteur/chanteur francais : vouloir trop plaire c'est le plaisir des moches  



SInon pour l'ipod j'ai vu le nouveau mini oups, nano.... ca se raye pas mais c'est assez bizarre comme mensuration..... faut aimer.
les nouveaux &#233;couteurs d l'ipod j'ai pas tester.... si quelqu'un &#224; des reviews..


PS : vous &#234;tes vraiment des rageux


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> hum  c'est moche dell mais non  de dieu  ca avance.... ou lalala j'ai doubl&#233; le macbook, j'&#233;tait m&#234;me pas &#224; fond, j'ai  regard&#233; dans le retro... aucun trace....


J'aime bien cette remarque quand on lit juste ce qui suit  :


gandalfkiller a dit:


> Itunes 7 ne tourne pas, il rame partout avec le coverflow par contre mon  FB2K est completement fou l&#224;....


Mouarf !!!  :rateau: (tu devrais te relire des fois, parce que l&#224; franchement, nous parler d'une b&#234;te de course m&#234;me pas capable de faire tourner iTunes 7 )


gandalfkiller a dit:


> PS : vous &#234;tes vraiment des rageux


Rageux, je ne sais pas, mais explos&#233; de rire sur le coup, l&#224; oui


----------



## fredintosh (19 Septembre 2006)

*Gandalf, tu peux faire tourner OS X (et Windows) l&#233;galement sur ton Dell ?

Tant que la r&#233;ponse est non, tu ne trouveras jamais sur ton Dell ce que le MacBook aurait pu t'apporter.

Mais si Windows te suffit et Mac OS X ne t'int&#233;resse pas, alors je crois que ta contribution sur ce forum est d&#233;sormais d'un int&#233;r&#234;t limit&#233;.*


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Septembre 2006)

Mouarf  iTunes 7 ne rame pas partout, mais sur ton veau de Dell c'est normal, je crois qu'il se tra&#238;ne face mon portable Apple :casse: il roule m&#234;me nickel sur l'iBook G4 de ma copine 

Non, franchement Dell c'est en g&#233;n&#233;ral de la bouse pas ch&#232;re (et encore) mais avec un bon marketing pour nerd


----------



## gandalfkiller (19 Septembre 2006)

désoler ce n'est pas moi  qui  ai commencé à parler de mon  laptop sur ce topic 
merci pour ces commentaires trés objectifs sur mon laptop.

je continue sur ce forum parce que les débats m'interesses, ceux sur l'ipod, l'iphone ou  autre évolution d'apple.
j'aime bien  certains macs........ et surtout mac oSX.
je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne pourrais pas rester sur ce forum même si  j'ai  choisit un PC au lieu  d'un mac.

Mac Os X aurait pu m'apporter beaucoup  de choses, j'en  conviens mais mon kubuntu en dual boot est aussi une alternative interessante. Stabilité et simplicité. 
seul Iwork me manque un peu comparé à power Point 2003.


pardon  de ne pas avoir acheter un  macbook, je reserve mon  switch  à une revB peut etre pour mon  prochain laptop.
merci d'être ouvert d'esprit suffisament pour tolérer mon  choix.


Pour itunes 7, il  n'est pas installer sur mon laptop dieu  m'en garde 
sur le laptop  de mon  oui et il est un  peu plus lent qu'avant.


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> merci pour ces commentaires trés objectifs sur mon laptop.
> 
> merci d'être ouvert d'esprit suffisament pour tolérer mon  choix.



Il me semble que tu emploies certains termes sans vraiment les comprendre : objectivité, tolérance, ouverture d'esprit... 
Ce n'est pas ce qui caractérise tes posts jusqu'à présent. Tu nous as fait croire pendant un moment que tu avais commandé un MB pour justifier ta présence ici, mais en fait tu passes ton temps à attaquer sans raison Apple et son matériel en général, et tu viens nous parler d'objectivité ??

Les débats t'intéressent pour une chose : venir les polluer et démolir Apple. Ca a l'air de t'amuser. C'est surement notre faute, on te répond, et ça t'incite à recommencer.


----------



## benkenobi (19 Septembre 2006)

Sans vouloir envenimer la situation je trouve qu'iTunes fait ramer la bécane à chaque changement de chanson sur mon iBook.

C'est donc probablement le Gapless qui fait ça...

D'où double question :
-observez-vous un ralentissement au changement de chanson ?
-peut-on désactiver la lecture Gapless ?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> désoler ce n'est pas moi  qui  ai commencé à parler de mon  laptop sur ce topic



C'est moi


----------



## tinibook (19 Septembre 2006)

Pour faire plaisir à gandalfkiller et un certain Bob...


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas bien compri moi, c'es quoi exactement ce fameux Gapless?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> J'ai pas bien compri moi, c'es quoi exactement ce fameux Gapless?



Viens de l'anglais. Gap= trou, less=sans. En fait, c'est la lecture des morceaux sans blancs entre les chansons


----------



## Max London (19 Septembre 2006)

Merci


----------



## Toumak (19 Septembre 2006)

moi la lecture sans trou entre les chansons, j'utilise ça avec itunes depuis au moins la version 5, voire 4, alors je vois pas pourquoi on dit que c'est nouveau dans la version 7 (qui au passage, je trouve absolument géniale)


----------



## pim (20 Septembre 2006)

C'est nouveau... sur l'iPod ! 

Et cette fonction de l'iPod est mise en place sur le petit baladeur via iTunes. Il faut brancher l'iPod au moins une fois, pour qu'il soit gratifi&#233; de la fonction...


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> C'est nouveau... sur l'iPod !
> 
> Et cette fonction de l'iPod est mise en place sur le petit baladeur via iTunes. Il faut brancher l'iPod au moins une fois, pour qu'il soit gratifié de la fonction...



ok maintenant j'y suis, merci de ces précisions


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Et cette fonction de l'iPod est mise en place sur le petit baladeur via iTunes. Il faut brancher l'iPod au moins une fois, pour qu'il soit gratifié de la fonction...



ce n'est probablement pas lié, mais mon 5G de novembre a flanché dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, peut de temps apres l'update firmware et la synchro iTunes 7....
enfin, il doit être en hollande à cette heure ci (UPS l'a embarqué dans la matiné), et son remplaçant ne devrait pas tarder ! :love:


----------



## two (20 Septembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> C'est nouveau... sur l'iPod !
> 
> Et cette fonction de l'iPod est mise en place sur le petit baladeur via iTunes. Il faut brancher l'iPod au moins une fois, pour qu'il soit gratifié de la fonction...


C'est nouveau aussi sur itunes avant pour ne pas avoir de trou il fallait demander une lecture en fondu (un chevauchement des morceaux)
Cette fonction gapless est un réel progrès même quand on utilise le fondu enchainé : alors que mon fondu était réglé sur 8 secondes avant je l'ai ramené à 4 et le résultat est nettement plus agréable maintenant


----------



## gandalfkiller (20 Septembre 2006)

je trouve que c'est une trés bonne idée de faire évoluer tous les baladeur ipod avec cette mise a jour du firmware ! 

chapo apple sur ce coup là 
reglage de la luminosité et gapless...
dommage qu'il  change les format des accessoires à chaque fois ! 

PS : je crois n'avoir jamais dit que J'avais commander mon macbook. j'ai  longtemps hésiter et vos différents posts m'ont aidé à choisir.


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Apple expo vu par PCimpact


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2006)

dixit ratatium, disney aurait vendu 125000 films la 1&#232;re semaine sur itunes


pas mal...


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour 1 million de dollars de chiffre d'affaire ... 

Audio webcast


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2006)

petite parenthèse sur l'ipod et sur itunes,
le iTV sera (probablement) doté d'un disque dur, selon Bob Iger(patron de Disney) qui a eu droit à une démo  ça se passe sur MacPlus


----------



## Toumak (20 Septembre 2006)

pour continuer sur la lancée ..._

"voici un long article de MacWorld publié sous forme de question-réponse en anglais sur le produit Apple prochainement disponible : l*iTV*. Lauteur répond à plusieurs questions comme lutilité précise de liTV, la compatibilité avec Airport, Front Row et iTunes, la disponibilité du produit, son prix, la connectivité, son utilisation, bref tout sur tout et même plus !"

_ça se passe encore sur MacPlus ou sur MacWorld pour l'article


----------



## Toumak (21 Septembre 2006)

un peu plus sur le nouveau nano ...
voici un test du nouveau nano 2G
pour ceux que ça intéresent , ça se passe ICI

il est vraiment sexy en gris comme ça


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

Ayant ce nouveau nano 2G m&#233;tal depuis quelques jours je peux dire qu'il est beau, solide, et sexy baby !!!! Par contre, contrairement &#224; ce qui est dit dans le test, je les trouve bien ces nouveaux &#233;couteurs 



:love:


----------



## Toumak (22 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ayant ce nouveau nano 2G métal depuis quelques jours je peux dire qu'il est beau, solide, et sexy baby !!!! Par contre, contrairement à ce qui est dit dans le test, je les trouve bien ces nouveaux écouteurs
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



super, je vais pouvoir en acheter un alors !! moi qui attendait la révision et la sortie du kit nike


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

La fonction rechercher est-elle dispo pour les ipods 5G??? Si oui comment je trouve pas alors que j'ai fait le derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si cela marche sur les 5G, je trouve la fonction "rechercher" dans le menu musique > tout en bas > rechercher



ps : je viens de v&#233;rifier : mon ipod est en version 1.0 (j'ai pas encore internet chez moi) donc je ne pense pas que ce soit gr&#226;ce &#224; la mise &#224; jour que tu aies cette fonction.


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela marche sur les 5G, je trouve la fonction "rechercher" dans le menu musique > tout en bas > rechercher



D&#233;gout&#233; &#231;a yest m&#234;me pas, les nanos sont mieux que des ipods deux fois plus cher


Je suis d&#233;gout&#233; alors que sur un ipod nano 2GO tu mes 500 titres et que moi je peux en mettre que 15OOO(bon pour l'instant j'en est que 3500... ) je peux m&#234;me pas avoir une fct de recherche alors que &#231;a me serait bien pratique!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

Oui c'est clair, je comprends peut &#234;tre la prochaine mise &#224; jour ?


----------

